#ubuntu-il 2011-02-14
<Gargamel2> *פלט
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אכן, אבל פעמיים אמור להוסיף שורה
<Gargamel2> אמור זה של של ___ וגם אותו ____
<Gargamel2> תמלא לבד
<Ddorda> בדקתי
<Ddorda> עובד יופי
<Gargamel2> סבבה
<Ddorda> מוסיף שורה, כמצופה
<Gargamel2> bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<Ddorda> עשית עם sudo?
<Gargamel2> הוא אפילו לא מבקש את הסיסמה
<Gargamel2> ברור
<Ddorda> אוקיי, אז נלך על טכניקה דומה אך שונה :P
<Gargamel2> the location is not a folder
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אז..?
<Gargamel2> ניסיתי להיכנס לתיקייה הזאת וזאת השגיאה שקיבלתי
<Gargamel2> ולכן אני מניח שזה קשור
<Gargamel2> שהוא לא מצליח לזורק לשם פלט
<Gargamel2> שכח מזה
<Gargamel2> מצאתי את הקובץ
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: סבבה
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אגב, הסיבה לשגיאה
<Gargamel2> שכחתי שאין פה סיומות
<Gargamel2> אז חשבתי שזאת תקייה :P
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> בדיוק :)
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: Linux != Windows (for our own good!)
<Gargamel2> טוב שלח לי בבקשה את השורה שזה הוסיף אצלך
<Ddorda> זה מה שאתה צריך להוסיף
<Gargamel2> זה תמיד היה http://www.linuxguide.org.il?
<Gargamel2> כלומר, הוא לא היה חלק מהאתר?
<Gargamel2> אני מנסה להיכנס ל-www.ubuntu-il.com/wiki/ ומועבר לאתר החדש
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: בלי www
<Ddorda> linuxguide.org.il הוא בעצם סוג של פורק מהוויקי הישן של אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> בעקבות דולב כמובן
<Gargamel2> אה, אני אוהב w3 בהתחלה :P
<Gargamel2> לא הבנתי
<Gargamel2> למה פורק?
<Gargamel2> וזה עבד, תוד
<Gargamel2> תודה
<H3r0> אחח איזה כאבים =/
<asw3> מישהו פה משתמש ביוזנט
<asw3> ?
<H3r0> אני
<H3r0> לא
<H3r0> !cmds
<H3r0> !g usenet
<Hoborg> Usenet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet
<asw3> מענין אם יש קליינט לאובנטו
<H3r0> yuston we have a problem :\
<H3r0> אני יודע שלא רושמים ככה
<H3r0> :P
<Ddorda> H3r0: :X
<asw3> are you stone?
<H3r0> זה בגלל כאבי שינים
<H3r0> !g are you stone/
<Hoborg> Gall Stone Cleanse - http://www.relfe.com/gall_stone_cleanse.html
<H3r0> !g are you stone?
<Hoborg> Gall Stone Cleanse - http://www.relfe.com/gall_stone_cleanse.html
<Gargamel2> לא הבנתי מה כתבת קודם
<Gargamel2> Ddorda ^
<H3r0> לא צריך להבין
<Gargamel2> אותך דווקא הבנתי :)
<H3r0> אני יודע
<H3r0> אני נוטה להיות מובםן
<H3r0> בימי חול
<H3r0> אבל בשבתות ומועדי ישראל זה ליגה אחרת
<Gargamel2> פשש
<Ddorda> -.-
<Ddorda> זה בגלל הבשר עם החלב..
<Gargamel2> מזכיר לי את הפרסומת של מרתפי אלקטרוניקה
<Gargamel2> (כאילו מחסני חשמל)
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: המחיר נמוך מדי, נמוך נמוך, המחיר נמוך מדי, עוד יותר, המחיר נמוך מדי נמוך מדי
<Ddorda> במחסני חשמל
<Ddorda> ?
<Gargamel2> !g מרתפי אלקטרוניקה
<Hoborg> YouTube - מרתפי אלקטרוניקה - שלם וקח ‎ - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVKTR1m1b1U
<Gargamel2> חתול טוב
<Ddorda> !youtube טוסטר משולשים
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YdMEl2liAA
<Ddorda> :D
<Gargamel2> זה אותו אחד
<Gargamel2> קיצר, יש שם מבצע, והוא בין שעות מסויימות
<Gargamel2> "כבל מאריך, כבל מקצר"
<Gargamel2> זה הרג אותי
<H3r0> ישששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששששש
<H3r0> !uptime
<Hoborg> Protects the channel for: 1 day, 6:56:57
<H3r0> .donate
<Hoborg> ‏ניתן לתרום לנו בעמוד התרומה https://www.litrom.com/?Artst_ID=149&camp=610
<H3r0> !wiki ubuntu
<Hoborg> H3r0: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/עמוד_ראשי
<H3r0> !wiki gentoo
<Hoborg> H3r0: Not Found
<H3r0> :{
<H3r0> :P
<Gargamel2> הי הי הי לי זה עובד
<H3r0> Ddorda - תלך לערוץ של ארצ' ותרשום
<H3r0> !ubuntu
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: גם אותי
<asw3> אפשר להתקין תוכנות של kde
<asw3> על gnome?
<Gargamel2> מוקדש ל-Ddorda: כן. אפשר. למה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: כבל מקצר זה גאוני
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: :X
<Gargamel2> :D
<Ddorda> מוות למי שהמציא את המילה למה.
<Gargamel2> אז נעבור למדוע
<Ddorda> זה לא היה מעצבן מספיק אבל
<Ddorda> asw3: ברור שאפשר. בלינוקס אפשר הכל
<Ddorda> אבל למה צריך KDE?
<Ddorda> asw3: נכון שזה נורא?1?!
<Gargamel2> Ddorda יש גם פלטת שבת, פלטת מוצ"ש
<asw3> Re: What's a good usenet binary downloader for ubuntu?
<asw3> I use klibidio, this program works perfect for me
<asw3> אני בכלל לא מבין ביוזנט הזה
<asw3> מישהו הביא לי משתמש
<asw3> ואני מחפש קליינט לאובנטו
<asw3> בטוח יש קליינטים יותר טובים
<Ddorda> asw3: מאיפה זה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: כן, זה חזק
<asw3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222512
<Ddorda> מה שמצחיק זה שאחרי זה יצאו מלא העתקים של זה
<Ddorda> ויש כמה טובים פי כמה
<Ddorda> אבל הם שווים פחות, כי הם חיקוי
<Ddorda> יש איזה אחד
<Gargamel2> אני מכיר רק שתי גרסאות
<Ddorda> "מכונית על שלט, מכונית מתחת לשלט"
<H3r0> Ddorda - אי אפשר הכל כי זה רק מחשב אתה לא יכול לחשב אלגוריתם מסובך ממש
<Ddorda> H3r0: תתפלא
<Ddorda> כנס לאתר של גינס
<Ddorda> תחפש מחשב העל החזק בעולם
<Ddorda> מה שכתוב שם בפסקה הראשונה? מחשבי העל מבוססי הלינוקס של IBM?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: http://www.hayadan.org.il/ibm-new-super-computer-1402116/
<Shualdon> טרי מהיום
<Ddorda> דג פטיש, דג מסור, דג מפתח שוודי
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא אני לא מדבר על זה
<H3r0> מחשב לא יכול לחשב הכל
<H3r0> שיט לא עובד
<Gargamel2> חחח דג מסור
<Gargamel2> שלח קישור
<Shualdon> ליל"ט
<Gargamel2> אה, 8% הנחה בסניף קריית ארבע, 4% הנחה בסניף קריית שמונה
<Gargamel2> זה חדש לי
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מעניין
<Ddorda> לא כתובה שם מילה על לינוקס =\
<H3r0> "הוא יורה הוא פוגע הוא מאוד טוב"
<Ddorda> מצאו את הבעיה בשאלה הבאה: "האם חששות אלו מוצדקים?"
<Ddorda> Shualdon: זה מאתר החנונים שלך
<Gargamel2> טוב אני פורש עכשיו
<Gargamel2> לילה טוב לכולם
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> יש מישהו?
<Interruptus> בוקרבוקר
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> מה ניש
<Interruptus> לא רע בעליל
<Interruptus> סתם קינפגתי אוויליביליטי
<Interruptus> בין 2 השרתי ווב שלי
<i-pink> אחלה..
<Interruptus> כלומר שעל שניהם יהיה תמיד את אותו המיד
<Interruptus> ×¢
<Interruptus> לא משנה מה יקרה
<i-pink> אני הייתי שמה משחה. ומקווה שזה יעבור.
<i-pink> אני העלתח תמונות לשרת שלי
<Interruptus> נו והמשפוחה מחוברים
<nicoco> אני סוגר יום בבית
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> נו מדליק
<i-pink> למה?
<i-pink> יש שלג?
<nicoco> לא מרגיש טוב
<nicoco> אבל לקחתי כדור
<nicoco> ואני כבר מרגיש יותר טוב
<nicoco> אבל זה עדיין כיף
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> אפילו יותר כיף
<Interruptus> את יודעת שלד זפלין השתמשו בתרמין
<Interruptus> על בסיס קבוע
<i-pink> מה!
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> די
<Interruptus> תשמעי את האלבום iv
<i-pink> היום כינרתי עד שכאבו לי האצבעות.
<i-pink> התקמבנתי ממש טוב
<i-pink> אחד השכנים שלנו הוא זמר
<i-pink> והוא מופיע
<i-pink> אז היום הוא פתח לי את האולם ונתן לי להתאמן שם..
<Interruptus> הו מזכיר לי את התקופה שלמדתי גיטרה , איזה יבלות היו לי בקצות האצבעות
<i-pink> זה ממש ממש כייף!
<i-pink> יבלות??!?!
<Interruptus> לא הייתי מסוגל להקליד
<i-pink> אין על מייתרים פתוחים..
<Interruptus> נו בלי מפרט בלי כלום
<i-pink> אין לי בעיה כזו.. (בינתיים)
<Interruptus> מיתרי מתכת
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> מייתר E זה כמו חוט דנטלי ממתכת..
<Interruptus> נראה לי אפשר לחתוך עם זה
<i-pink> יש מצב..
<i-pink> מיתר A די דומה לE אבל מחוספס..
<Interruptus> כשהכרתי את החברה שלי הבאתי לה את הטלקסטר
<Interruptus> ואת האיבנז
<Interruptus> שלי
<H3r0> Interruptus - הופה אותך חיפשתי
<Interruptus> הופה איש חביב וטוב
<H3r0> Interruptus - תגיד למה צריך מחשבי כף יד
<H3r0> כמו i-pad וכו'
<i-pink> מה זה טלקסטר?
<nicoco> Interruptus - אני לומד גיטרה
<nicoco> יש לי אחלה אקוסטית
<i-pink> כדי להשוויץ בסבואיי
<nicoco> אין יבלות אבל
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> כבר עברתי את השלב הזה
<nicoco> עכשיו העור קשה מראש
<i-pink> קשה...
<i-pink> אמאאאאאא
<i-pink> אני עוברת לטרמין
<nicoco> לול
<H3r0> אני הייתי מנגן עם כפפת :P
<H3r0> כפפות*
<nicoco> איזה כפפות ואיזה נעליים
<Interruptus> http://www.hobby-hour.com/guitar/fender_telecaster_guitars.php
<i-pink> הכנתי ביום שיש ג'חנון!!!!!!!!!!!
<nicoco> עם אצבעות, ציפרוניים וכל השאר
<H3r0> Interruptus - יש לי תשובה ?
<Interruptus> למען האמת
<H3r0> Interruptus - תגיד למה צריך מחשבי כף יד?
<Interruptus> אני חושב שזה יצור כלאיים
<Interruptus> נטו פוזה
<Interruptus> בין פלאפון ללפטופ
<Interruptus> הגודל של זה לא משרת כלום
<Interruptus> המעבד פחות מדי טוב
<Interruptus> אקיצר זה טרנד
<Interruptus> הרי לכיס לא תכניס את זה
<Interruptus> ותחליף ללאפטופ זה לא
<Interruptus> כמו שתשאל למה אנשים צריכים באגי או מיול
<H3r0> נכון
<H3r0> לכן אני שואל למה זה נועד
<H3r0> כי יש מצב שאני משיג אחד כזה
<H3r0> במחיר די טוב
<Interruptus> לדעתי זה פוזה
<i-pink> אני צריכה שולדר רסט טוב
<i-pink> זה פוזה!
<H3r0> הלו הלו אני בחור קטן בלי צעקות על הבוקר :(
<i-pink> אני ובייב אוהבים להפגין חיבה שאנחנו אורים מישהו פוזאיסט..
<Interruptus> היפסטרים
<Interruptus> פוזרים
<H3r0> פאזרים
<Interruptus> עם רטיה מזויפת על עין ימין
<H3r0> :
<H3r0> :\
<Interruptus> כן נו שיחשבו כאילו הם שודדי ים
<i-pink> ואז אוריפ את אנשי הפוזה מתקפלים אל עבר המכשיר.. בצורה שנראת כאילו הלעשיו הם פשוט לא שווים כלום!
<i-pink> איזה כייף!
<i-pink> LAST.FM
<H3r0> ואם זה לינוקס?
<i-pink> עובד פצצה
<i-pink> עדיין
<Interruptus> לאסט אפ אם זה מגניב
<Interruptus> גם לי יש
<i-pink> כאן זה חופשי!
<H3r0> חופשי זה כן חופשי זה לגמרי לבד ... :/
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> בארץ LAST FM הוא לא חופשיי וחינמי
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> רוצים תשלום על סבסקרייבר
<Interruptus> אז אני משתמש בגירסה החינמית
<i-pink> לא יודעת..
<H3r0> אני בשוק מעצמי
<i-pink> למה?
<H3r0> אני לא יודע איך אני ער
<H3r0> =/
<i-pink> אני צריכה לעצב כרטיס ביקור..
<i-pink> אני ערה כמו שדה..
<i-pink> אכלתי מרק ירקות עם עוף
<i-pink> ולקחתי כדור נגד צינון..
<H3r0> תהי בריאה
<H3r0> עד 120
<i-pink> וזה היה כדור ללילה.. שעמור להרדים..
<i-pink> אמור*
<H3r0> ותפסיקי להכניס חומרים מסוכנים לגוף שלך =/
<H3r0> אמור זה שם של דג
<matanya> שאלה טובה
<H3r0> אותי מה שמרדים באמת זה לקרוא דברים של ynet
<H3r0> matanya - איזו?
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBPv1EYE9FU
<Interruptus> זה יפה
<i-pink> שמתי שומשום קלוי במרק ירקות
<matanya> למה dd if=/שם של קובץ of=/dev/sdb לא עובד?
<Interruptus> הו טעים
<H3r0> לא יודע
<H3r0> לא מבין בזה
<H3r0> matanya - אתה ראית את השאלה שלי?
<matanya> איזו?
<Interruptus> איזה כיף זה פסיכדליה
<H3r0> matanya - בערוץ של ארצ'
<i-pink> איזה כייף זה מוזיקה קלטית!
<H3r0> Interruptus - הנה יש לי השפעות של חמין בלי חמין ראית מזה
<Interruptus> זה נמשך עד יום רביעי זה
<i-pink> אני הולכת לבהיא את הA8 שלי
<i-pink> שניה באה
<Interruptus> אאודי A8
<Interruptus> פשש
<Interruptus> רכב שרד
<H3r0> ואיי איזה חמין
<H3r0> על הבוקר מתופף
<i-pink> לא לא
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> שכחתי איך עושים בגנום
<i-pink> Interruptus, אין לי רישיון..
<nicoco> פקודה שמעלימה את הבורדרים של חלון ספציפי
<i-pink> זה אוזניות..
<Interruptus> הא נו אני גבר כל צירוף של אות וסיפרה מתקשר לי למוטוריקה קודם לפני כל דבר אחר
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDQ0eSaqM6s&feature=related
<Interruptus> סטיב הילג'
<Interruptus> אחד הגיטריסטים הגדולים של ימינו
<i-pink> Interruptus, בחורות ואוטו
<i-pink> לא הולך ביחד...
<i-pink> עיוור ועמוד.. לא הולך ביחד..
<Interruptus> הולך הולך
<Interruptus> עם העמוד
<nicoco> בחורות ועמוד
<nicoco> הולך מצויין :P
<Interruptus> אובליסק
<i-pink> אני עם הA8 עכשיו..
<i-pink> ואווווו
<nicoco> אזניות טובות?
<nicoco> או שהקודמות היו גרועות?
<i-pink> הם ממש טובות..
<i-pink> הכי טובות שהיו לי מעודי..
<i-pink> אני אוהבת את הנעילה שלם
<i-pink> והבידוד שלהם
<i-pink> והם נצילות בצורה מבהילה..
<i-pink> הכל נשמע בהם פי 2-3 יותר חזק וברור.
<nicoco> לי היו בזמנו אזניות אולפן
<nicoco> משהו רציני
<nicoco> היית בטוחה שהלהקה עומד ושרה לידך
<i-pink> שניה אני אשלח לך תמונה שלי עם האוזניות..
<nicoco> אבל נתתי אותן לאחותי
<i-pink> הם נכנסות לאוזן
<nicoco> כשהיא עברה דירה
<i-pink> אבל ים טריק כזה..
<i-pink> עם*
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<nicoco> אני נשאר עם המערכת
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> יש לי מערכת מעולה
<nicoco> הרבה יותר כיף מאזניות
<i-pink> nicoco, שלחתי לך
<nicoco> פעם באה אל תשלחי לי
<nicoco> תעלי לאתר אחסון תמונות
<Interruptus> דיסיסיסיסיייייי
<i-pink> לא רוצה..
<i-pink> זה תמונה שלי..
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> זה תמונה שלך?
<i-pink> כן
<nicoco> קול
<i-pink> קיבלת אותה?
<nicoco> אני מקבל אוטומטית
<nicoco> אבל יש לי בעיות בחיבור
<i-pink> רואה את האוזניה?
<nicoco> את יכולה להעלות לסנדספייס?
<i-pink> מה זה?
<i-pink> יש לך מייל
<i-pink> שלח בפרטי
<nicoco> הו
<i-pink> Interruptus, אתה רוצה גם?
<nicoco> רעיון טוב
<i-pink> שלח מייל בפרטי..
<nicoco> xdnicoco at gmail
<Interruptus> elad140 at ghee mail
<i-pink> שולח
<Interruptus> ופה
<i-pink> שולח
<nicoco> קיבלתי
<Interruptus> מגניפסקי!
<nicoco> לגמרי
<nicoco> אבל גם רואים שאת מתחילה בכינור
<nicoco> עם כל המדבקות
<nicoco> :P
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> התפרעתי..
<Interruptus> איזה התפרעות
<i-pink> שמתי כמה סולמות..
<Interruptus> יא סלאם
<i-pink> זה כמו text highlighting בVIM..
<Interruptus> וימ זוועתון
<Interruptus> פשוט עורך נוראי
<i-pink> נכון..
<i-pink> לתכנת בVIM זה כמו לנגן על כינור..
<Interruptus> משתמשים בו רק כי הוא בא בתור סטנדרט
<i-pink> זה קשה..
<Interruptus> אם נאנו או פיקו היה בא בסטנדרט
<Interruptus> היו משתמשים בזה
<i-pink> נאנו טוב..אבל לפעמים אני מעדיפה VIM.. (לא יודעת למה)
<i-pink> בקיצור.. שלחתי את זה בכלל האוזניה..
<i-pink> הוא נתפסת ממש טוב
<i-pink> היא*
<Interruptus> נראית אוזניה מדליקה
<Interruptus> היא מבודדת?
<i-pink> כן.
<i-pink> אבל לא יוצאת את האטימה הלא נעימה של IN EAR
<Interruptus> מגניב
<i-pink> ששם זה ממש מנותק מהסביבה.. תחושה לא נעימה.
<i-pink> והם פשוט לא מורגשות על האוזן..
<i-pink> אני יאולה להתנועע עם הכינור בפראות והם לא זזות ואים את הבעיה שהחוט זז כמו בIN EAR..
<Interruptus> הממ יש כזה פלסטרים
<Interruptus> להצמיד את החוט
<i-pink> לא צריך
<Interruptus> כמו שעושים בשידורי טלוויזיה
<i-pink> החלק העליון של האוזניה מחבק את האוזן והיא לא זזה
<i-pink> יש כמה נגנים שראתי שמופיעים איתם.
<H3r0> שהכל נהיה בדברו
<Interruptus> ואין הפרעות מהתזוזה של החיבור והחוט?
<i-pink> אין
<Interruptus> כן יהי רצון ונאמר אמן
<i-pink> לא זז
<i-pink> למה החליל שלפוחית כלכך דומיננתי במוזיקה קלטית!
<i-pink> זה נעים עד גבול מסויים..
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> איזה עידכון יפה לקסורג
<Interruptus> xorg
<i-pink> הוא קיים?
<i-pink> טוב לדעת..
<Interruptus> כן בגירסאות חדשות אין יותר xorg.conf
<Interruptus> אלא
<Interruptus> xorg.conf.d
<i-pink> וזה ממש עוזר כי?
<i-pink> LAST FM התחרפן
<i-pink> אמרתי לו instrumental
<i-pink> הוא התחיל להשמיע לי רוק ומטאל
<H3r0> כי יש לזה שם מגניב.
<H3r0> ?
<i-pink> לא יודעת
<i-pink> שמתי עכשיו yanni
<i-pink> ובא לי לאכול את המוסיקה עם האוזניים
<i-pink> פשוט צלול ונקי
<H3r0> אני שומע רק זבל :P
<i-pink> חבל..
<i-pink> תתחיל בvivaldi 4 עונות..
<Interruptus> יש את פולחן האביב
<H3r0> לא רואה סדרות
<Interruptus> של סטרווינסקי
<H3r0> זה כלל זה זהב
<nicoco> איך אפשר לשנות את ההגדרות של קומפיז לתוכנה ספציפית?
<nicoco> אני רוצה להוריד לפיירפוקס את הבורדר
<Ddorda> nicoco: מה קורה
<nicoco> סאפ?
<nicoco> לא שמתי לב שסגרתי לי את התוכנה
<nicoco> בקיצור
<nicoco> שומע
<nicoco> אצלחתי לסדר לי את הבאג בפיירפוקס
<nicoco> אחרי ששיחקתי עם היוניקוד
<nicoco> אבל אני מנסה לחפש איך להוריד לו את הבורדר
<nicoco> באופן ספציפי
<nicoco> כלומר
<nicoco> שלא יהיה בורדר רק לפיירפוקס
<nicoco> יש לך מושג איך עושים את זה?
<Ddorda> nicoco: fi
<Ddorda> כן
<nicoco> <nicoco> הצלחתי לסדר לי את הבאג בפיירפוקס <-- fixed
<Ddorda> גנום?
<nicoco> כן, גנום
<nicoco> עם קומפיז
<Ddorda> קומפיז?
<Ddorda> אה.. בלי בעיה בכלל
<Ddorda> window decoration is your answer
<nicoco> הייתה לי הרגשה שלא תהיה בעיה
<Ddorda> CCSM > window decoration
<nicoco> אוקיי, אני נמצא שם
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> לול
<Ddorda> יש שם כללים לאיזה חלונות יהיה decoration
<nicoco> איך להגדיר את זה?
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אכנס לזה אני אגיד לך בדיוק
<Ddorda> nicoco: מסתבר שזה בכלל לא מותקן לי
<nicoco> וואלה
<Ddorda> אמור להיות משהו בסגנון
<Ddorda> !class=firefox
<Ddorda> או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> שניה אני אתקין ואגיד לך
<Ddorda> (any) & !(class=firefox)
<nicoco> ניסיתי
<nicoco> זה לא עבד
<Ddorda> תוריד את any
<Ddorda> !(class=firefox)
<nicoco> עדיין לא עובד
<nicoco> זה מוריד להכל
<nicoco> במקום רק לפיירפוקס
<Ddorda> nicoco: תמצא מה הקלאס של פיירפוקס
<nicoco> איך?
<nicoco> הופה
<Ddorda> !g find window class ubuntu
<nicoco> הבנתי את הטעות של שנינו
<Hoborg> [ubuntu netbook remix] Samsung N220 Plus GRUB2 problems - can&#39;t ... - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1628150
<Ddorda> :X
<nicoco> F
<Ddorda> מה..?
<nicoco> Firefox against firefox
<nicoco> damn caps
<Ddorda> אה
<Ddorda> פאק יט
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> עובד
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> בייבי!
<nicoco> יש תוסף כזה
<nicoco> שמוסיף את הכפתורים של לסגור ולפתוח וכאלה
<nicoco> והופך את הבורדר לחסר משמעות
<Ddorda> nicoco: כן
<Ddorda> אני מחקתי אותם לגמרי
<nicoco> טוב
<Ddorda> אני מכיר את הקיצורי מקלדת, זה מספיק
<nicoco> אתה על פלאקסבוקס
<nicoco> לי יותר נוח שיש ויזואליות כזאת
<nicoco> קיצורי דרך זה אמנם יותר נוח
<nicoco> אבל... לא יודע
<nicoco> יותר נוח לי בעין כשיש גם בורדרים
<nicoco> בעע
<nicoco> למה הוא סוגר לי כל הזמן את האקסצ'ט? :\
<H3r0> בוקר טוב
<nicoco> בוקר עור
<H3r0> מה שלומך?
<nicoco> לא משהו
<nicoco> מה שלומך?
<H3r0> שלומי בסדר גמור תודה לאל
<H3r0> למה שלומך לא משהו?
<nicoco> למה כדור הארץ מסתובב סביב השמש?
<H3r0> בגלל כוח המשיכה
<nicoco> :\
<H3r0> שאלת שאלה קיבלת תשובה
<H3r0> שאלתי שאלה לא קיבלתי תשובה
<fkljfdf> ?
<fkljfdf> אני צריך עזרה
<H3r0> fkljfdf - תלחץ F1 תקבל עזרה
<H3r0> סתם
<H3r0> תשאל יענו לך
<H3r0> מקווים
<fkljfdf> איך גורמים למצלמת אינטרנט להיות משודרת לייב
<fkljfdf> ושישמעו קול
<fkljfdf> במערכות ויונדוס
<dkljdslkdsj> ?
<dkljdslkdsj> יש לי מצלמת אינטרנט. יש סוג של אתר שמאפשר להתחיל שידור ושרק על ידי סיסמא או משהו שרק ס
<dkljdslkdsj> בני המשפחה
<dkljdslkdsj> יכנסו
<dkljdslkdsj> רק מי שיהיה לו תסיסמא?
<dkljdslkdsj> ???????
<serfus> dkljdslkdsj, באובונטו?
<dkljdslkdsj> בווינדוס, סוג של אתר שמאפשר לראות שידורי מצלמות עם סיסמא גישה
<dkljdslkdsj> כאילו לא תוכנה אתר
<dkljdslkdsj> זה יעבוד בכל מערכת
<serfus> dkljdslkdsj, אתה מבין שזה חדר תמיכה באובונטו, נכון?
<dkljdslkdsj> כן
<dkljdslkdsj> רק רציתי לדעת
<dkljdslkdsj> עם תוכלו לעזור לי
<serfus> אני לא מכיר אתר כזה
<dkljdslkdsj> איזה אתרים יש
<dkljdslkdsj> שאפשר להתחיל שידורים
<dkljdslkdsj> ולחסום תדף
<dkljdslkdsj> רק עם גישה
<dkljdslkdsj> או משו
<serfus> אני לא מכיר סוג כזה של אתרים...
<dkljdslkdsj> אין איזה תוכנה
<dkljdslkdsj> שמסוגלת לעשוחת זאת
<avi1333_> תגידו מאיפה אני מוריד סקריןלטס לגנום?
<serfus> סקייפ?
<dkljdslkdsj> לא
<avi1333_> אני רוצה סקריןלטס כזה כמו שייש באנדרויד של פייסבוק
<dkljdslkdsj> שלא ידעו..
<serfus> avi1333, תתקין את screenlets
<avi1333_> כן כבר התקנתי:)
<serfus> יש שם אחד של פייסבוק
<avi1333_> אבל יש עוד סקריןלטים חוץ ממה שייש שם ?
<serfus> אם אני זוכר נכון, בתוכנה עצמה יש אפשרות להוריד עוד
<avi1333_> סבבה אני עכשיו מחפש
<avi1333_> תודה:)
<H3r0> שבת שלום
<serfus> בכיף
<serfus> H3r0, גם לך
<H3r0> בכיף
<H3r0> 2
<fkldfjlkdfsj> מישהו פה?
<fkldfjlkdfsj> ????
<H3r0> אתה
<fkldfjlkdfsj> שלום
<fkldfjlkdfsj> אני צריך תוכנה למצלמת אינטרנט
<fkldfjlkdfsj> WebcamMax מכיר?
<ARIEL_> שלום
<ARIEL_> יש פה מישהו?
<Guest26425> אתה מדבר עברית?
<Guest26425> nick serv you spihk hebrew ?
<Guest26425> מי פה???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<trew_> היי לכם
<trew_> מה נשמע?
<trew_> מישהו פרסם פה סרטון לפני זמן לא רב
<trew_> סרטון ביוטיוב שמציג שיר בלועזית עם תרגום לעברית
<trew_> רק שהתרגום לא באמת מפרש את המילה אלא נותן מילה בעברית שנשמעת דומה למילה בלועזית
<trew_> מישהו יודע על מה אני מדבר?
<trew_> מישהו מכיר סרטונים כאלו?
<dfdsfdsf> ?
<dfdsfdsf> ?
<i-pink> trew_,  אני
<i-pink> צ'ורי צ'ורי
<trew_> לא זה לא היה זה
<trew_> לא שיר הודי
<trew_> שיר של אישה
<trew_> נראה לי בספרדית
<trew_> i-pink: ^^
<i-pink> אני מכירה 2 כאלה
<trew_> אשפר לינק?
<trew_> i-pink: ?
<i-pink> זה לחפור ביוטיוב
<i-pink> השיר נקרא - אבא שימעון
<i-pink> והשני - צ'ורי צ'ורי
<trew_> תודה
<i-pink> אני לא מצליחה למצא את זה בחיפוש פשוט שעשיתי..
<trew_> של ציון גולן אא שמעון?
<trew_> אבא*
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל זה פרודיה על השיר שלו
<trew_> כן הבנתי
<i-pink> אני מתקינה דביאן...
<i-pink> נוסף..
<trew_> i-pink: התכוונת לזה?
<trew_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3T0rh4DdMk&feature=player_embedded
<i-pink> כן!
<i-pink> ולזה
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c4d1Z06dXQ&feature=related
<Ddorda> מה קורה חבר'ה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: hello!
<Ddorda> matanya: עוד כמה ימים את אתפנה לגמרי ואז אני אוכל לסיים כבר עם הליבה.
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מה נשמע?
<matanya> טוב מאוד!
<Shualdon> הזמנתי את הגלקסי S!
<Interruptus> פשש גלקסי S
<Interruptus> סחתיקה
<Interruptus> זה משהו משהו
<Ddorda> כן?
<Ddorda> נחשב טוב?
<Shualdon> כן
<Ddorda> אני מה זה מתוסכל מנוקיה
<Ddorda> דפקו לי סכין בגב. בניתי עליהם
<Shualdon> נוקיה עשתה עסקה עם השטן
<Ddorda> אפילו יותר גרוע
<Ddorda> אני בניתי על Meego
<Shualdon> חחח
<Shualdon> למה?
<i-pink> Ddorda, למה?
<i-pink> אין כמו חלונות!
<i-pink> תחי מיקרוסופט!
<Ddorda> i-pink: הלוואי שתחי, הבעיה היא שהיא גופה נסחבת
<Ddorda> שתחיה, שתעשה משהו עם החיים שלה
<Ddorda> במקום לגרור אותנו מאחורה כמו איזה זומבי
<i-pink> אני חושבת להתקין 7
<reapuz> היי
<i-pink> reapuz, היי
<reapuz> מה נשמע
<i-pink> חיים..
<reapuz> :D
<i-pink> הכתפיים כואבות לי
<reapuz> כואב לי הגב
<reapuz> אני רוצה לקנות כיסא מחשב חדש
<i-pink> לי הגב השתחרר
<reapuz> יש כיסא אופן סורס?
<Interruptus> יוהו זומבים
<Interruptus> מת על זומבים
<Interruptus> זומבים זה אדיר
<i-pink> יש כיבא מיולה של דוקטור גב
<reapuz> מה קשור עכשיו זומבים
<Interruptus> Ddorda> במקום לגרור אותנו מאחורה כמו איזה זומבי
<i-pink> נקרא "פרפקט" והוא לא יקר כל כך
<reapuz> הבעיה עם הכסאות מחשב זה שאני אוהב לשבת עם הרגליים למעלה על השולחן בזווית ובדרך כלל אני די דופק ככה כיסאות בקצב
<reapuz> אני צריך כיסא יציב ועמיד
<i-pink> ויש כיסא עם מושב דומה שנקרא קורקט ויש לו גב רחב.
<reapuz> כמה זה עולה
<i-pink> הפרפקט עולה סביב ה900 והקורקט עולה סביב ה750
<reapuz> זול
<i-pink> שניה אני אבדוק באתר שלהם
<reapuz> כיסאות טובים זה מינימום 1500
<Ddorda> reapuz: קנה iChair
<i-pink> יש להם יותר יקרים
<reapuz> אני רציני
<i-pink> עם יותר תמיכות
<reapuz> אני צריך משהו עמיד
<reapuz> שלא ישבר לי תוך חצי שנה
<i-pink> אבל אלה הם הכי טובים במחיר הזה
<reapuz> מה זה ichair?
<reapuz> איך אין כיסא של אובונטו להורדה ב software center :D
<i-pink> http://www.dr-gav.co.il/?CategoryID=215
<Ddorda> כיסא נגיעה
<Ddorda> של אפל
<drago5> http://www.dr-gav.co.il/?CategoryID=215&ArticleID=236 זה מחזיק מעמד בנתיים עם רגליים על השולחן
<reapuz> drago5 זה נראה לי כמו זבל מפלסטיק
<reapuz> שאני שובר תוך שבועיים
<i-pink> הדגם אופיס הוא זוועה.. הישבן מחליק..
<drago5> באופן מפתיע זה מחזיק מעמד בנתיים יופי
<i-pink> אני אוהבת את הכיסאות שיש להם מושב עם שקע..
<reapuz> i-pink אף אחד מהדגמים האלה לא נראה לי טוב
<reapuz> כולם נראים זבל סיני מפלסטיק
<Ddorda> reapuz: מה קרה שאתה שובר כסאות בשבועיים. תפסיק לזרוק אותם על אנשים הם לא ישברו
<drago5> זה נראה כמו הזבל של אופיס דיפו אבל זה יותר עמיד
<i-pink> reapuz, אם אתה רוצה משהו חזק ועמיד תקי שרפרף
<i-pink> תקח*
<Ddorda> ספה
<Ddorda> זה הפתרון
<reapuz> הלכתי לאיזה חנות לכסאות ברחוב הארבעה בת"א, ראיתי שם כסאות מחשב באמת איכותיים
<reapuz> אבל במחירים מגוחכים
<i-pink> ספה~!!
<Ddorda> reapuz: מגוחכים לאיזה כיוון?
<reapuz> 5000 הכי זול
<Ddorda> רחוב הארבעה? זה לא איפה שיש DC9723 מחר?
<reapuz> מה זה ?
<reapuz> זה ליד הסנימטק
<reapuz> זה רחוב של מסעדות יקרות
<i-pink> זה החלום שלי
<i-pink> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3387/3562498998_1a29db602c_o.jpg
<Ddorda> http://dc9723.org/2011/02/%d7%9e%d7%a4%d7%92%d7%a9-%d7%a4%d7%91%d7%a8%d7%95%d7%90%d7%a8-15-2-2011/
<reapuz> i-pink טוב זה כבר מוגזם
<Ddorda> כן, רחוב הארבעה
<i-pink> reapuz,  זה מראה לי מעולה
<reapuz> i-pink זה נראה כמו הכסא של הרופאי שיניים מהעתיד
<reapuz> מלחיץ
<i-pink> אבל אין מקום לפיצה..
<reapuz> DC-9723 מזה?
<Ddorda> i-pink: זה מגוכך
<Ddorda> DefCon
<i-pink> האמת זה מראה כמו מתקן שיגור מבוסס על נודים.
<i-pink> נראה*
<Ddorda> ואני לא סגור לגבי המספר, אולי זה מיקוד או משהו
<reapuz> 972 הקדמות של ישראל
<reapuz> 3
<reapuz> ת"א
<reapuz> אם אתה מתקשר לארץ מחול לת"א אתה מתחיל ב 9723
<reapuz> מן הסתם 9723 מייצג את הקבוצה התל אביבית
<Ddorda> הבנתי
<Ddorda> בקיצור, הייתי חודש שעבר
<Ddorda> היה מדהים
<reapuz> מה עשיתם
<Ddorda> בא מישהו מאיזו חברת אבטחה (שברח לי השם שלה)
<reapuz> ומה ניסה למכור?
<Ddorda> והסביר לנו על xytexby
<Ddorda> סטאקנט
<reapuz> זה כמו ערב טאפרוור רק של סקיוריטי אה?
<Ddorda> טאפרוור?
<Ddorda> סטאקסנט*
<reapuz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupperware
<i-pink> מצאתי משהו שלא קיים!
<i-pink> אני זזתי לעבוד על סטרטאפ!
<reapuz> Ddorda, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupperware#Tupperware_parties
<reapuz> i-pink ספרי לנו :D
<i-pink> כיסא, עם מצית נודים מובנה
<i-pink> אני לא מוצאת כזה.
<i-pink> זו תהיה המצאת ה100
<reapuz> מצית נודים?
<reapuz> yawn
<i-pink> כן, שמובנה בכיסא.
<reapuz> בא לי סושי
<reapuz> Ddorda אם אתה מחר ברחוב הארבעה תזכור לאכול ארוחת צהרים באונמי
<reapuz> הסושי הכי טוב במדינה
<Ddorda> reapuz: אין לי הרבה כסף לבזבז, אבל ראה
<Ddorda> נראה*
<i-pink> יש לי חידה בישבילכם
<reapuz> יקר שם
<i-pink> מה האישה הזו עושה בתמונה
<Ddorda> reapuz: בקיצור, יש הרצאות ממש מעניינות
<reapuz> Ddorda נחמד מאוד
<reapuz> כמה אנשים מגיעים בדרך כלל
<Ddorda> מה שבאתי לספר, זה שהייתה הרצאה על סטאקסנט
<Ddorda> והסבירו לפרטי פרטים איך הוא עובד
<Shualdon> זה לא הוירוס שפגע בכור באיראן?
<Ddorda> ברמה של לימדו אותנו איך לעקוף הרשאות בווינדוז וכאלה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אינדיד
<i-pink> http://img405.imageshack.us/i/screenshot14dy.png/
<Shualdon> מנגנת על העצבים דל כל מי שאמר לה שהיא לא מוכשרת?
<i-pink> לא
<Shualdon> אבל קרוב לפחות?
<Shualdon> תגידי חם-קר
<i-pink> מתחמם..
<reapuz> Ddorda נחמד ביותר
<Shualdon> מנגנת על ויולה ממוחזרת?
<reapuz> היא נראית כמו ווירד אל ינקוביץ
<i-pink> חחחח לא מתקרר
<i-pink> קר
<Shualdon> מנגנת על כינור הומיאופתי?
<i-pink> מתחמם
<reapuz> אני יודע מה היא עושה
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> Ddorda, תציל את המצב...
<reapuz> זאת אישה אחרי ניתוח טרכוטומי
<i-pink> לא לא
<reapuz> הצינור זה בשביל שיהיה לה אוויר
<i-pink> יש לה קול נהדר, והיא בריאה לחלוטין
<reapuz> מה היא עושה כאילו מה המקצוע שלה
<reapuz> ?
<i-pink> לא, מה היא עושה בתמונה.
<reapuz> מנגנת על הכינור הכי קטן בעולם?
<i-pink> אני חושבת שדור יודע את התשובה
<i-pink> לא לא
<reapuz> Ddorda כמה אנשים מגיעים לשם?
<Ddorda> reapuz: 30..?
<reapuz> לא רע
<Ddorda> אולי קצת יותר אפילו
<i-pink> Ddorda, אתה יודע מה האישה עושה בתמונה
<i-pink> http://img405.imageshack.us/i/screenshot14dy.png/
<Ddorda> חושב עך זה
<reapuz> היא אישה
<reapuz> אז מה זה כבר יכול להיות
<reapuz> או ספונג'ה
<Ddorda> לומדת אחיזה נכונה?
<i-pink> כן!
<reapuz> מדהים
<reapuz> מישהו מכם מנגן בכינור?
<i-pink> זה 2 גלילים מחוברים עם 2 גומיות, וזה עוזר ללמוד את האחיזה הנכונה בקשת בלי להיות מושפע מהצליל
<Shualdon> שניה
<Shualdon> ם
<reapuz> אני יודע לנגן בגיטרה
<reapuz> ובפסנתר
<reapuz> אבל גיטרה כלי ראשי
<i-pink> אני לומדת כינור
<i-pink> שניה באה
<reapuz> כמה זמן
<Ddorda> reapuz: אני
<reapuz> כן
<Ddorda> i-pink: ללמוד אחיזה בלי להיות מושפע מהצליל? זה נשמע לי אדיוטי
<Ddorda> זה כמו ללמוד לכתוב בלי להיות מושפע מהכתב
<i-pink> Ddorda, היא הולכת קצת שונה מהמתודולוגיה הרגילה
<i-pink> היא קודם רוצה שתפתח אחיזה נכונה של הקשת, ותלמד מה הלחץ הנכון שצריך להיות על האצבעות.
<i-pink> ובאיזה צורה הידיים והמפרקים צריכים ללכת... ורק בסוף ליישם את זה על הכינור.
<i-pink> אחרת אתה תייצר צליל אבל כל הגוף יכאב, או שלא תנצל את מלא הקשת..
<i-pink> Ddorda, מה אתה חושב?
<i-pink> שיטה טובה או לזנוח? הלכתי לפי השיטה שלה כי אתם הזהרתם אותי שאני עלולה לפתח דברים שגויים
<Ddorda> i-pink: אם את לומדת לבד זה אולי בסדר. אבל אני עדיין חושב שאת צריכה ללמוד עם מורה
<i-pink> אני מחכה ללימודים בקונסרוטריון.
<i-pink> למרות שמהשיעור ניסיון הם בכלל לא שמו דגש על הדברים האלא אלא ישר התחילו ללמד שירים פשוטים
<someone235> מכירים את התוכנה "הפוך על הפוך"?
<someone235> אני מחפש משהו דומה ללינוקס
<someone235> אתר\תכנה
<someone235> םולש=>שלום
<i-pink> מצאתי פעם משהו..
<i-pink> אבל זה היה בימי ה7.04
<i-pink> someone235, היום אני מקלידה עיוור אז אין לי את הבעיה הזו
<i-pink> someone235,  מצאתי!!!
<i-pink> http://ilsh.info/%D7%91%D7%94%D7%A4%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%94
<someone235> i-pink, כבר מצאתי תודה
<someone235> http://www.pixiesoft.com/flip/
<someone235> זה לא קשור להקלדה, זה קשור לזה שיש אתרים שמוצקים ככה
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> חצות
<reapuz> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4028543,00.html
<reapuz> YNET:'בן 6 לקח מאבא 40 אלף שקל - וחילק בבית הספר'
<i-pink> בטח אבא גאה בו
<someone235> לול
<reapuz> איזה עונש מקבלים על דבר כזה?
<i-pink> על להיות רובין הוד?
<reapuz> על לקחת לאבא 40 אלף
<i-pink> בגיל 6..
<i-pink> כנראה חינוך טוב יותר..
<reapuz> פעם לקחתי 30 שקל מהמטבח
<reapuz> בגיל 7 משהו כזה
<reapuz> אבא שלי כמעט חתך לי את הצוואר
<i-pink> אצלנו כסף זה לא חשוב.
<i-pink> העיקר האהבה :-)
<i-pink> פשוט מעולה http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqu3Pdw7aNw&feature=related
<reapuz> מי משחק פה שח?
<i-pink> אני מנסה לעשות מט
<i-pink> מצאתי אתר חצוף!!
<reapuz> בא לי לשחק קצת
<i-pink> בתמורה לצפיה בסירטונים הוא נותן לך להוריד תווים!
<i-pink> והוא כתוב הPHP!
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-15
<H3r0> איזה דפוקים מטר שבעיים
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwqUbUa5APM&feature=related
<i-pink> מה זה 170?
<H3r0> i-pink - סדרה בארץ
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> הצלחתי כמעט..
<i-pink> wireshark אהוב ליבי
<i-pink> עכשיו אני בשלבי סיום
<H3r0> כן אחלה דבר
<H3r0> בלינוקס הוא גם תופס loopback
<i-pink> לא מצאתי לזה שימוש..
<H3r0> אם את מחפשת פרצות אבטחה זה אחלה
<i-pink> אני פשוט קצת מעוצבנת..
<H3r0> על מה?
<i-pink> אתר ממש טוב שמסביר על כינור.
<i-pink> אבל כדי להוריד את התוים.. אתב צריך לצבור VP..
<i-pink> מה זה אין לי מושג..
<i-pink> אבל יש שם כמה עשרות עמודי תוים..
<H3r0> אין לי גם  מושג כל עוד לא ראיתי את האתר
<H3r0> כי המצב כמו שפם
<H3r0> על הפנים
<i-pink> ואתה צריך לענות על סקרים ולצפות בסירטונים...
<i-pink> וכדי לצבור את הVP האלא..
<i-pink> וכל 50 VP = הורדה של דף תוים אחד..
<i-pink> בקיצור לא נראה לי הגיוני להקריב את חיי לזה.
<H3r0> אני אישית הייתי מנסה לשחק עם הטאפר דטא
<i-pink> אז פניתי לwireshark ידידי הטוב..
<H3r0> או burp שזה גם אחלה
<i-pink> מה זה טאפר?
<H3r0> !g tamper data
<Hoborg> Tamper Data :: Add-ons for Firefox - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tamper-data/
<H3r0> ^
<H3r0> זה כדי לערוך בקשות HTTP
<i-pink> בקיצור הם עובדים עם PHP
<H3r0> נכון
<H3r0> אבל תלוי אולי יש שם וקטורי התקפה
<i-pink> אז מצאתי KEY שהם שולחים אליך בפוסט..
<H3r0> יש כל מיני תוספים שווים לFF
<i-pink> אבל המפגרים עשו KEY אחד פר יוזר..
<i-pink> וזה אומר שאתה יכול לכתוב את הURL שלהם ואת הKEY ואז את הID של מה שאתה רוצה..
<H3r0> נו סבבה אז יש לך את מה שרצית לא?
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> נו את רואה שחבר שלי לא טועה?
<i-pink> אני רק צריכה לסיים לכתוב סקריפט שיוריד אותם..
<H3r0> תותחית
<i-pink> איזה חבר?
<H3r0> פייתון
<H3r0> ?
<i-pink> לא לא
<H3r0> אלא?
<i-pink> סתם HTML מסכן עם A ענק..
<i-pink> ואז בום.. הורדה מאסיבית..
<H3r0> אישית אני אוהב את פייתון
<H3r0> עושה לי הרבה עבודה שחורה
<i-pink> אבל אתה צריך להיות לוגין..
<H3r0> לוגין?
<H3r0> אל תדאגי
<H3r0> :)
<H3r0> הכל אפשרי היום
<H3r0> urllib2
<H3r0> אחלה ספריה
<i-pink> כן.
<H3r0> שולחים את הבקשות הנכונות
<i-pink> אבל מה שאני צריכה זה לייצר כולה 80 לינקים
<H3r0> וזהו :)
<i-pink> ואז ולהוריד אותם..
<H3r0> סבבה אני אישית הייתי כותב את זה בפייתון
<i-pink> אז נכון זה יקח לי 10 שניות לחתוך את הדף download שלהם..
<i-pink> ולהוסיף את הKEY בתוך הURL..
<i-pink> אבל אז אני יוצרת A אחד שפותח את כל הלינקים...
<H3r0> סבבה
<H3r0> אם זה הפתרון שנוח לך
<H3r0> תעשי את זה [;
<i-pink> פשוט אין לי כוח להתחיל עם פייתון..
<i-pink> ולהתאים את הקוקיז המעצבן!!!
<H3r0> חח :)
<H3r0> פעם היה לי משעמם והיה ספר עם פלאש
<H3r0> אז איזה אחד ואני כתבנו סקריפט בפייתון שעושה decode (זה היה מוצפן בbase64) ואז זה ירד כמו שצריך :)
<H3r0> קיצר פייתון זה סטייל ויש לו אחלה ספריות
<i-pink> יש ראוטרים "שמצפינים" את הסיסימא בBASE64
<i-pink> זעיני זה מגוחך כי אתה מזהה את זה ישר לפי ה= ...
<H3r0> לא תמיד
<H3r0> אין תמיד ===
<H3r0> ==*
<i-pink> לרוב שזה קצר יש..
<H3r0> נכון
<H3r0> אבל לא ראיתי ראוטרים שמצפינים בbase64
<i-pink> ואם אין.. אז מתכנת המפגר יקרא למשתנה base64...
<H3r0> לא תמיד
<H3r0> wpa2
<H3r0> מוצפן די אחלה
<i-pink> סימנס 141 sl2 של בזק..
<i-pink> ועוד כמה ראוטאים של בזק..
<H3r0> =/
<H3r0> יותר מדי ציפיות
<i-pink> אני מדברת על זה שאתה בתוך הממשק של הנתב..
<H3r0> מחברת אינטרנט
<i-pink> ואתה נכנס להגדרות..
<i-pink> ואז לסורס.
<H3r0> נו באמת
<H3r0> כולם יודעים כבר היום להקשיח את הרואטרים של בזק
<i-pink> אז אתה רואה במקום של הinput pass את הסיסימא בbase64
<i-pink> אני לא מדברת על לפרוץ את הWIFI
<H3r0> אם זה WEP את צודקת
<i-pink> אני מתכוונת שאתה מחובר ויש לך גישה לפאנל ניהול...
<H3r0> אבל אם זה לא אז לא תמיד זה כיף להריץ סיסמאות
<H3r0> כן כן
<H3r0> אני יודע על מה את מדברת
<H3r0> לכן יש לי ראוטר שלי
<i-pink> כאן המצב יותר מטומטם..
<i-pink> כל הרשתות כמעט הם WPA2..
<i-pink> אבל לרוב הSSID הוא הסיסימא...
<i-pink> לפעמים בהטיות שונות
<i-pink> כמו לכתוב הפוך..
<i-pink> לכתוב פעמיים..
<i-pink> להוסיף 123456 לפני או אחרי..
<H3r0> נו זה לא הקטע
<H3r0> יש אנשים שעשו בדיקות בנתניה
<H3r0> נראלי
<H3r0> ובדקו שניה
<i-pink> זה מראה שהISP גם כאן לא משהו..
<i-pink> ראיתי את זה באתר של ZULL
<H3r0> http://guym.co.il/wardrive/
<i-pink> מכירה את הפוסט
<H3r0> כן האתר נהיה באמת זול :)
<i-pink> אבל הם לא עשו את זה כמו שצריך :-)
<H3r0> ברור שלא
<H3r0> הם לא רציניים כמו החבר'ה מdefcon
<i-pink> בזמנו הwar driving היה כדי למצא את הסיסימא הכי מהר..
<i-pink> ואז לעתוב את הסימן המוסכם (יש 3) ואת השם של הרשת והסיסימא כל המדרכה עם גיר.
<H3r0> פעם זה לא היום ענבר
<H3r0> פעם היה אפשר להפיל פיירולים עם שליחת ack
<H3r0> היום יש הרבה יותר מודעות לנושא אבטחה
<H3r0> אבל עדיין יש שמועות שאם הולכים לעומר יש שם אינטרנט חופשי
<i-pink> http://www.cs.wright.edu/~pmateti/InternetSecurity/Lectures/WirelessHacks/Mateti-WirelessHacks_files/image005.jpg
<i-pink> לעומר?!
<H3r0> כן
<H3r0> זה ישוב שנחשב יוקרתי באזור באר שבע
<i-pink> OK
<H3r0> סבבה
<H3r0> מה איתך?עבר הצינון?
<i-pink> ען
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> 99%
<H3r0> סטייל
<H3r0> אני זוכר שדוד שלי היה מצונן
<H3r0> סבתא שלי נתנה לו לשתות מיץ אשכליות חמוץ חמוץ
<H3r0> וזה עבר לו
<i-pink> אני שותה מיץ אשכוליות
<H3r0> לרוייה
<i-pink> ורודות
<H3r0> לרוייה
<H3r0> יש לי דודה לעשות סיבוב
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> עובדדד
<i-pink> הבן קקי עובד!!1
<H3r0> אה?
<i-pink> הסקריפט
<H3r0> מזל טוב גיבורה :)
<i-pink> היתה לו בעיה..
<i-pink> שהם הגבילו מספר הורדות..
<H3r0> פרוקסי?
<i-pink> אז הגבלתי אותו לכל 30 שניות..
<H3r0> אה סבה
<i-pink> וזה עובד..
<H3r0> סבבה*
<i-pink> עכשיו קופץ לי כאן DOWNLOAD.. כל 30 שניות
<H3r0> העיקר עובד
<H3r0> מברוק עלייך
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> חחח מברוק..
<H3r0> אני כמו ילד קטן
<H3r0> אם זה עובד
<H3r0> אני כולי שמח
<H3r0> כמו ילד :P
<i-pink> עוד מעט תשבור עלי ביצה..
<H3r0> חח ביצה?מה הקשר?
<H3r0> רוצה לעשות גם חינה אפשרי P:
<i-pink> הקטע המצחיק. שזה מנצל את אותו KEY..
<H3r0> הם אפסים
<i-pink> אז האתר אפילו לא מוריד לי את הנקודות..
<H3r0> מה אכפת לך
<i-pink> היה לי 150..
<H3r0> העיקר היה לך 50
<i-pink> זה הוריד כבר 20..
<i-pink> ועדיין יש לי 150...
<H3r0> נו סטייל
<H3r0> [;
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> כי המצב כמו שפם
<H3r0> על הפנים
<H3r0> :P
<i-pink> כמו שפם??
<H3r0> זה משיר
<H3r0> שמתי לינק כאן
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwqUbUa5APM&feature=related
<H3r0> הוא כל כך דפוקק
<H3r0> אם את רואה את זה תגידי איך זה :P
<i-pink> מה זה סבא קוקו?
<H3r0> לא יודע
<H3r0> אבל אני זורם עם השיר
<H3r0> תראי
<i-pink> חזוי קצת
<i-pink> הזוי*
<H3r0> כן אבל מצחיק
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> עזר לי לצאת ממצב לא נעים היום
<i-pink> מצב לא נעים..
<H3r0> מה לעשות לפעמים כשיש מצב רוח ירוד
<H3r0> צריך איכשהו להרים אותו [;
<i-pink> חחח
<H3r0> מה את צוחקת??
<H3r0> אני מדבר דוגרי
<H3r0> כי המצב כמו מסכת פנים
<H3r0> על הפנים
<i-pink> אני אוהבת את השיר בטהובן וירוס
<H3r0> לא יודע
<H3r0> לא מחובר לקלאסית
<H3r0> אלא אם כן זה קלאסית ופרסית
<H3r0> :P
<i-pink> זה כינור מדהים
<H3r0> אז אולי תקליטי את עצמך
<H3r0> ותשמיעי לנו?:)
<i-pink> חחח
<i-pink> זה ברמה מטורפת..
<H3r0> אויש נו
<H3r0> את לא רוצה לשמוע אותי מנגן
<H3r0> (רק פנסתר ויונתן הקטן)
<H3r0> פעם קרעתי לחבר שלי מיתרים בגיטרה (לא באמת)
<i-pink> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96_KlaIZpdE&feature=related
<i-pink> יאאאאאאאאאאאא
<i-pink> יוטיוב על חטטפס!
<H3r0> חטטפס?
<H3r0> HTTPS
<H3r0> ?
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> חח זה בגלל שאני משתמש בפלאגין
<H3r0> https everywhere :)
<i-pink> COOOL
<H3r0> נכון אני באמת קריר בזמן האחרון :P
<i-pink> חחחח
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SctiyoKIsYA
<i-pink> ירד שליש
<i-pink> איזה כייף!
<i-pink> על אותו KEY...
<H3r0> :)
<i-pink> כמעט חצי..
<H3r0> אמרתי כבר מברוק
<i-pink> מצאתי דרך להאיץ את הקצב
<i-pink> לנסות פעמיים את אותו לינק..
<H3r0> נחמד :)
<i-pink> נשאר לו רק שליש..
<H3r0> מה את אומרת לפרוש לישון והלשאר אותך לבד או להשאר?
<i-pink> מה שאתה מחליט
<i-pink> בייב לא בבית..
<H3r0> לא יודע
<H3r0> בגלל זה אני שואל
<i-pink> אתה עייף?
<H3r0> לא יודע :) אני אף פעם לא עייף
<i-pink> ירד הכל!
<H3r0> מברוק עלייך
<i-pink> שתיתי אותו..
<H3r0> שתית אותו.
<H3r0> ?
<i-pink> עכשיו מעניין כמה VP יש לי..
<i-pink> שתיתי**
<H3r0> את מה?
<i-pink> את האתר שלו
<H3r0> :)
<H3r0> אז נלך לישון?
<i-pink> יש שם 2 דפי תוים שהוא אומר שאם יהיה לו 10K לייק בפייסבוק הוא יפרסם אותם..
<i-pink> אני חושדת שאולי הלינק קיים אבל הוא לא שם אותו גלוי
<H3r0> תבדקי עם lynx
<i-pink> מה זה?
<H3r0> !g lynx :)
<Hoborg> LYNX Central Florida Regional Transportation Authority - http://www.golynx.com/
<H3r0> זה  דפדפן כזה
<H3r0> רק יותר נחמד [;
<i-pink> בדקתי אם יש ID מעל ID הכי גבוה שהורדתי
<i-pink> ואין..
<i-pink> מה זה?
<H3r0> אה חח
<H3r0> חשבתי שאת דואגת ממה שהוא דחף לדף
<i-pink> האתר נראה כמו תחבורה ציבורית..
<i-pink> לא לא
<H3r0> סבבה
<H3r0> (:
<i-pink> שיט!
<i-pink> ישלי כמה הורדות כפולות..
<i-pink> איזה ש**ט
<i-pink> טוב
<i-pink> היו רק 15 כפולים
<reapuz> היי
<i-pink> הורדתי אותם ידנית
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> ויש 110 קבצים שזה מספק שווה למספר הID הגבוה ביותר..
<i-pink> נראה שזה עבד..
<i-pink> reapuz, היי
<i-pink> לאן נעלמת?!
<reapuz> התגעגעת ?
<i-pink> כן
<reapuz> העיקר שעכשיו אני פה
<reapuz> את לא הולכת לישון כבר?
<i-pink> למה לישון?
<i-pink> רק 8
<H3r0> כי בר רפאלי נגעה לי במרפק
<i-pink> מההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההההה
<i-pink> O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o O_o
<reapuz> ח
<reapuz> בת כמה את פינק
<H3r0> אסור לשאול בנות
<H3r0> בת כמה הן
<H3r0> =/
<H3r0> איפה הנימוסים
<i-pink> אני בהלם!
<reapuz> H3r0,  כנראה שהם זקנות:D
<H3r0> לא ממש
<i-pink> 110 קבצי זיפ נפתחו בשבריר שניה.
<i-pink> 24
<H3r0> כנראה שאתה לא עם נימוסים
<reapuz> אהה
<reapuz> באמת זקנה
<i-pink> מהההההה
<i-pink> אני לא זקנה!!!!!!!
<reapuz> את לא יודעת שבנות מזדקנות יותר מהר מבנים
<reapuz> נגיד דוגמנית בגיל 17 היא בשיא שלה
<i-pink> לא לא לא לא
<i-pink> דיי
<reapuz> ובגיל 19 היא כבר אחרי השיא
<i-pink> אני לא זקנה
<reapuz> גיל 24 בשנים של בנות זה כמו 62
<i-pink> מה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<reapuz> אולי אני יכיר לך את סבא שלי
<i-pink> מהההההההה
<i-pink> דייי
<reapuz> נראה לי אתם באותו הקצב
<i-pink> אני אבכה כאן בסוף
<i-pink> [סמיילי של ילדה קטנה ותמה בוכה]
<reapuz> אנחנו לא נסתדר בטח
<reapuz> את כל הזמן תצטרכי לרדוף אחרינו עם המקל הליכה
<reapuz> זה לא ילך
<i-pink> אבל 24 חודשים זה לא זקנה!!!
<i-pink> בייב אומר לי להתנתק מהIRC
<H3r0> לילה טוב
<H3r0> i-pink - תתנתקי
<H3r0> בייב חשוב
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> בייב לא כאן
<H3r0> לילה טוב ענבר
<i-pink> לילה טוב הירו
<H3r0> טנקס בחורה צעירה
<i-pink> :-)
<H3r0> טוב מאוד שאת לא שמת על מה reapuz אומר
<H3r0> 24 זה ממש צעירה
<H3r0> אל תקשיבו לו את צעירה
<H3r0> תקשיבי*
<i-pink> נכון
<H3r0> פרפקט
<H3r0> כי המצב כמו שפם
<H3r0> על הפנים
<Ddorda> H3r0: שיר גדול
<H3r0> Ddorda - יאפ
<Ddorda> לוקץ' בכללי הוא אדיר
<Ddorda> כאילו, ממש אדיר
<Ddorda> איזה 250 קילו
<Ddorda> serfus: היי
<serfus> אהלן דור
<serfus> מה הולך?
<trew_> מישהו מכיר אוזניות טובות עם אטימה הרמטית של רעשי סביבה?
<trew_> אני מדבר על סכום של עד 200 שקל
<trew_> עד היום הייתי עם זנייזר רק שהתקלקלו לי האוזניות ובא קצת לגוון
<trew_> מישהו מכיר את הדגם זה שלהם?
<trew_> CX150 Sennheiser
<trew_> כמה שחיפשתי ביקורת לא ראיתי
<Ddorda> serfus: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> trew_: אני ניתי אוזניות שאני לא שומע שמדברים אתי, ב־10₪
<trew_> חח
<trew_> רציני?
<trew_> חשוב לי האיכות של המוסיקה
<Ddorda> trew_: אוזניות מעולות
<Ddorda> עוד לא היו לי אוזניות כ"כ טובות
<Ddorda> והיו לי לא פעם אוזניות שעלו מעל 100₪
<serfus> trew_, אוזניות כפתור?
<trew_> כן
<serfus> לא הייתי מוציא כלכך הרבה כסף על אוזניות כאלה
<serfus> אתה יכול להשיג איכות הרבה הרבה יותר טובה מאוזניות גדולות
<serfus> או קשת.. לא יודע איך קוראים לזה
<trew_> serfus: היה לי עד לא מזמן של זנייזר
<trew_> ולא משנה איזה אוזניות היו לי לפני כן
<trew_> הם לא הגיעו לקרסול שלהם
<trew_> ניסיתי סוני פנסוניק
<trew_> ועוד כמה לא כל כך מוכרים בדרך
<trew_> זנייזר נתנו לי את הנוחות הכי טובה
<serfus> הם גם יותר יקרות
<serfus> בגלל השם
<trew_> כי הם סיליקון והם בתוך האוזן יש להם איטום מלא לסביבה
<trew_> גם שאתה לא על ווליום גבוה
<trew_> serfus: אני לא בטוח
<trew_> http://www.spacenet.co.il/pl_products~4~34~771.htm
<serfus> אני רואה... בכל מקרה, אם אתה מרוצה ויש לך כסף, והיה לך ניסיון טוב איתם
<serfus> לך על זה
<trew_> זהו שאני חשבתי ללכת על הדגם CX200 רק שאני לא מוצא חוות דעת עליו
<trew_> אני יודע שגוגל גאון
<Interruptus> הו סנהייזר
<Interruptus> איזה אוזניות
<trew_> איפה אני יכול למצוא אתרים בחול עם חוות דעת אמינות?
<Ddorda> trew_: באתרים שסוקרים טכנולוגיות?
<trew_> גם
<trew_> יותר אתרים שמשווים את המוצר הסופי
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> ????????
<Ddorda> dsofjklsdfsddsa: צודק לחלוטין
<Ddorda> moshe742: כאן?
<H3r0> אמת
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> אני חייב תוכנה
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> למצלמת אינטרנט
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> אני יביא לכם תמונת מצב תוכלו לומר לי מה לעשות?
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> ואני במערכות ווינדוס.
<H3r0> chess?
<nicoco> cheese*
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> מה?
<H3r0> dsofjklsdfsddsa - אז תשאל בערוץ של וינדוס?
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> איפה הוא
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> למה אתם לא יכולים לעזור?
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> זה ממש דחוף
<dsofjklsdfsddsa> בבקשה
<nicoco> אנחנו לא יכולים לעזור
<nicoco> כי זה הערוץ של אובונטו
<nicoco> ואין כאן אף אחד על ווינדוס
<nicoco> אם אתה רוצה תוכנה לווינדוס
<nicoco> לך לערוץ של ווינדוס ותבקש שם
<H3r0> nicoco - +1
<Ddorda> צודק לחלוטין
<H3r0> בר רפאלי נגעה לי במרפק
<Ddorda> damn these little trolls.
<H3r0> once you go bar you never go back
<H3r0> :P
<Ddorda> I'm on a boat biatch!
<Ddorda> Hoborg bring it on~
<Ddorda> !youtube i'm on a boat
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU
<Ddorda> oh yea
<nicoco> oh yeah!
<nicoco> Hoborg is BACK!!
<Ddorda> nicoco: yes it's true
<Ddorda> :)
<nicoco> !troll
<Ddorda> כן כן, הובורג זה טוב, הובורג זה טוב
<nicoco> wat
<nicoco> were's the troll?
<Ddorda> nicoco: צריך להגדיר לו את הפקודות האלה
<Ddorda> החלפנו בוט, זוכר?
<Ddorda> כאילו, התכנה עצמה
<nicoco> :(
<Ddorda> אז צריך להגדיר לו את הפקודות מחדש
<nicoco> never mind
<Ddorda> מה שכן, עוד לא גיליתי - איך
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> !youtube bitch
<Hoborg> nicoco: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUBcXtIDXro
<nicoco> Great one ^
<Ddorda> nicoco: נכון מהיר לאללה?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> לחלוטין
<Ddorda> אגב, מישהו נתקל במקרה במסוף עם עברית ו־BiDi?
<nicoco> יש לו גם פלוגין לפגישות?
<Ddorda> nicoco: בעיקרון כן
<matanya> Ddorda :mlterm
<nicoco> קול
<Ddorda> matanya: יצא לך לעבוד אתה עם עברית?
<Ddorda> nicoco: רק צריך לגלות איך עובדים אתה
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> matanya: אני מנסה, אבל יש לה בעיות קשות
<nicoco> לול
<matanya> אני עבדתי בגרסה ישנה
<Ddorda> matanya: הוא בכלל לא מזהה תווים עבריים
<matanya> לא יודע לגבי הנוכחית
<Ddorda> matanya: איזו גרסה?
<matanya> 2 משהו
<matanya> אם אני לא טועה
<Ddorda> "...never thought i'll be on a boat..."
<Ddorda> XD
<matanya> גם xiterm תומך בעברית וכיווניות
<Ddorda> matanya: בוא ננסה
<Ddorda> יא אללה, איזה אדיר, יש סיכוי שהנוער העובד והלומד עוזרים לי לתבוע איזה !@#$%^ אחד שחייב לי 1300₪
<Ddorda> נראה כמה הוא יהיה חייב לי אחרי זה, לשדוד ככה קטין. שיתבייש
<Ddorda> matanya: omg it's real!
<matanya> עובד?
<Ddorda> matanya: xi does
<matanya> יופי
<Ddorda> ml does nt
<matanya> שמח לעזור
<Ddorda> matanya: תודה
<Ddorda> :)
<matanya> :)
<Ddorda> אני מניח שאין לאימולטור הזה שוב ui סביר, נכון?
<Ddorda> כאילו, gui
<Ddorda> עם לשוניות וכאלה
<Ddorda> והתשובה היא לא
<Ddorda> :P
<matanya> חבל
<Ddorda> חבל מאוד, אבל זה יותר טוב מכלום
<Ddorda> אני אחיה עם זה כמו שחייתי עם דברים יותר גרועים
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> חבר'ה, מי בא לדפקון?
<Ddorda> אדיר! הפקודות מסוף עובדות כאן!
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> אדיר רצח
<Ddorda> matanya: חשבתי על משהו
<matanya> כן?
<Ddorda> אולי נוכל פשוט להוריד איזה קרנל של הפצה מינימלית כזאת?
<Ddorda> זה יעשה לנו חיים קלים מהבחינה הזאת ואני מניח שהם נתקלו כבר בכל הבעיות שאנחנו עלולים להתקל מטעויות בהגדרות הקרנל
<Ddorda> יש הפצות לינוקס ששוקלות 40 מגה, אני חושב שהקרנל שם בטח מספיק קטן
<Ddorda> ולפחות נוכל כבר להתקדם כי אני מרגיש שאני תוקע עניינים
<matanya> אין לי בעיה
<matanya> רק צריך לבדוק מה הקרנל כולל
<Ddorda> תכל'ס מה שאנחנו צריכים זה כל השטויות של רשת קווית eth רגילה, לא?
<Ddorda> זה כל הפצה שולחנית, גם הכי קטנות - תומכות
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> DSL, TinyLinux etc.
<matanya> אבל עוד כמה דברים
<matanya> תוריד תבדוק
<Ddorda> תכל'ס, מה יש לנו להפסיד
<Ddorda> מה אנחנו צריכים בעצם? צריך תמיכה בכרטיסי מסך, כרטיסי קול ו..?
<matanya> חומרה בסיסית
<matanya> מסך, קול, רשת, הרצה מדיסקון, סוללה
<Ddorda> סוללה?
<matanya> למטרות עתידיות
<Ddorda> המ.. אוקיי
<avi1333_> תגידו איך אני מתקין פה אפצ'ה וmysql ?
<New0> שלום לכולם
<New0> יש לי שאלה לגבי בקר ראיד 0 מישהו מבין?
<someone235> אני לא מבין, אבל פשוט תזרוק את השאלה לאוויר, ואם מישהו ייראה הוא יענה
<New0> כמה דיסקים אפשר לחבר לראיד 0 בשביל לקבל את המקסימום ניצול?
<i-pink> צריך לפחות 2
<New0> :) אוקי... ועד כמה?
<i-pink> אין סוף
<New0> בא נגיד שאני עושה עכשיו ראיד 0 ל10 דיסקים
<New0> האם אני יקבל יותר מהירות?
<i-pink> כן
<New0> מ 4 דיסקים
<i-pink> העיקר שזה מספר זוגי
<i-pink> כן
<New0> זוגי? למה\
<i-pink> כי המידע מתפצל ל2
<i-pink> ואז לעוד 2
<i-pink> ואז לעוד 2
<New0> תודה לך על התשובה. אבל אין איזשהו מגבלה למהירות של הבקר עצמו?
<New0> SATA2
<New0> ?
<i-pink> בגלל זה אתה מקבל יותר מהירות אבל יותר סיכוי שהמידע יהרס..
<i-pink> 3GBPS
<New0> שזה 375 מגה בייט נכון?
<New0> ולמה יותר סיכוי שהכידע יהרס?
<i-pink> 3GBPS / 8
<i-pink> כי מספיק שHDD אחד ימות כדי שכל המידע יהרס..
<New0> כן 375
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> לכן רצוי לעשות רייד 10
<New0> אה הבנתי אותך
<New0> 0 ו1
<Bash> shalom
<i-pink> ואז זה 4 דיסקים
<Bash> היי, ענבר
<Bash> אני זקוק לטיפה עזרה בבאש
<i-pink> New0, http://www.raids.co.uk/raid_images/RAID_1+0/raid_1+0_image.gif
<New0> מה שמעניין אותי. זה שאם אני מחבר נגיד 20 דיסקים על ראיד 0, באיזהו שלב אני חושב שהוא כבר מנצל את כל הבקר של SATA2
<i-pink> דיסק בודד היום מנצל..
<New0> i-ping תודה
<i-pink> PINK!!!!
<Bash> PINK!
<Bash> סליחה.
<New0> i-pink !!! תודה
<New0> ומצטער
<New0> :)
<i-pink> OK :-)
<Bash> i-pink: איך את עם באש?
<New0> אוקי דבר אחד לא הבנתי
<New0> אתה אומר שעם דיסק בודד אני כבר יכול לנצל את כל המהירות של הבקר נכון?
<New0> אז ראיד 0 זה בעצם לוקח 2 בקרים ומאחד אותם ביחד?
<New0> כאילו במקום 3GBPS זה 6 GBPS?
<New0> i-pink ? ^
<avi1333_> מה קורה New0?
<New0> אני שואל את זה גם בגלל שאם אני רוצה לבנות מחשב למשחקים. אז הייתי רוצה שהמשחק יעלה לי בתוך שניות
<New0> avi1333 סבבי מה קורה?
<avi1333_> עד כמה שאני יודע 6GBPS זה בSATA3
<avi1333_> סבבה:)
<avi1333_> קיבלתי עוד 3 חודשים חופש:)
<New0> מהצבה?
<New0> *א
<avi1333_> כן:)
<New0> ימח שימם
<avi1333_> חחחחח
<avi1333_> ביגלל שאני צריך להמשיך בדיקות אז הביאו לי
<New0> i-pink ?
<New0> אבי, זה נקרה דחיה?
<avi1333_> לא זה נקרא 24
<New0> או שזה יורד פז"ם?
<New0> אה רפואי
<avi1333_> זה נחשב לחלק מהפזם
<avi1333_> אני לא צריך להשלים את זה
<New0> אה מעולה
<avi1333_> כן:)
<New0> יפה לך
<avi1333_> אחי לא הבנתי מה אתה מנסה לעשות לחבר כמה כוננים לאותו בקר?
<New0> אז 21 זה לא פז"מ נוכן?
<avi1333_> זה לא נראה לי דבר מומלץ גם יהיה לך בעיות חשמל
<avi1333_> 21 זה שחרור מלא
<Bash> מישהו כאן מבין קצת בפקודות באש בסיסיות?
<New0> אני מעניין אותי לדעת כמה מקסימום דיסקים אני יכול לחבר ל ראיד 0 בשביל לקבל מקסימום מהירות של הבקר
<New0> אבל מישהו פה ענה לי שאין מגבלה
<New0> ולכן שאלתי אם זה בעצם ראיד לבקר עצמו
<avi1333_> לפי מה שאני יודע הכוננים של היום מנצלים את כל המהירות
<New0> כאילו אם זה מחבר 2 בקרים ביחד ואז מעלה את המהירות שלהם
<avi1333_> לכן לחבר כמה כוננים לאותו בקר לא נראה לי דבר טוב
<New0> !g Bash command !Bash
<Hoborg> Bash Reference Manual - http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<avi1333_> כמה הידרים של SATA2 יש לך בלוחם אם?
<New0> אבי, במחשב הזה יש כבר ראיד 0
<New0> לא יוד מה זה הידר
<New0> *×¢
<avi1333_> חיבור של סאטה בלוח אם...
<New0> מלא
<New0> לפחות 6
<avi1333_> אה מצויין:)
<New0> *4 אולי 6
<avi1333_> אז אתה רוצה לחבר 2 כאלה לאותו כונן?זה בכלל אפשרי?
<New0> שוב אני רק מתעניין עכשיו
<New0> אני מעניין אותי לדעת מה זה בכלל ה ראיד 0 הזה
<avi1333_> סבבה נשמע מעניין אני גם אנסה לברר:)
<avi1333_> האמת שאני גם לא בדיוק הבנתי
<New0> זה בעצם מאחד 2 בקרים?
<avi1333_> ככה זה נשמע אבל צריך לברר על זה
<New0> נגיד יש לי
<New0> 3G
<New0> אז ראיד 0
<New0> ייתן לי 6G
<avi1333_> אני לא יודע צריך לברר על מערכי RAID
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> אני פשוט מתעניין לעתיד
<avi1333_> אבל אם יש לך לוח אם חדש פשוט תחבר SATA3
<New0> אני חושב לבנות מתישהו מחשב למשחקים
<avi1333_> אני גם עכשיו יושב על מפרטט למחשב חדש
<New0> יש SATA 3?
<New0> לא ידעתי
<avi1333_> אבל לא למשחקיפם
<avi1333_> כן sata3 זה 6GBPS
<New0> מה לא למשחקים?
<New0> אה אוקי
<avi1333_> אני רוצה לבנות מחשב גם אבל השימוש שלו לא למשחקים
<New0> אז אם אני עושה לזה ראיד 0 אז יש יהיה 12 G?
<avi1333_> יש גם USB3 כבר
<avi1333_> וגם esata
<New0> אה יפה
<New0> אני פשוט כמה חודשים כבר לא הייתי על המחשב
<avi1333_> כן אבל זה כבר נשמע מטורף מידיי חחחחחח[
<New0> באינרטנט וכו'
<avi1333_> צריך לברר על הריד0 הזה
<avi1333_> למה?
<New0> הייתי קצת בדיכאון
<New0> *דיכי
<avi1333_> יש לי אחד שבנה לי מפרט במחיר ממש זול אבל עדיין לא קניתי ממנו
<avi1333_> אם אתה רוצה וב לפרטי אני הביא לך את המייל שלו
<New0> אני פשוט מחפש דרך שכל משחק שאני מעלה על המחשב הוא יעלה לי בשניות
<avi1333_> אה:Sאני גם הייתי קצת בדיכאון אבל דווקא ביגלל זה הייתי המון על המחשב
<avi1333_> כן אז תקנה מחשב סוס
<New0> נכון
<avi1333_> תקנה קירור קטלני ואז תעשה OC מטורף
<New0> אני גם הייתי על המחשב אבל רק ראיתי סרטים וסדרות
<avi1333_> למשל עם הקור i7 החדש אם אתה קונה את האחד עם המכפלה הפתוחה ושם לו קירור טוב אתה יכול להגיע ל5GHZ
<New0> מה זה OC?
<New0> אה
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333_> חחח גם אני ראיתי מלא סדרות
<avi1333_> ראיתי פרינג'
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333_> ועכשיו אני רוצה להתחיל עוד סדרה
<New0> אני פשוט הרבה זמן לא הייתי ממש על תיכנות או לינוקס
<avi1333_> כן זה גם אני לא...
<New0> האמת היא שהיום לא נראה לי שצריך OC
<avi1333_> הייתי על לינוקס אל התעסקתי בתכנות וכאלה
<New0> כי המעבד ממש חזק
<avi1333_> יש כאלה שמשוגעים לביצועים....
<New0> אבי מה?
<avi1333_> ראיתי מחשבים אחי שנראים ממש כמו שרתים
<avi1333_> מארז ענק
<New0> כן אה
<avi1333_> אני אומר יש אנשים ששמים קירורים מטורפים של מים וכאלה כדי לעשות OC
<New0> אני פשוט חושב לבנות אחד מחשב, כמו שאמרתי שכל משחק עולה בשניה
<avi1333_> האמת שאני באמת לא מבין בשביל מה
<avi1333_> אתה רוצה לבנות לבד או שירכיבו לך?
<avi1333_> אני האמת רוצה לקנות חלקים ולבנות לבד...
<New0> למי שיש I7 לא נראה לי שהוא צריך OC
<avi1333_> למרות שזה נראה לי מסובך במיוחד הקטע עם המשחה טרמית
<avi1333_> חחחח תכלס
<New0> אני מלא פעמים מרחתי את המשחה הזאת זה שטוית
<New0> *שטויות
<avi1333_> אני כרגע קונה i5 אבל אחד עם מכפלה פתוחה שאם אני ארצה לעשות oc אני יוכל
<avi1333_> הבנתי שאם אתה לא שם אותה נכון אתה יכול לפגוע במעבד
<New0> צריך רק להיזהרם OC
<New0> *היזהר
<New0> ל
<avi1333_> המחשבים של פעם היו קלים לבניה היום זה כבר הרבה יותר מסובך ביגלל כל הקירורים המיוחדים האלה
<New0> יאפ
<avi1333_> ד"א אם אתה רוצה מחשב ממש טוב למשחקים תעשה slr או קרוספייר
<New0> זה של ATI
<avi1333_> ז"א שילוב של 2 כרטיסי מסך ואפילו שלושה בחלק מלוחות האם
<avi1333_> קרוספייר זה של ati
<avi1333_> וSLR של נוידה
<avi1333_> או הפוך חחחחח
<New0> קרוספייר זה של ATI
<New0> זה אני יודע
<avi1333_> אז השני של נודיה:D
<New0> כנראה
<avi1333_> זה נראה לי אחד הדברים המטורפים!אבל מאוד יקר
<avi1333_> כל כרטיס מסך טוב היום עולה הרבה מאוד כסף
<New0> טוב אני חושב שאני הולך שניה לשחק קצת COD
<New0> כן
<avi1333_> חחח סבבה תהנה:D
<New0> תודה
<avi1333_> COD החדש?
<New0> black OPs
<avi1333_> כן זה החדש:D
<New0> Call of Duty - Black Ops
<New0> אה אוקי
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תהנה ביי בינתיים
<New0> יש לי גם את Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
<New0> אבל זה סתם זבל לדעתי
<New0> ביי
<avi1333_> כן באחד הזה שיחקתי פעם
<avi1333_> שיחקיתי באחד שהיו בו במשחקי רשת איזה משחק עם זומבים...
<avi1333_> מוזר פתאום ווין לא מצליח להפעיל את האנגרי בירדס:S
<i-pink> היי
<Interruptus> היי היי
<i-pink> מה קורה?
<Interruptus> לא רע
<Interruptus> שומע ג'אז קצת
<i-pink> ניגנתי את ה15 תיבות הראשונות של pirates of the caribbean
<i-pink> האמת זה לא התיבות
<i-pink> אלא התוים..
<i-pink> (15 תיבות זה רבע שיר בערך)
<i-pink> ואני ניגנתי ממש את ההתחלה שלו...
<Interruptus> סחתיקה
<Interruptus> בכינור?
<i-pink> כן
<Interruptus> מגניב
<Interruptus> זה קשה
<i-pink> זה מהיר רצח..
<i-pink> בתוים בדרך כלל כתוב איזה מהירות לנגן..
<i-pink> כאן פשוט כתבו "הכי מהר שאתה יכול"
<Interruptus> פחח
<Interruptus> נו מה
<Interruptus> צריך להיות רשום
<Interruptus> מודרטו אג'יטטו
<Interruptus> וכו
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה במקום לכתוב פרסטסימו..
<i-pink> זה סביב ה200 BPM.. +
<i-pink> ולדעתי יש כאלה שמנגנים סביב ה250 BPM
<Interruptus> פיי
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה פסיכי..
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RToMe8Z6T2k
<i-pink> זה מקום טוב להתחיל בו
<Interruptus> להתחיל
<Interruptus> אללה יוסטור
<i-pink> היופי שאת הרוב מנגנים על מיתרים פתוחים..
<i-pink> זה השיר הכי קל בין הממש קשים..
<asw3> כינור המיתרים דומים לגיטרה?
<asw3> מבחינת אקורדים?
<H3r0> איזה סרט זה יאללה
<i-pink> כן
<H3r0> אני מחכה 4 כבר יצא !
<H3r0> זה אותותו ב21 במרץ
<H3r0> (:
<asw3> ומה עושה המקל?
<asw3> אפשר לפרוט בלעדיו?
<H3r0> מה זה מקל /=
<H3r0> יש לזה שם
<H3r0> קשת
<i-pink> זה פשוט יחסית אבל מהיר פצורה פסיכית
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMq-EZ30bmo&feature=related
<i-pink> הסוף שלו פשוט מטורף
<H3r0> אין על ג'וני דאפ :P
<i-pink> OK
<H3r0> מה אוקיי בזה?
<i-pink> הקטע שהוא ניגן הופיע בסרט הזה
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDu0s7jMTwo&feature=related
<H3r0> http://www.showbizgossips.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/johnny-depp-pirates1.jpg
<i-pink> איזה חתיך!!!!!!!!
<i-pink> למה הוא לא בא לשדוד אותי@!!!#@$#$%
<H3r0> חחח תראי את הסרט
<H3r0> איזה מצחיק הוא יאללה
<i-pink> asw3,  לכל כינור יש מסורית שאיתה מנסרים על הכינור.
<i-pink> הוא פשוט אלוף
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oil94EUUl6g
<i-pink> אומן לא מוכר כל כך.. אבל מקורי ביותר!
<H3r0> אני מעדיף את מירי בן ארי
<i-pink> חחחחח
<H3r0> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4029118,00.html
<H3r0> זה מגניב :P
<H3r0> !g מירי בן ארי
<Hoborg> מירי בן-ארי – ויקיפדיה - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/מירי_בן-ארי
<H3r0> :)
<H3r0> והיא נראת "לא רע"
<i-pink> האתר שלה משהו..
<i-pink> מחובר לDIALUP
<i-pink> הגעתי לשיעור 27
<asw3> i-pink, אבל אפשר לעשות את זה עם האצבעות?
<i-pink>  asw3 לא לא
<i-pink> איזה טריק מגניב!
<i-pink> אבל אין מצב שאני מנסה אותו על הקשת שלי
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0-UjUto2_8&feature=related
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-16
<i-pink> היי
<H3r0> היי
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> בא לי למות
<H3r0> גם לי רוצה נעשה את זה ביחד?
<i-pink> H3r0, הסכמתי לעצב למישהו לפלייר
<i-pink> כי הוא חפר לי על זה
<i-pink> אבל אין לי מושג איך עושים את זה..
<H3r0> לפלייר?
<i-pink> פלייר**
<i-pink> פלייר למסיבה..
<H3r0> אז תעשי משהו עם gimp או משהו?
<i-pink> אני יודעת עם גימפ
<i-pink> אבל מההה!!!
<i-pink> אין לי מושג..
<i-pink> H3r0, זה קשה!
<i-pink> H3r0, איך עושים בגימפ טקסט מעוגל
<i-pink> כמו word art?
<H3r0> i-pink - אני לא מומחה בעיצוב
<i-pink> גם אני לא
<H3r0> אז למה לקחת את הג'וב
<H3r0> =/
<i-pink> כי זה שכן חופר...
<i-pink> שבייב התקין לו לינוקס...
<H3r0> לא טוב
<H3r0> Ddorda - אולי אתה מבין?
<i-pink> נכון
<H3r0> Ddorda - אולי אתה מבין?
<avi1333_> i-pink תעשי בפוטושופ,יצא לי להכין פלייר למסיבה אבל יצא לי דיי מצועצע
<i-pink> אני עושה בגימפ
<i-pink> אין לי חלונות..
<i-pink> אני פשוט עם מדריך של גימפ
<i-pink> חחח..
<avi1333_> BRB
<i-pink> OK
<H3r0> אני שונא עוגיות פלאש למה דוחפים אותם?איזה מרגיזים /=
<i-pink> עוגיות פלאש??
<i-pink> מה זה?
<trew_> ebh,h
<trew_> קניתי קניתי קניתי
<trew_> למה אי אפשר לשים תווים
<i-pink> איפה?
<trew_> בטקסט
<trew_> קניתי אוזניות בשעה טובה
<i-pink> איזה?
<trew_> מקווה שהם ישארו להרבה זמן
<trew_> זנייסר
<trew_> אומנם עלו לי 130 שקל
<trew_> אבל שומעים פצצות
<i-pink> CX550?
<i-pink> היו לי את הMAX550 שלהם ואת הMAX300 ואת הCX300
<i-pink> כולם התפרקו אחרי שנה.. מלבד הMAX550 שנגנבו
<i-pink> אחרי זה קניתי JBL 220
<i-pink> וגם הם התפרקו אחרי שנה..
<i-pink> דרך אגב את הCX300 תקנתי והם אצל אחותי..
<i-pink> היום אני עם הA8
<trew_> i-pink: היו לי את ה-CX300 והם טובות אבל הלכו לאחר שנה וחצי
<trew_> מה שקניתי עכשיו זה CX200
<reapuz> היי
<i-pink> CX200
<trew_> שלדעתי הם יותר טובות
<i-pink> לא מכירה..
<reapuz> מה זה
<trew_> reapuz: היי
<i-pink> אוזניות.
<reapuz> פשש
<reapuz> היי tomaw
<reapuz> trew_
<trew_> איזה יופי חיי פה
<i-pink> כן
<reapuz> אני קונה אוטו מחר
<trew_> טוב אני זז לאכול משהו
<trew_> בייכם בינתיים
<i-pink> בייוש :-
<i-pink> )
<reapuz> bye
<i-pink> )
<i-pink> (*
<reapuz> מה קורה פינקס
<i-pink> בסדר..
<i-pink> האמת לא ממש בסדר..
<i-pink> אני מעצבה פלייר..
<i-pink> וזה מעצבן..
<reapuz> המקצוע שלך זה מעצבת גרפית?
<i-pink> פחח
<i-pink> הלוואי..
<i-pink> אני כרגע. מחנטרשת בגימפ..
<i-pink> בתקווה למשהו טוב..
<reapuz> :D
<serfus> i-pink, אם את צריכה, אני מכיר מישהו שמתעסק בפוטושופ (חובבני) אבל הוא ממש טוב
<serfus> עושה פליירים וכדומה
<i-pink> אבל אני צריכה ללמוד איך לעשות את זה
<i-pink> כי הוא רוצה 3 בחודש..
<serfus> אה... טוב תעבדי הרבה עם מדריכים, יש המון מדריכים טובים באינטרנט
<i-pink> זה מה שאני עושה..
<reapuz> כל הזמן שולחים לי בקשות חברות בפייסבוק
<reapuz> כל מני אנשים לא מזוהים
<reapuz> ויש לי חברים עם חלקם במשותף אבל אני לא מכיר אותם
<reapuz> מוזר מאוד
<serfus> לפני שנה בערך הכנתי תמונה לתחרות והיה לי בראש איך אני רוצה שהיא תיראה אבל אף פעם לא השתמשתי בגימפ, אז עבדתי צמוד למדריך ויצא לי ממש טוב
<i-pink> אני מצאתי חבר טוב..
<i-pink> הוא נקרא BLEND TOOL..
<i-pink> זה עושה רקעים מחונטרשים..
<i-pink> יוצא לי לא רע..
<i-pink> בשביל מישהי שלא עשתה את זה מעולם..
<oneofthem> שלום
<H3r0> שלום אחד מהם
<oneofthem> שלום גיבור
<nicoco> אל תדאג, הגיבור הוא אחד משלנו
<i-pink> לא מצליח לי איזה מדריך..
<i-pink> http://gimp.pixtuts.com/gimp-tutorials/text-effects/colored-glowing-text-effect
<trew_> ואוו יפה
<trew_> מה לא מצליח לך
<i-pink> כן
<trew_> ?
<i-pink> אבל אני לא מצליחה לשלב את הקשת לתוך הטסקט
<trew_> תשימי את הקשת בשכבה נפרדת
<trew_> ותשני את שיטת השילוב
<trew_> תשתמשי עם שיפט כדי שזה יצא לך ישר
<i-pink> לא מצליח
<i-pink> זה נראה לי משהו עם הBLEND..
<nicoco> תני סקרינשוט
<i-pink> פשוט הטקסט נשאר לבן
<trew_> את משנה את השיטת שילוב שאוברליי?
<nicoco> תני סקרינשוט
<nicoco> ^
<trew_> לאוברליי?
<i-pink> מעלה את הסקרינשוט
<nicoco> קיי,
<nicoco> -,
<oneofthem> K.O.
<i-pink> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/6956/screenshot16c.png
<nicoco> אוו ירוק
<i-pink> אומרים שירוק זה טוב
<nicoco> לא טוב
<nicoco> את צריכה לשנות את הגרדיאנט למצב ערבוב נורמלי
<i-pink> מה זה?
<nicoco> ולשנות את השכבה שעליה ביצעת את הגרדיאנט לאוברליי
<i-pink> איך עושים את זה?
<nicoco> Blend
<H3r0> i-pink - אני מאוכזב ממך
<i-pink> אני שם
<nicoco> לשנות ל- normal
<i-pink> OK כלומר במקום OVERLAY
<i-pink> לשים NORMAL?
<nicoco> כן
<i-pink> בוצע
<nicoco> עכשיו תבצעי בעזרת הכלי על שכבה חדשה
<i-pink> OK
<nicoco> עכשיו תעבירי את הבלנד של השכבה החדשה לאוברליי
<nicoco> בהצלחה בהמשך
<nicoco> אני זז
<nicoco> :P
<i-pink> עשיתי ויצא לי קשת
<i-pink> אבל איך אני מעבירה אותה לTEXT?
<nicoco> חזרתי
<nicoco> <nicoco> עכשיו תעבירי את הבלנד של השכבה החדשה לאוברליי
<nicoco> ^
<i-pink> נראה לי שהצלחתי!
<i-pink> שניה מנסה שוב
<nicoco> :P
<i-pink> אני פשוט חושבת שאם הטקסט יהיה בצבעי דגל הגאווה השני כושים שמופיעים עלולים לא לאהוב את זה...
<i-pink> ואז אני אהיה בבעיה :-)
<trew_> i-pink: אני כבר זז אבל תתקיני מהמאגרים את גרסת הפיתוח של גימפ ותשני ב-window למצב סינגל יהיה לך הרבה יותר נח וקל לעבוד
<trew_> זזתי הצלחות
<i-pink> הצלחתי!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<nicoco> :D
<nicoco> דרך אגב
<nicoco> אני מסכים איתו
<i-pink> אוקי..
<i-pink> אני ממש בסוף..
<oneofthem> ביי
<H3r0> עוד רבע שעהנ
<i-pink> מה עוש רבע שעה?
<i-pink> אני מכינה לי תה :-)
<H3r0> יש ליגת האלופות
<i-pink> מה זה?
<i-pink> אני שותה תה בכוס מתחכת מצופה אמייל
<i-pink> מתכת*
<New0> i-pink?
<i-pink> כן
<New0> מה נשמע?
<i-pink> בסדר
<New0> בקשר לשאלה שלי של אתמול! אתה תוכל להסביר לי עוד דבר אחד קטן?
<New0> שעושים ראיד 0! זה בעצם מחבר 2 בקרים ביחד?! שיהיו במקום: 3 גיגה 6 גיגה ביחד?
<New0> i-pink? ^
<i-pink> אני בת !@!#!$#^^&*)*&
<New0> אה תסלחי לי :( לא ידעתי
<i-pink> שניה אני אראה לך משהו
<New0> i-pink סבבה תודה
<i-pink> http://home.comcast.net/~kevin-e-kline/wsb/media/1298685/site1012.jpg
<New0> i-pink יפה אהבתי את התמונה/הרעיון. אבל בטכנית לא ממש
<New0> אלא אם כן אין לך כח להסביר לי אז תודה על זה
<New0> i-pink ^
<i-pink> זה לא בקרים
<i-pink> ברייד לא מחברים בקרים
<i-pink> מחברים דיסקים
<New0> דיסקים לבקר אחד
<New0> !
<i-pink> יכול להיות בקר אחד עם 4 כניסות
<New0> אז איך יכול להיות 8 דיסקים עם ראיד 0 עם מהירות ענקית?
<New0> הרי באיזשהו ראיד 0 עם 4 דיסקים לדוגמא. אז זה כבר מנצל את כל המהירות שהבקר עצמו יכול לתת! לא?
<i-pink> בסופו של דבר המהירות תעצר בבאס..
<New0> i-pink ? ^
<New0> אה אה
<i-pink> אם הבקר נותן 3GBPS X 4
<i-pink> אז הבס שהוא מחובר אליו צריך לתמוך ב12GBPS
<New0> אז זה בעצם הייתה השאלה שלי עד כמה מהירות מקסימום אני יכול להגיע?
<i-pink> תלוי בבאס שלך
<i-pink> ובמעבד שלך
<i-pink> ובאיזה כרטיס רייד תקח.
<New0> נגיד אני רוצה את ההכי טוב
<New0> למשחקים!!!
<i-pink> אני עכשיו עם מכונה בלי רייד !!
<i-pink> עם מעבד מסידרת Q
<New0> שתוך שנייה זה מעלה לי את המשחק
<i-pink> וכולה 8GB RAM
<i-pink> והיא מחזיקה המון וירטואליזציות
<i-pink> וקומפיז עובד עליה ברעל..
<New0> מה זה וירטוא.....?
<i-pink> ויש שם כרטיס של אנוידיה עם 1GB RAM
<New0> וואאו מחשב ממש חזק
<i-pink> מכונה וירטואלית
<New0> אני חושב לקנות מחשב אחד למשחקים
<New0> THE BEST
<i-pink> שמתי את הכרטיס הזה כי מצאתי אותו ב50$
<New0> אה יפה
<i-pink> גל המכונה הזו עלתה 900$
<i-pink> כול*
<New0> השאלה על מה אני ישקיע?
<i-pink> ויש בה 2 דיסקים של 1TB
<New0> אוקי זה נחמד מאוד
<i-pink> לשים רק RAID0 זה טיפשי.
<New0> למה טיפשי?
<i-pink> כי דם ככה הדיסקים היום עם SATA3 מאוד מהירים
<New0> אז איך אני מאיץ את המהירות ?
<New0> של עליית המשחקים?
<i-pink> כי בRAID0 אם משהו קורה לאחד מהדיסקים אז הלך לך הכל
<i-pink> אז אתה יכול לשים 4 דיסקים בRAID 10
<New0> עם ראיד 0 או אס.אס.די.? או דיסק של 10000 RPM?
<i-pink> ואז יש לך גיבוי
<i-pink> דיסק של 10000 RPM לא נותן היום כלום
<New0> אוקי אז כנראה שאני אצטרך להשקיע הכל X2
<i-pink> כי בסיבוב איטי בדיסק של 1TB יש המון ביטים..
<New0> אז SSD ?
<i-pink> לך אל משהו כמו הבידרה השחורה של WD
<i-pink> עם קאש של 64MB
<i-pink> לא צריך SSD
<New0> אז קאש זה מה שקוע?
<i-pink> סתם יקר.
<New0> ב
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> שיש לך המון קאש זה מאיץ
<i-pink> השרת הזה מדמה כיתה
<New0> וב SSD אין קאש?
<i-pink> SSD עולה פי 5 מHDD
<i-pink> אם בא לך להשקיע פי 5 סבבה
<i-pink> לדעתי זה טיפשי
<New0> אוקי
<New0> ואם אני משקיע על דיסק פי 3 אז זה מגיע לביצועים של כמו SSD?
<i-pink> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227590
<i-pink> זה SATA 2
<i-pink> עולה 200$ ^
<New0> יש כבר SATA 3 לא?
<New0> 229 דולר
<i-pink> וזה מה שיש לי בשרת
<i-pink> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
<i-pink> SATA 6.0Gb/s
<New0> אוקי השאלה שלי הגדולה היא: כמה דיסקים ואיזה סוג עם/בלי ראיד 0 אני יכול להגיע למקסימום ביצועים?
<i-pink> מספיק לך SATA 6.0Gb/s???
<i-pink> אם לא תשים RAID0 זה יתן לך 12 GBS
<New0> 750 מגה לשניה נכון?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> חלקי 8
<New0> מה זה חלקי 8?
<New0> אם אני ישים נכון?
<i-pink> 6000 /8
<New0> כתבת אם אני לא ישים ראיד 0
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> הבנתי אותך
<i-pink> אם לצה שאתה צריך 6 GPB לא מספיק
<i-pink> תצתרך רייד 0
<i-pink> וזה יתן לך כפול
<New0> מה?
<i-pink> דיסק אחד נותן לך 6 גיגה בייט לשניה..
<New0> מעכון
<New0> נכון
<i-pink> אם זה לא מספיק ליישום שלך
<i-pink> ואתה רוצה יותר מהר..
<New0> משחקים כבדים
<i-pink> אז אתה צריך לשים רייד..
<New0> ברור
<i-pink> אתה צריך לבדור מה אתה צריך..
<New0> אני לא רוצה את זה להורדות או אופיס חח
<i-pink> אולי בכלל אתה צריך FIBER?
<New0> מה?
<New0> מה זה FIBER?
<i-pink> דיסקים עם חיבור FIBER
<i-pink> זה מהירות פסיכית לחלוטין
<New0> פעם ראשונה שאני שומע על זה
<New0> זה כמו SCSI?
<i-pink> לא
<New0> עוד הפעם אני מחפש מחשב למשחקים
<i-pink> זה לשרתי סטורג'
<New0> הכי מהיר שיהיה בשוק
<New0> שתוך שניה עולה המשחק
<New0> אני אפילו עוד לא מספיק ללחוץ על המשחק והוא עולה
<New0> ומתי שאני משחק ועובר שלב! אז אני לא מחכה אפילו 4 שניות
<i-pink> מה שמצחיק.
<New0> מה מצחיק?
<i-pink> אני קוראת אל זה עכשיו..
<i-pink> ודי זנחו את הFIBER
<New0> ווו
<i-pink> והיום מה ששולט זה SATA 3
<New0> ולא FIBER?
<New0> אני עדיין לא הבנתי מה זה
<New0> יש תמונה?
<i-pink> http://abilityserver.com/tag/qla2312-fibre-channel-adapter/
<New0> אוקי
<i-pink> תראה כמה הHDD עולה
<i-pink> http://www.computerbros.com/Seagate-400Gb-Cheetah-Ns-Hard-Drive-Fiber-Channel-10K-Rpm-16Mb
<New0> אז מה היית ממליצה לי?
<i-pink> 500$!!
<i-pink> והוא נותן רק 4GBPS
<i-pink> והוא מסתובב ב10KRPM
<i-pink> והדיסק שאני קניתי הוא 1TB
<New0> ווואוו מטורף
<New0> חח :)
<i-pink> ומסתובב במהירות נורמלית של 7200
<New0> ומה לדעתך יותר מהיר?
<i-pink> ויש לו 64MB קאש
<i-pink> ונותן 6GPMS
<i-pink> 6GBPS*
<i-pink> תכלס מה שאני קניתי יותר מהיר
<New0> לזה רק רבע משלך
<i-pink> ועולה רבע..
<New0> אז מה זה יישן?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> זה FIBER..
<New0> אוקי. אז חשבתי שזה יהיה יותר מהיר משלך
<New0> אני מחפש הכי מהיר בעולם
<New0> יש בכלל אפשרות להשקיע את כל זה מחוץ למארז עצמו?
<i-pink> אז שים רייד
<New0> לבנות קופסא של דיסקים כאלו? עם ראיד 0 ולחבר להם בקר?
<New0> אז איזה סוג דיסק וכמה?
<i-pink> תראה את המצב של השרת שלי
<New0> זה בת'כלס הייתה השאלה שלי מההתחלה
<New0> יש לך שרת?
<i-pink> load average: 0.79, 0.75, 0.73
<New0> מגניב!! שלי קרס
<i-pink> איזה יש לך?
<i-pink> שלי זה שרת שיושב בבית
<New0> גם שלי
<i-pink> אי עושה עליו ניסויים בוירטואליזציה..
<New0> יותר נכון זה מחשב רגיל שהפכתי אותו לשרת
<New0> מה זה וירטואליזציה?
<i-pink> אני רציתי לקנות DUAL XEON
<i-pink> אבל זה פשוט לא שווה את הכסף.
<i-pink> אולי לך זה כן שווה..
<New0> אני בדיוק חשבתי גם להתקין עליו OS של שרת אבל פתאום המחשב לא עולה
<New0> אה לי יש מעבד רגיל
<New0> P 4 3.4 H
<i-pink> אז לקחתי את המעבד עם הכי הרבה קאש שהיה בשוק.
<i-pink> וזהו
<New0> כמה קאש?
<i-pink> 12M
<New0> ווואווו
<New0> אווו אוו בייבי!!! לזה אני קורה מחשב
<i-pink> חיפשתי לוח שתומך ב2 כאלה.
<i-pink> ואז יהיה לח 24M קאש עיבוד
<i-pink> אבל לא מצאתי לוח עם 2..
<New0> תגידי היום זה באמת משפיע 2 מעבדים?? במשחקים?
<i-pink> אז אני רק עם אחד :-(
<New0> כי יש כבר את I7 את יודעת
<i-pink> כן
<New0> לא ידעתי את זה
<i-pink> אבל יש להם קאש מיניאטורי..
<New0> מה זה?
<New0> מיניאטורי?
<i-pink> ולוירטואליזציה שה לא משהו..
<i-pink> 4-8 M
<New0> תשמעי זה מונחים קצת חדשים לי
<i-pink> שאתה עושה הדמיה של מכונות. המעבד על הזמן טוחן..
<New0> מה זה המונח?
<i-pink> וירטואליזציה.. זה אומר לקחת מחשב חזק.
<i-pink> ולדמות איתו מספר מחשבים וירטואלים.
<New0> אה כמו שאני עושה
<New0> פעם אחת כמעט ניצלתי את כל הזיכרון שלי
<New0> אבל בחיים לא את המעבד שלי
<New0> על המחשב הנייד הזה
<i-pink> יש עליו 27 מכונות וירטואליות
<New0> וווואוו
<i-pink> אז יש לו 8GB RAM.
<New0> ניצחת אותי :D
<New0> לי 6G
<i-pink> ו24GB SWAP על כל צרה שלא תהיה
<i-pink> אני שוקלת לשים עוד 8GB RAM.
<New0> שניה אני יעלה לך תמונה
<i-pink> OK
<New0> תעלי את שלך
<New0> אחח הרשת שלי פתאום איטית
<i-pink> תמונה של מה לעלות?
<i-pink> של הדסקטופ?
<New0> נתונים
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> בדרך..
<New0> גם שלי
<New0> באסה שאני לא מבין ברשתות
<i-pink> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/301/screenshot17x.png
<New0> אחרת הייתי מסדר קצת את הרשת הביתית שלי
<i-pink> מה הבעיה?
<New0> הרשת שלי איטית
<New0> 2 מחשבים על הרשת
<i-pink> איזה רשת זו?
<New0> 5M
<New0> עם נתב גרוע של בזק
<New0> 4 ליבות מגניב
<i-pink> איזה רשת הכוונה
<i-pink> חוטי
<i-pink> אלחוטי?
<i-pink> איזה תעבורה יש?
<matanya> 5m שני מחשבים ולאט?
<i-pink> 5M זה החוצה.
<New0> הורדות וכו'
<i-pink> רשת איטית הכוונה הLAN?
<matanya> אתה על מודם dial-up או משהו?
<i-pink> הבין המחשבים איטי או הגישה החוצה איטית?
<New0> לא! WWW
<New0> החוצה
<New0> הרשת שלי מעולה
<New0> LAN
<New0> הבעיה עם ה WEB
<New0> http://img688.imageshack.us/i/mysonyvaiof12vpc.png/
<i-pink> WIN7..
<New0> יאפ
<i-pink> לכלכת עכשיוץץ
<i-pink> לא יפה..
<New0> חחחח
<matanya> זו סיבה טובה מאוד לבעיות
<New0> אני יודע
<i-pink> :-)
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> מה את רוצה זה בעיה נפשית
<matanya> לך, תמחק, תתקין לינוקס
<matanya> כל הבעיות האלו יפתרו
<New0> המחשב שלי לפעמים הולך לפסיכיאטר
<i-pink> תעלה עם LIVE CD ותראה מה אם יש את הבעיות עדיין
<New0> אבל הוא כבר התאשפז
<i-pink> רק כדי לשלול בעיות בחלזונות 7
<New0> חחחח
<New0> אני יודע
<New0> יש לי
<New0> איך קוראים לזה
<New0> הבוט
<i-pink> LIVE CD?
<New0> איך קוראים לו?
<New0> שכחתי נווו
<i-pink> CD?
<i-pink> DVD?
<New0> אחרי הביוס
<New0> הבוט של לינוקס
<i-pink> GRUB?
<New0> כןןןןןןןןןןןןן
<i-pink> LILO?
<New0> בדיוק
<i-pink> GRUB!
<New0> גראב
<New0> יאפ
<New0> עם אובונטו 10.10 עליו
<New0> אחלה מערכת
<i-pink> נו אז מהר מהר ... BOOT...
<New0> למרות שייייייייש לו עדיין באגים מעצבנים
<New0> חחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> שים DEBIAN.
<i-pink> יצא STABLE חדש
<New0> אחחחחח עוד הפעם התחלנו?
<i-pink> מה הכוונה?
<New0> אולי מישהו פה מכיר אותי?
<New0> זוכר אותי?
<i-pink> תזכיר לי
<i-pink> לא הייתי כאן שנה.
<New0> New0, New1, NewOne ???????
<New0> זה אני
<New0> אותך אני קצת זוכר
<New0> הייתי פה לפני כמה חודשים
<matanya> ועדיין בחלונות...\
<i-pink> לא זוכרת..
<New0> אבל אני לפעמים עצלן
<i-pink> אבל זה לא אשמתי
<New0> אבל במקרה הזה
<i-pink> לאמא שלי אין גנים טובים :-)
<New0> אני 3 חודשים ניסיתי את זה
<New0> חחחחח
<New0> אוקי...
<New0> אבל באגים אחרי באגים
<i-pink> עוד 30 שנה!!!
<i-pink> אלצהיימר..!!
<New0> רק בגלל שיש לי SONY
<i-pink> חברים חדשים כל יום !
<i-pink> ובלי פייסבוק!
<New0> אוקי הבנתי אותך
<i-pink> מה הכוונה SONY?
<New0> בגלל שהסוני שלי זה נייד אז יש לו קצת באגים
<New0> האובונטו לא ממש מותאם לו
<New0> ויש פה ושם תיקונים
<i-pink> איזה SONY זה?
<New0> ושרציתי עזרה אז החברה פה ממש עזרו לי המון המון
<New0> אגב תודה רבה לכם ענקית
<New0> אבל באיזשהו שלב כל התמיכה הפסיקה
<New0> Sony Vaio F12VPC/b
<New0> מוכר?
<i-pink> חבל שאתה אומר את זה ב10 בלילה שחוץ ממני ומתניה אין כאן איש..
<i-pink> לא כל כך..
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> זה בסדר
<i-pink> אני רוצה LENOVO X201
<New0> אני עדיין מרגיש פה בקהילה במשרה חלקית/זמנית חחח
<New0> למה לנובו?
<matanya> nv vcghv vdsukv
<i-pink> מהכי הוא חזק
<New0> http://img717.imageshack.us/i/mysonyvaiof12vpc.jpg/
<New0> אוקי
<i-pink> ואני מפרקת לפטופים..
<i-pink> נופלים..
<i-pink> מתכסחים
<New0> תסתכלי עכשיו על 2 הלינקים ששלחתי לך תראי איזה מחשב מפלצת זה
<i-pink> מורמים מהמסך...
<New0> את מרימה נייד מהמסך שלו?
<i-pink> 4 ליבות עם הייפר טרד..
<i-pink> כן.
<New0> לא טוב בכלל
<New0> לי יש 8 ליבות
<i-pink> זה תחביב שלי.. תחביב נחמד :-( (C) אבא קריר
<i-pink> זה 8 ליבות?
<New0> שלי
<New0> ראית את הלינק??
<i-pink> או 4 עם עיבוד כפול על כל אחת?
<New0> http://img717.imageshack.us/i/mysonyvaiof12vpc.jpg/
<New0> http://img688.imageshack.us/i/mysonyvaiof12vpc.png/
<New0> אני לא ממש יודע
<New0> תגידי אז מה את ממליצה לי?
<New0> לגבי הדיסק?
<New0> סוג, כמות, חיבור?
<New0> i-pink?
<i-pink> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=49024&code=Intel%C2%AE+Core%E2%84%A2+i7-740QM+Processor+%286M+cache%2c+1.73+GHz%29
<New0> זה שלי
<i-pink> יש לו 4 ליבות
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל 2 ערוצי עיבוד לכל ליבה
<New0> ומה זה אומר?
<New0> 6 מגה קאש
<i-pink> ויש לו 6M קאש..
<New0> חצי משלך
<i-pink> זה אומר שאתה יכול לעבד יותר ערוצי עיבוד
<New0> ומה זה אומר 2 ערוצים לליבה?
<Ddorda> trew_: כאן?
<New0> היי דור
<Ddorda> New0: היי
<i-pink> אבל פחות DATA לכל מחזור.
<New0> אוקי. אז מה את ממליצה לי סופית לגבי הדיסק? SATA ? SSD ראיד 0?
<New0> אני יגיד לך. פשוט אני ראיתי במנהל המשימות שיש לו 8 אז חשבתי זה 8 ליבות
<i-pink> http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=49024,35428,
<i-pink> אני חושבת שהSATA3 יעשה את העבודה..
<i-pink> ותשדך לו כרטיס מסך טוב.
<New0> וכמה ראיד?
<New0> אני חושב על 2 כ.מסך
<i-pink> לא יודעת אם חובה רייד
<New0> של ג'י פורס
<i-pink> LSI לא יזיק.
<New0> ככה גם יותר קאש
<New0> יותר מהירות
<New0> מה זה אומר הלינק ההוא שהבאת לי?
<i-pink> מה רע ב486 ומשחקים בDOS!
<New0> השוואה בין מעבדים?
<i-pink> השוואה בין מעבדים
<i-pink> שלי שהוא ישן מול שלך שהוא חדש.
<New0> ומה יותר טוב?
<i-pink> מעניין לראות את השינויים
<i-pink> תלוי למה
<i-pink> לי היה חשוב המון קאש
<H3r0> איזה משחקקקק
<H3r0> י'רבי
<i-pink> איזה?
<New0> אוקי אם בה לך לפרט קצת על תלוי על מה אז בכיף
<H3r0> i-pink - ליגת האלופות :S
<i-pink> מה זה?
<New0> כדורגל?
<i-pink> לא מכירה
<New0> H3r0 כדורגל?
<H3r0> יאם
<H3r0> יאפ
<H3r0> ארסנל נגד בראסה
<New0> אה לא ממש אוהב
<H3r0> אתם לא מבינים מה אתם מפספסים
<i-pink> אבל יש לי תיק של הקבוצת פוטבול של אטלנטה..
<New0> אבל יש שחקנים שאני כן אוהב את המחשחק שלהם
<i-pink> זה הכי ספורט שהגעתי אליו..
<New0> לדעתי אין על כדורסל!!!!!! אין
<New0> פינק. תגידי זה גם משנה איזה לוח אם אני קונה?
<New0> למשחקים?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> רצוי אחד טוב
<i-pink> ומדובג.
<New0> אני חושב שבסופו של דבר אני ישקיע על כל העסק משהו כמו 10-15
<New0> מה זה מדובג?
<New0> i-pink מה זה מגובג?
<New0> אגב זה נשמע שאת מבינה בחומרה הרבה מאוד
<New0> איזה מערכת הפעלה יש לך על השרת?
<New0> i-pink?
<i-pink> UBUNTU
<New0> ubuntu sever?
<i-pink> שיהיה לי זמן אני מעיפה אותה ושמה DEBIAN STABLE
<New0> *server
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> וRAID 1
<i-pink> סורי שנעלמתי פשוט קיבלתי טלפון
<New0> לא עדיף סינכרון מאשר ראיד 1?
<New0> אה סבבה
<New0> אגב ראית?
<New0> PM
<New0> ?
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> אני צריכה יציבות וגיבוי מתמיד
<New0> אם את עושה סינכרון אז לא יהיה לך בעיה עם הגיבוי לא?
<i-pink> מה זה סינכרון?
<New0> כי ראיד 1 זה גיבוי חומרה
<i-pink> RAID 0
<New0> לסנכרון קבצים מדיסק לדיסק
<i-pink> אומר שאם נופל לי דיסק אחד הלך הכל
<i-pink> אבל יהיה לי יותר מהירות שאני לא צריכה
<New0> עדיף גיבוי קבצים מאשר גיבוי חומרה
<i-pink> תכלב יהיה שם 3 דיסקים
<i-pink> 2 - רייד 1
<i-pink> ועוד דיסק גיבוי
<New0> בא נגיד ככה שגיבוי רייד 1 זה חומרה. ואם יש טעות חומרה אז הוא גם כותב אותו לדיסק השני
<New0> לכן אני חושב שעדיף גיבוי מסונכרן
<i-pink> יש את שנהים..
<New0> זה לא ביזבוז?
<New0> אני חושב שעדיף גיבוי אימייג' פעם ב.. וסינכרון תמיד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Gargamel64> היי. עידכנתי גירסה בכינוי :P
<Gargamel64> זוכר שדיברנו על ערכים שכן כדאי לשמור ולהעביר לוויקי החדש?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כשאתה מדבר אלי תאיר אותי, אחרת אני לא אשים לב
<Gargamel64> Ddorda כן, לפעמים אני שוכח..
<Ddorda> מישהו משתמש כאן במערכת בעברית?
<Gargamel64> טוב, אז כדי לשמור על היסטוריית העריכה של הערכים, ובעיקר על המשתמשים שתרמו לערך אני רוצה לייבא אותם מהמערכת הישנה
<Gargamel64> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%99%D7%95%D7%97%D7%93:%D7%99%D7%99%D7%91%D7%95%D7%90
<Gargamel64> מוצג לי שאין לי הרשאות
<Gargamel64> Ddorda הארה
<avi1333_> Ddorda אני משתמש בגרסא בעברית
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אז בוא נסדר לך הרשאות, או שאולי אני אוכל לעשות את זה?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: תוכל להתקין את ה־ppa של openshot
<Ddorda> ולהגיד לי אם הכל עובד טוב?
<avi1333_> את הגרסא החדשה?
<Ddorda> אם העיצוב לא נראה שבור
<Ddorda> הם בנו עיצוב חדש פשוט
<Ddorda> avi1333_: כן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda העניין הוא שההרשאות שאני צריך (לפי מה שכתוב בדף) זה הרשאות של מפעילי מערכת. אתה מספיק סומך עלי בשביל לתת לי כאלה הרשאות?
<avi1333_> סבבה מה הppa שלהם?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני כן, אבל אולי עדיף למען הפרוטוקול שאני אעשה את זה?
<Gargamel64> סבבה, אז:
<Gargamel64> http://ubuntu-il.com/wiki/index.php?title=%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%AA_%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%9C%D7%98%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%99%D7%94
<Gargamel64> לייבא בשם זהה בבקשה :D
<avi1333_> דור אני מניח שבppa של אובנטו יש גרסא לא מעודכנת מה הppa של החברה של התוכנה?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: לאובונטו אין ppa
<avi1333_> Ddorda^
<Ddorda> avi1333_: מה זאת אומרת?
<avi1333_> להוסיף ppa חדש או להתקין את זה ממה שייש במרכז התוכנות?
<avi1333_> למשל כדי להתקין את ווין הוספתי את הppa שלהם
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מה זאת אומת?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: ppa חדש
<Ddorda> !g ppa openshot
<Hoborg> Official OpenShot PPA : “OpenShot Developers” team - https://launchpad.net/~openshot.developers/ archive/ppa
<avi1333_> סבבה:)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda מה מה זאת אומרת?
<Gargamel64> זה ערך שכתוב טוב, ושאני מעוניין לשמור על רשימת הכותבים שלו (במקום שאני אצור אותו ובתצוגה של המקור יראו רק אותי בקרדיט)
<Gargamel64> אז אני רוצה לייבא אותו לוויקי החדש
<avi1333_> avi1333@avi1333:~$ sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/~openshot.developers/ archive/ppa
<avi1333_> הוא רושם לי שגיאה:S
<avi1333_> Ddorda ^
<Ddorda> avi1333_: מה השגיאה
<avi1333_> טוב לא משנה הורדתי ישירות מהאתר שלהם
<avi1333_> הגרסא החדשה זה 1.3 נכון?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אין לי הרשאות גם בוויקי הישן, אני אצטרך לסדר את זה
<Ddorda> תוכל לשלוח לי מייל על זה כדי שאני לא אשכח
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ואני מצטער שאני לא עושה את זה עכשיו, אני פשוט עובד...
<avi1333_> הוא פשוט לי נסה שוב :S
<Ddorda> כבר חוזר
<Gargamel64> avi1333_ יש רווח בקישור, אולי זה קשור
<avi1333_> אני אנסה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda שולח
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תודה רבה
<avi1333_> Error: 'https://launchpad.net/~openshot.developers/archive/ppa' invalid
<New0> היי אבי
<Ddorda> avi1333_: .. =\
<avi1333_> כבר הורדתי מהאתר שלהם
<avi1333_> אני עכשיו מתקין
<Ddorda> avi1333_: https://launchpad.net/~openshot.developers/
<Ddorda> תיכנס לעמוד
<Ddorda> ותסתכל על ההוראות שן
<Ddorda> שם
<avi1333_> אני כבר בהתקנה:D
<avi1333_> אני לא רואה שם פגם בתוכנה...
<avi1333_> Ddorda^
<avi1333_> לילה טוב
<avi1333_> ביי
<lousygarua> shalom mi po
<lousygarua> eix ani matkin et ha xirbuntu ha ze, horadeti et ha kotetz ve ze lo matkin li oto
<lousygarua> stam
<Gargamel64> אתה יכול לכתוב באנגלית?
<lousygarua> Ddorda or anyone, please add email notifications to the forums, it is kind of necessary IMHO
<Ddorda> lousygarua: i believe there is
<lousygarua> Gargamel64: זה היה בצחוק
<Gargamel64> lousygarua אה :P
<Ddorda> lousygarua: i'm not 100% sure if i added it
<Ddorda> but - try your profile page
<Gargamel64> אני די חדש פה בשביל להבין את ההומור, אני מניח
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.org/user/lousygarua
<Ddorda> i think
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: :(
<Ddorda> :)*
<Gargamel64> Ddorda :)
<lousygarua> Ddorda: the link is with `users` instead of `user`, but that's not interesting, what's interesting is that the email notification is only for private messages, not on forum messages
<lousygarua> Ddorda: תגיד, אנשים נורמלים פשוט מתחברים לפורומים ובודקים מה עם האשכוליות שלהם? או שאני איש נורמלי שאני מקבל הודעות באימייל
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ_n6WT-1Gs
<H3r0> זה מגניב
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-17
<themayor> what are the other israeli irc channels?
<martha> שלום
<i-pink> vhh
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> martha,
<martha> שלום רב
<martha> יש לי צרות גדולות.
<i-pink> אתה תהיה כאן עוד 5 דקות?
<martha> אין לי הרבה ברירה :)
<i-pink> אני חייבת שירותתיייייייםם
<martha> תתפרעי.
<i-pink> חזרתי
<H3r0> בוקר טוב
<martha> בוקר אור
<Interruptus> בוקר בוקר
<martha> אז ככה. הסתכסתי קשות עם מערכת ההפעלה שלי.
<i-pink> למה?
<martha> 10.04
<martha> היא התחילה!
<i-pink> תחזיר
<martha> ניסיתי. אבל זה כנראה עמוק יותר.
<martha> הכל התחיל בזה שקניתי הארד דיסק חדש
<martha> ולא התחשק לי לראות אותו מככב על הדסקטופ כל פעם.
<martha> ניסיתי לשכנע את נאוטילוס לחדול ממנהגו הנלוז
<i-pink> ו..
<martha> ואז הוא החליט להחרים לי הDVD
<martha> לא משנה, היה סכסוך ארוך
<martha> לאחר שהחזרת ההגדרות למקומן לא צלחה.
<martha> החלטתי להסיר את הגדרות המשתמש
<martha> זה לא היה רעיון טוב
<martha> בסופו של יום מחקתי את הנאוטילוס
<martha> מה שהתברר כמעשה פזיז אפילו יותר
<martha> והסתיים בשדרוג כולל של מערכת ההפעלה.
<martha> ועכשיו לא רק שנאוטילוס שונא אותי, נדמה שהסתכסכתי גם עם fstab
<i-pink> תתקין חלונות.
<martha> אין לי כסף :(
<i-pink> שם אין את הבעיה של דיסק שמופיע כל הדסקטופ
<i-pink> תגנוב!
<i-pink> כמו כולם!
<martha> על כל פני. רציתי עצה, לא פיתרון.
<martha> נראה שהוא מצליח לרכב על דיסק של מדיה רגילה
<martha> רק כשמדובר בDVD לצפייה הוא עושה סצינות
<martha> ומרשה רק לרות לגשת אל הקבצים
<i-pink> זכור לי משהו דומה שקרה לי באובונטו 7.10
<martha> כן, רק שאז הבעיה הייתה עם רסטריקטד פורמטס
<i-pink> אבל זה נפתר עם ה gcong-editor
<martha> ולא עם הרשאות גישה..
<i-pink> אני באמת לא יודעת מה להגיד..
<i-pink> אם אין לך נאוטילוס...
<martha> לא. כבר יש
<i-pink> זה אומר שחצי גנום לא קיים..
<martha> השידרוג למערכת הפעלה החזיר לי הכל.
<martha> וגם את הבעיות.
<martha> יש לי נאוטילוס
<i-pink> איזה בעיות?
<martha> לא מוכן לזהות את הDVD
<martha> לצפיה.
<i-pink> כל וDVD DATA?
<martha> הוא מצליח לעשות מאונט
<martha> מה שמוזר, זה שאפילו מדיות חיצוניות
<martha> הוא הפסיק להציג על הדסקטופ
<martha> כמו שוכנסים
<i-pink> רק סרט DVD אתה לא רואה?
<i-pink> או שכל DVD אתה לא רואה?
<martha> VLC יכול לנגן את הסרט
<martha> אני צריך גישה לVOB's שבפנים
<i-pink> martha,
<martha> i-pink: inbarit,
<i-pink> קודם כל סליחה שפניתי אליך בלשון זכר..
<i-pink> אני רואה שהשם הוא מרתה...
<martha> זה בסדר. זה רק שם.
<i-pink> בכל מקרה. אם את מצליחה לנגן DVD בVLC אבל לא בTOTEM
<i-pink> מה הארור שTOTEM נותן לך?
<martha> רגע, מנסה
<i-pink> Oל
<i-pink> OK
<martha> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<martha> טוב, נראה שעכשיו גם VLC לא נותן
<martha> מסקנה: כולם חארות :(
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> ואם את מנסה לראות מה התוכן שלו?
<martha> גורנישט
<martha> רות יכולה
<i-pink> OK..
<i-pink> בואי נראה משהו
<martha> רגע, רות גם לא מצליחה
<i-pink> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<martha> יכול להיות שחיבלתי בfstab בצורה אנושה
<martha> אני מנסה לתקן שניה
<martha> אה, זה כי הוא באמצע מאונט.
<i-pink> מה הפקודה שנתתי לך עושה?
<martha> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<i-pink> זה מתקין משהו?
<martha> סיים התקנה של משהו
<i-pink> OK..
<i-pink> תעשי ריסטרט.
<martha> סבבה. מייד אשוב
<i-pink> OK
<martha> i-pink: עדיין פה?
<i-pink> כן
<martha> מה היה אמור לקרות?
<i-pink> נסי לנגן את הDVD עכשיו..
<i-pink> אני לא מוצאת נגן משולש.
<martha> לא צריך טכניקה מיוחדת כדי לנגן במשולש
<Interruptus> טוב איזה כיף תענוג סידרתי אחלה דסקטופ בפחות מ76 מגה ראמ
<Interruptus> עם נגן קלמנטינה וVLC
<martha> Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details
<i-pink> נגן קלמנטינה..
<Interruptus> הופה מה הולך פה
<Interruptus> תקלות דיוידי?
<i-pink> ב76 מגה זה בטח בלי קליפות..
<i-pink> אני מחפשת נגן משולש.
<Interruptus> משולש זה הכלי המתכתי שמשמיע טינג!
<Interruptus> כשנוקשים עליו?
<i-pink> זה זה..
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBH1ud7Rgec
<Interruptus> הו זה כלי מאוד חשוב בסימפוניות
<martha> דווקא יש לו תפקיד מפתח בפנטסטית של ברליוז
<i-pink> martha, הם פשוט לא מצאו גיטריסט מוכשר.
<Interruptus> סימפוני פאנטסטיק
<i-pink> אז לקחו איזה מחלק תה..
<martha> טוב, נראה לי שיידרש כאן פירמוט
<martha> אני לא רואה מוצא אחר.
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> הכי טוב
<Interruptus> רגע רגע מה עוללת אולי אפשר לתקן
<Interruptus> ?
<i-pink> זה אם כבר לפרמט
<martha> יש לי putty
<i-pink> אז להתקין חלונוץ
<i-pink> יש לי כינור
<martha> ויש לי tmux
<i-pink> יש לי יש לי
<martha> ותוכלו להיוכח בעצמכם שהתקווה אפסה
<i-pink> מה זה tmux?
<i-pink> התקווה לא אפסה..
<i-pink> היא בת שנות אלפיים..
<Interruptus> טמוקס זה מגניב
<Interruptus> זה כמו סקרין רק יותר משוכלל
<martha> על כל פנים
<martha> להלן הבעיות -
<Interruptus> יעני מולטיפלקסר כזה
<i-pink> זה נשמע כמו שם חיבה ליריקה...
<martha> fstab מסוכסך עם כולם - די באשמת הmount manager שהוא בכלל לא פרטנר
<martha> DVD לא נגיש.
<Interruptus> הופה ניסית להוסיף דיסק חדש וחירבשת את FSTAB?
<martha> מודה בעובדות
<i-pink> אני יכולה לדמיין ילד ערס שיושב בחלון ואומר "יאללה בוא נביא איזה טמוקס על האוטו הזה למטה"
<martha> דווקא הדיסק עבד יפה. הסכסוך התחיל עם זה שהתגרתי בnautilus
<Interruptus> דיסק כאילו הרדיסק
<martha> לא כאילו.
<martha> לוייתן של 2 טרה. אליו אני תכננתי להעתיק את תוכנם של 83 דיסקים
<martha> ולהעלותן לרשת.
<i-pink> זה מעולה שאת מפלילה את עצמך.
<martha> אני מודה רק בעובדות
<Interruptus> נו מגניב
<Interruptus> 83 דיסקים זה נהדר
<i-pink> יש כאן לוגים בIRC הזה..
<martha> ולא נגעתי בfstab - זה הכל mount manager סיכסך
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> והוא היה ריק?
<Interruptus> לחלוטין
<Interruptus> בלי מערכת קבצים עליו?
<martha> לא. גיירתי אותו לext 3 לפני
<Interruptus> הא יפה
<Interruptus> ראית אותו במאונטים
<Interruptus> נאוטילוס הציג לך אותו
<martha> הוא עושה לי בעיות בבוט
<i-pink> למה לא EXT4? זה עדיף במקרה של 2TB
<Interruptus> והיית יכולה לברווז אותו?
<martha> אבל אחרי שמערכת ההפעלה עולה, הוא מתנהג יפה
<Interruptus> +1 לפינקי
<martha> נאוטלוס מציג
<martha> עיקר הבעיה היא מול ה DVD
<i-pink> Interruptus, מסמיקה
<Interruptus> יעני מאז שהרכבת אותו והכנסת אותו למערכת הדיוידי חש קנאה עזה
<Interruptus> תסמונת האח הקטן
<i-pink> חחחחח תסמונת האח הקטן....
<martha> לדעתי זה רק אשמת המאונט מן.
<i-pink> אני כמעט נחנקתי עכשיו..
<Interruptus> טוב נגיד את מכניסה דיסק של דיוידי
<Interruptus> את מסוגלת להכנס לתוכו דרך נאוטילוס?
<martha> הנה. אינדיאנה ג'ונס ושודדי התיבה האבודה
<martha> לא.
<martha> גם רות לא מצליחה
<i-pink> ואם את מכינסה דיסק DVD של קבצים..
<Interruptus> רגע בואי נראה אם הוא מציג אותו במאונטים
<i-pink> צרוב כזה..
<martha> שניה - בודקת
<i-pink> אם הוא יציג את הקבצים זה בעיה של PROTECT DVD
<martha> ומה הפיתרון לזה ד"ר?
<Interruptus> שאלה, סתם פלאש דיסק הוא מציג?
<Interruptus> יעני מכניסה פלאש
<martha> כאן. שוכנסים נכנסים
<Interruptus> דיסק
<martha> הופה. עכשיו אפילו דיסקים של מדיה הוא לא מציג
<Interruptus> מזהה ונותן לך אייקון של דיסק חדש
<martha> אייקון על הדסקטופ לא.
<i-pink> לPROTECT DVD הפתרון הוא להתקין את הכבילה שהתקנו.
<martha> אבל בפלייסס זה נוסף
<i-pink> Interruptus, למה למה למה אין להשיג דיבסק של dan landrum האגדי?
<martha> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: [mntent]: line 3 in /etc/fstab is bad mount: only root can mount /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0
<i-pink> דיסק*
<Interruptus> הופה הוא בכלל לא עושה מאונט
<Interruptus> צקצקצק
<martha> לא נגעתי
<martha> זה הגיע ככה מהחנות
<martha> הכל אשמתכם.
<i-pink> צקצקצק - אתה במצב רוח טוב היום..
<Interruptus> אני קצת בגוד מוד
<Interruptus> כי התחלתי להכין לחם
<martha> איזה לחם?
<Interruptus> לחם שמרים ריחני
<i-pink> אתה מכין באופה לחם או בתנור כדת וכדין
<Interruptus> בתנור
<i-pink> מתכון@@@@@@@
<martha> גבר כלבבי
<Interruptus> אין לי כסף למוצר שעושה עבודה של תנור
<Interruptus> ותופס 40 על 40 במטבח
<Interruptus> ככה
<i-pink> מתכון@#$%$%$%^
<Interruptus> שקית שמרים על כל קילו קמח
<Interruptus> את השקית שמרים שמים בתוך כלי עמוק וטוב
<Interruptus> שמים סוכר חום
<i-pink> כמה?
<Interruptus> מיים פושרים\חמים
<i-pink> כמה?
<Interruptus> סוכר = בערך 3 כפות
<Interruptus> זה האוכל של הבקטריות של השמרים
<i-pink> וכמה מים?
<Interruptus> ומים חמים בערך חצי כוס
<Interruptus> לא רותחים שלא יהרגו את הבקטריות ולא קרים
<i-pink> אוקי.
<Interruptus> מכסים את זה ונותנים לזה להתנפח משך 25 דקות
<i-pink> פושרים..
<Interruptus> פשרים >> חמים
<Interruptus> זה נקרא לפתוח את השמרים
<Interruptus> בקערה\פיילה גדולה שופכים קמח
<i-pink> להתנפח - הכוונה לשמרים + מים + 3 כפות סוכר
<Interruptus> סוכר\מלח
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> רגיל או תופח?
<Interruptus> רגיל
<i-pink> OK
<martha> השמרים כבר דואגים לשאר
<Interruptus> תופח זה סתם קמח בתוספת אבקת אפיה
<i-pink> נכון.
<Interruptus> אז שמים בפיילה קמח בערך 3 כפות סוכר וכפית וחצי מלח
<Interruptus> מערבבים את זה יופי יופי
<Interruptus> שיהיה אחיד
<Interruptus> (אני תמיד משתמש בסוכר חום)
<i-pink> ביד?
<Interruptus> עם כף או משהו
<martha> עד שזה הופך לעיסה שניתנת לעיבוד
<Interruptus> ואז
<Interruptus> ברגע שהשמרים נפוחים מספיק
<Interruptus> שופכים את המיקס לקמח
<Interruptus> ומתחילים לעבד
<Interruptus> ברגע שזה נראה אחיד , על כל קילו קמח ששפכת , 400 סיסי מים
<Interruptus> יעני 2 כוסות
<Interruptus> של מים פושרים
<Interruptus> מכינים בצד תוספת קמח נגד דביקות יתר
<Interruptus> ומתחילים לעבד
<Interruptus> עד שהעסק חדל להיות דביק
<i-pink> כלומר זה צריך להיות בצק נוזלי כמו של חלה..
<Interruptus> ואז מוסיפים בערך כוס שמן ל קילו קמח
<Interruptus> וממשיכים למקסס
<i-pink> או בצק גמיש כמו של לחם שחור.
<i-pink> או פיצה..
<Interruptus> זה צריך להיות גמיש ורך
<i-pink> כוס שמן!
<Interruptus> מדי פעם בוזקים תוספת קמח
<Interruptus> שמן רגיל, לא שמן זית
<i-pink> אבל כוס??????????
<Interruptus> כמה שיותר מעבדים ככה הלחם יהיה יותר טוב
<Interruptus> יאפ זה נותן ערך מוסף
<i-pink> בג'חנון שאני מכינה אין כלכך הרבה שמן..
<Interruptus> מכסים בשיכבה דקה של קמח , מכסים במפית ונותנים לזה לתפוח שעתיים
<Interruptus> אחרי שעתיים מוציאים את הכדור מאגרפים אותו
<martha> מאגרפים?
<Interruptus> מקפלים כהנה וכהנה
<Interruptus> יעני מכניסים לו אגרופים כדי להוריד נפח
<i-pink> חחחחחחחח,
<Interruptus> חשוב מאוד לקפל, זה מכניס אווריריות לבצק
<Interruptus> ושוב מתפיחים
<martha> ואוו.. זה ממש סאגה בהמשכים
<Interruptus> אחרי שעתיים אפשר להתחיל לחלק את זה לחלקים או חלות
<Interruptus> נגיד כדורים קטנים  בתבנית
<i-pink> אני חייבת לנסות!
<martha> אתה מוכרח להיות במטבח משך כל התהליך?
<Interruptus> לא
<i-pink> לא
<Interruptus> אני מדי פעם בא בודק עושה משהו
<martha> לא
<Interruptus> וחוזר למחשב
<i-pink> מכינים את הבצק..
<martha> כרגע יש לך דבר מה שתופח במטבח?
<i-pink> שמים להתפחה..
<i-pink> הולכים, מקמפלים איזה קרנל..
<Interruptus> כרגע יש לי כדורים קטנים שתופחים על תבנית עם נייר אפיה
<i-pink> ואז חוזרים..
<i-pink> תמונה!!!!
<Interruptus> זה יהפוך ללחמניות בורגר קטנות
<martha> הידור ליבה ולחם בית
<i-pink> בטוח אישתך שונאת אותך.
<martha> אפשר להוציא ספר על זה.
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> ואז מחממים תנור ל150
<Interruptus> חשוב שיהיה חם
<i-pink> 150 C?
<Interruptus> 25 דקות לפני הזמן
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> דוחפים את התבנית
<Interruptus> ולא פותחים את התנור בשום אופן
<Interruptus> 40 דקות על השעון
<Interruptus> תפתחי את התנור זה יהפוך להיות קובנה
<Interruptus> לא לחמניות
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחח קובנה....
<martha> עם כל השמן יש סיכוי טוב.
<Interruptus> מקילו קמח יוצא לי 25 לחמניות
<Interruptus> בגודל של מקדונלדס
<i-pink> על כל קילו קמח שמים כוס שמן?
<i-pink> או על כוס כמח כוס שמן?
<i-pink> קמח****
<Interruptus> קילו קמח כוס שמן
<i-pink> אההה
<martha> מה כדאי לגבות לפני הפרמוט?
<Interruptus> הממ דוקומנטים
<i-pink> אז זה לא כל כך הרבה שמן..
<Interruptus> זה הכי חשוב
<Interruptus> דוקומנטים ומוזיקה
<i-pink> לגבות כל מה שבעל ערך..
<martha> כן , אבל יש לי כמה תוכנות אנדמיות שאני מפחד לא למצוא אותם שוב.
<i-pink> פרופיל של FF
<i-pink> תיקיית בית..
<Interruptus> נכון
<martha> איך מגבים חבילות שאולי כבר נכחדו?
<i-pink> אם אפשר את כל הלינוקס..
<martha> לא את כל הלינוקס
<i-pink> ואז אפשר לעשות CHROOT.
<martha> הוא עושה לי הרבה צרות בתצורה הנוכחית שלו
<i-pink> יש לך 2TB..
<i-pink> כמה כבר ההתקנה שם..
<martha> אני לא רוצה שה10.10 ירכוש הרגלים רעים
<Interruptus> עדיף לך לגבות רק חומר אישי
<i-pink> 30G..
<Interruptus> ופרופילים
<i-pink> למרות שאם יש שם תוכנות שמותקנות מחבילות עלומות..
<i-pink> בלי ההתקנה זה לא יהיה שווה הרבה...
<Interruptus> dpkg -l |grep something
<Interruptus> אז צריך למצוא אותן
<Interruptus> הו
<Interruptus> לגבות חבילות
<Interruptus> ואז ליבא
<Interruptus> זה אפשרי עם dpkg
<i-pink> מה זה הטריק הזה..
<Interruptus> תני לי למצוא
<i-pink> אני לא מכירה..
<Interruptus> יעני את יכולה לגבות את רשימת החבילות שלך
<Interruptus> ומאוחר יותר במחשב אחר
<martha> איך עושים?
<Interruptus> לייבא את הרשימה ולעשות התקנה להכל
<i-pink> אבל יש מצב שזה מה שחירבש..
<martha> אה, נכון. mount man המנוול
<martha> איזה דיכאון
<martha> אין לי אפשרות ליצור דיסק חי
<Interruptus> http://silent-consultant.blogspot.com/2010/01/ubuntu-clone-installation.html
<martha> הוא לא מזהה את הכונן.
<Interruptus> אולי
<Interruptus> אפשר לסנן רק את הפקג'ים הספציפיים
<i-pink> Interruptus, micro fiber storage ב87$
<i-pink> זה שווה?
<Interruptus> לא מתמצא במחירים
<i-pink> אני מחפשת מפרט של HDD FIBER
<Interruptus> זה נדיר לאללה
<Interruptus> הרדיסקים עם חיבור פייבר
<i-pink> מעניין אותי כמה הם יותר מהירים מSATA3
<Interruptus> אני זוכר שהתעסקתי בזמנו עם חיבור של סטורג' יוניט פייבר
<i-pink> כי היום הSATA3 שלי הוא 6GBPS
<Interruptus> פשיי יש לך סאטה 3
<i-pink> מה כזה פשיי..
<i-pink> HDD ב90$..
<Interruptus> נו אצלך הכל אמריקה
<i-pink> חחח
<Interruptus> ציודים הכי חדשים ויפים
<Interruptus> חיבורים  מבריקים
<Interruptus> נוצצים
<i-pink> הגזמת..
<Interruptus> לאלא
<i-pink> SATA3 יותר מהיר מFIBER
<i-pink> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822135018
<Interruptus> בטח
<i-pink> ועולה 1/13 בערך..
<i-pink> $1,799.99
<i-pink> הזוי!!!
<Interruptus> פשיי 15K
<Interruptus> הוא בטח עושה רעש של ממטוס
<i-pink> זה HDD 2.5 עם צלעות של כבש
<Interruptus> איזה יופי של דבר
<Interruptus> יום אחד יהיה לי כמה גרושים
<Interruptus> ואקנה סטורג' יפה עם תחנת עבודה SGI
<i-pink> זה מה שאני עובדת עליו עכשיו
<i-pink> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
<Interruptus> זה יפה בלאק קוויאר זה מדליק
<i-pink> והוא זול!
<i-pink> 89$ ועם הפרומו CODE זה 79$
<i-pink> שמרוויחים בדולרים זה מרגיש כמו 100 שקל..
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> פיצה ברחוב עולה 5$..
<i-pink> אני לא מבינה למה הישראלים לא מחזירים את המפתחות לבריטים ואומרים ניכשלנו.
<Interruptus> תשמעי זה עולם אחר
<Interruptus> זה מה שאני טוען
<Interruptus> חבל שגירשו את הבריטים
<Interruptus> היינו עכשיו חלק מהUK
<Interruptus> שזה אחלה
<i-pink> נכון..
<Interruptus> החברה שלי בריטית
<i-pink> אני מקנא בך..
<Interruptus> הייתי איתה אצל המשפחה שלה באנגליה
<Interruptus> רבאק עולם אחר
<i-pink> אני חולה על האנגלים.
<Interruptus> ארוחה שלמה במסעדה הודית בליברפול
<Interruptus> 44p
<i-pink> אני שותה תה עם בקוויט!
<i-pink> זה כפול 7..
<trew_> האנגלים לא יותר קרים מקרח?
<Interruptus> יעני מגש עם ערימה של אורז קארי עוף\דג לחם נאן \ ירקות
<Interruptus> p = penny
<Interruptus> יעני כמו אגורות שלהם
<i-pink> אההה
<i-pink> חשבתי פאונד..
<Interruptus> פאונד בכ"מ זה 5.70
<i-pink> ארוחה בדולר וחצי..
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> יש את זה גם כאן בכמה מקומות..
<i-pink> קצת מלוח.. אבל מזין..
<Interruptus> קילו של צ'דר
<i-pink> הכי כייף זה פרצל חם ומתוק שיורד שלג
<Interruptus> עולה פאונד וחצי
<i-pink> יותר זול מכאן.
<Interruptus> יעני 9 שקל בערך
<Interruptus> רק מה יקר שם
<Interruptus> כל המזון בריאות
<Interruptus> יעני ירקות
<Interruptus> דגנים מיוחדים
<Interruptus> קרקרי בריאות
<Interruptus> כל מני סוגים של בראנפלקס
<i-pink> כאן יש קטעים מצחיקים של מבצעים ממש מוזרים.
<Interruptus> מה שזול זה כל הדברים המשמינים והטובים
<Interruptus> בשרים וגבינות
<i-pink> לפני כמה ימים עשו מבצע על דבש חמוד בצורה של דובי.
<i-pink> המחיר הרגיל שלו הוא 5.30$
<Interruptus> http://www.sgi.com/products/workgroup/octaneIII/index.html
<Interruptus> ^אני רוצה כזה
<i-pink> והם מכרו אותו ב2.50$
<i-pink> אז קניתי 6 ועשיתי מהם מגדל.
<i-pink> פירמידה כזו..
<Interruptus> חח חזק
<i-pink> מה זה המפלצת הזו?
<i-pink> זה מייבש לוחות אם?
<i-pink> זה טוסטר שמשתמש בחום של המעבדים?
<i-pink> אהההההההההה
<i-pink> הבנתי!
<i-pink> זה אופה לחם!
<i-pink> Interruptus, אני רוצה כזה
<Interruptus> זה מחשב
<Interruptus> עם 10 לוחות אם
<Interruptus> שבכל אחד
<i-pink> 2 מעבדים..
<Interruptus> יש 2 מעבדי קוואד XEON
<i-pink> כמה עולה?
<Interruptus> יעני 8 ליבות כפול 10 = 80 ליבות
<Interruptus> הוא מגיע עם 256 גיגה זיכרון ראמ
<Interruptus> ויחידת סטורג' סקזי חיצונית
<i-pink> יפה.. סוף סוף יהיה אפשר להריץ פייר פוקס כמו שצריך
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> חיצוני!?@
<Interruptus> כן זה מין ארגז כזה עם הרדיסקים
<i-pink> זה בגודל של ארון נעליים..
<Interruptus> ואיוורור וכח נפרד
<i-pink> עוד ארגז ליידו...
<i-pink> תכלס... אישתך תתן לך להכניס את זה הביתה?
<i-pink> ניתן להרחיב כד 120 מעבדים..
<i-pink> איזה בעסה.
<i-pink> רק 960 ליבות..
<Interruptus> זה פסיכי
<Interruptus> אני רוצה כזה
<i-pink> אני גם
<i-pink> אבל אין מחיר.
<Interruptus> נראה לי מחיר זה משהו גמיש
<Interruptus> או פרסונלי
<Interruptus> כמו כשקונים רכב
<i-pink> http://redworlf.wordpress.com/
<Interruptus> אתה מציע הוא מציע
<i-pink> השאלה אם זה נחשב מחשב על או לא..
<i-pink> אם כן זה בעיה לקנות..
<Interruptus> זה נחשב ל workgroup super computer
<i-pink> השאלה אם משתמש ביתי יכול לקנות את זה.
<i-pink> כי מחשבי על לא מוכרים לכל אחד...
<Interruptus> מוכרים למה לא
<i-pink> כי לא רוצים שזה יגיע לאיגוני טירור..
<i-pink> איך מחברים 2 לוחות אם?
<Interruptus> זה עובד הכל במקביל
<Interruptus> כנראה יש שם חיבורי ברידג' כאלה
<i-pink> תכלס אם אני קונה עוד לוח זהה עם מפרט זהה
<i-pink> יש לי סיכוי לחבר אותם?
<Interruptus> נראה לי שמה שהם מוכרים
<Interruptus> זה משהו ספציפי
<Interruptus> לא בכל דבר אפשר לעשות
<Interruptus> כמו teaming
<Interruptus> של כרטיסי רשת
<i-pink> סתם מסקרן אותי..
<i-pink> כי הלוח אם שלי עלה גרושים..
<i-pink> אז לא אכפט לי להשתעשע עם זה..
<i-pink> מקסימום ילכו כמה דולרים..
<Interruptus> זה נראה לי בלאגן רציני
<Interruptus> ודורש ציוד יחודי
<i-pink> זה לא ברמה של לחבר את הבאס שלהם?
<i-pink> אני לא מוצאת על זה חומרץץ
<i-pink> וזה מוזר..
<Interruptus> תראי בכל לוח
<Interruptus> יש מעבד
<Interruptus> יש ביוס
<Interruptus> יש GPU
<Interruptus> יש באס שלו
<Interruptus> יש מעבד מתמטי
<Interruptus> יש בקרים
<Interruptus> נראה לי צריך סכמה מיוחדת לזה
<i-pink> אז מה הבעיה.. שיהיה לוח אם אחד שינהל את שאר הלוחות..
<Interruptus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beowulf_%28computing%29
<i-pink> מדליק ביותר!
<i-pink> החיבור הוא מבוסס רשת..
<i-pink> אולי יש מצב לדמות את זה בוירטואליזציה..
<Interruptus> זה נקרא בייוולף קלאסטר
<i-pink> גם ככה השרת הזה עם 27 מכונות..
<Interruptus> זה לא קרוב למה שסיליקון גרפיקס מציעים
<i-pink> ברור..
<i-pink> כי זה על הרשת..
<i-pink> Interruptus,
<i-pink> יש מצב שהצחשב שSGI מציעים הוא מפלצת
<i-pink> In 2007, Sun's Sparc Enterprice M9000 with a base price of $511,385, produced 1.03 Tflops of measured performance, making its PPR more than $496/Gflop. (The base price is for the 32 cpu model, the benchmark was run using a 64 cpu model, which is presumably more expensive.)
<Interruptus> פשיי
<Interruptus> פסיכוטי לגמרי
<i-pink> מה פסיכוטי...
<i-pink> יתכן שהסיליקון גרפיק לא רחוק בהרבה.
<klfdsggfddf> ?????????????
<someone235> http://www.atzuma.co.il/isurherem
<duzi> שלום
<duzi> ?יש מישהו
<klfdsggfddf> ?
<Ddorda> klfdsggfddf: ?
<klfdsggfddf> דור
<Ddorda> ?
<klfdsggfddf>  איפה אפשר ללמוד ווינדוס באינטרנט
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מה קורה?
<Shualdon> שום דבר חדש
<Shualdon> איתך?
<Ddorda> עובש
<Ddorda> עובד
<Ddorda> :)
<Shualdon> במה?
<Reapu> היי
<Reapu> מישהו פה?
<Shualdon> כן
<Reapu> יש לי בעיה עם האובונטו העכבר נתקע לי הרבה ומפסיק לתפקד
<Shualdon> איזה עכבר? איזו גירסת אובונטו?
<Reapu> ואם הוא מתפקד זה רק על החלון הנוכחי
<Reapu> זה לא היה קודם
<Reapu> זה משהו חדש
<Shualdon> התקנת משהו?
<Shualdon> עידכנת את אובונטו?
<Reapu> לא
<Shualdon> עכבר USB?
<Reapu> הוא גם סתם נתק לפעמים
<Reapu> הוא נתקע לי בדפים מסוימים
<Reapu> עכבר Usb
<Reapu> wireless
<Shualdon> בדקת שהסוללה טעונה?
<Reapu> נגיד עכשיו הוא עובד רק על החלונות הפתוחים
<Ddorda> Reapu: הם נוטים להיות בעייתיים. תבדוק אם הבעיה חוזרת גם עם עכבר חוטי
<Reapu> העכבר לא עובד על הפאנל העליון
<Reapu> ולא על הדסקטופ
<Shualdon> לי יש עכבר אלחוטי והוא לא עושה י בעיות
<Reapu> על כל יתר החלונות הפתוחים הוא עובד
<Shualdon> זה קורה ישר כשאתה עובר עליהם?
<Reapu> הוא זז
<Reapu> אבל הוא לא לוחץ
<Reapu> קליקים לא עובדים
<Reapu> זה מעצבן
<Reapu> מה יכול לגרום לקליקים לא לעבוד?
<Shualdon> ניסית ריסט?
<Reapu> או לעבוד חלקית
<Ddorda> Reapu: Alt+F2 > killall gnome-panel
<Shualdon> אני יודע שלא חייבים בלינוקס אבל יש סיכוי שמשהו נתקע
<Reapu> כמה פעמים Shualdon
<Ddorda> Reapu: הבעיה חוזרת כל פעם עם ההפעלה של המחשב?
<Reapu> הבעיה חוזרת
<Reapu> אוקיה
<Reapu> הרצתי את הפקודה ההיא
<Reapu> עדיין לא מגיב
<Ddorda> Reapu: זה סגר לך את הפאנל ופתח מחדש?
<Reapu> כן
<Reapu> יש דרך למחוק את הפנאלים ולשחזר את הפאנלים המקוריים
<Reapu> שהמערכת הגיעה מותקנת איתם
<Ddorda> Reapu: alt+F2 > nautilus
<Reapu> יש צמב ששיחקתי עם זה
<Reapu> מזה Ddorda
<Reapu> פתח לי תיקיה
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> Reapu: התיקייה עובדת?
<Ddorda> מבחינת עכבר וכאלה
<Reapu> לא
<Reapu> ...
<Reapu> בלתי לחיץ
<Reapu> כרגע מה שאני יכול לעשות עם העכבר מוגבל ללהעביר בין חלונות
<Reapu> וגם משום מה ה ctrl tab לא מתפקד
<Reapu> אהה
<Reapu> alt tab
<Reapu> להעביר בין החלונות
<Reapu> מעצבן לאללה
<Reapu> גם באקסצ'ט לדוגמא שום דבר לא לחיץ
<Reapu> וגם העכבר לא מגיב ל hover על לינקים
<Reapu> יש מצב שזה הכל התחיל כששיחקתי עם הפנאל העליון
<Reapu> ובטעות מחקתי אותו
<Reapu> אני אשמח לשחזר אותו כי חסרות לי עכשיו הרבה אופציות בפאנל העליון החדש שיצרתי
<Reapu> אבל אני לא בטוח שזה מקור הבעיות עם העכבר
<Reapu> Ddorda, ה killall gnome-panel
<Reapu> מחזיר לי את העכבר לתפקד אבל אחרי כמה קליקים הוא שוב משתתק
<Reapu> ומגביל את הפעולה שלו להעברה בין חלונות
<Ddorda> Reapu: משהו קורס שם, אני לא בטוח מה
<Ddorda> הייתי עוזר לך יותר אבל אני ממש עמוס
<Ddorda> בכל אופן תסתכל בלוגים
<Reapu> :(
<Reapu> תודה בכל אופן
<Ddorda> מצטער, אני פשוט באמצע העבודה
<Reapu> פעם אחרת אז
<Ddorda> Reapu: איך אתה עם אנגלית?
<Ddorda> Reapu: ?
<i-pink> היי
<Ddorda> i-pink: היי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא שכחתי אותך, אני פשוט עדיין עסוק מאו
<Ddorda> ד
<Ddorda> אני אשתחרר ביום ראשון אז אני אוכל לסדר לך את זה
<i-pink> Ddorda, מה קורה?
<Ddorda> עסוק
<Ddorda> :)
<i-pink> במה?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda זה קצת עצוב שהנוכחות שלי בלבד חופרת לך :P
<Gargamel64> Ddorda זה לא משנה, טפל בזה כשתתפנה. אני לא לוחץ
<Gargamel64> מה נשמע מעבר לזה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הכל מצוין
<Ddorda> יש לי עבודה אז אני מרוצה
<Gargamel64> טוב לשמוע
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אחרי כמה שבועות שיוניטי לא עבד לי, הצלחתי לסדר אותו! :D
<Ddorda> Shualdon: על 11.04?
<Shualdon> כן
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ואתה?
<Shualdon> במכונה וירטואלית
<Gargamel64> Ddorda גם, תודה :)
<Reapu> חזרתי
<Reapu> העכבר שלי עדיין מפגר
<Reapu> בכלל כל המערכת די מקרטעת
<Reapu> זה היה נחמד כל הניסוי הזה עם הלינוקס אבל לא נראה לי שהמערכת יחסים הזאת תמשך זמן רב
<Reapu> יש איזשהי אופציה לריקוברי?
<Reapu> כמו שבווינדוס אפשר לעשות רול אפ לתאריך היסטורי?
<Reapu> checkpoint כזה
<Ddorda> Reapu: בטח, זה נקרא גיבוי :)
<Ddorda> גם בווינדוז הרולאפ הזה שאתה מדבר עליו נקרא גיבוי
<Ddorda> Reapu: ומה עוד מקרטע חוץ מהעכבר?
<Ddorda> Reapu: בקשר לעכבר, איך אתה באנגלית?
<i-pink> יש לי דאלה בנוגע לוירטואל בוקס.
<i-pink> האם אני יכולה להרים 4 מכונות ולדמות את זה
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuD805OeukI
<H3r0> i-pink - בתנאי לדעתי שיש לך 4 כלי השמע שונים וכן 4 כרטי קול שונים
<i-pink> מה!@:
<Reapu> טוב יש דרך להחזיר את האובונטו אחו או לא
<Reapu> אחורה
<trew_> Ddorda: מה נשמע?
<trew_> יש סיבה שאני לא מצליח להכנס לאתר?
<Reapu> טוב
<trew_> איפה יש ניהול בכלל?
<Ddorda> trew_: איזה אתר?
<trew_> האתר
<trew_> הקובץ
<i-pink> מישהו יודע?
<Ddorda> Reapu: אתה לא עונה לי לשאלות ואז אומר שהמערכת דפוקה
<Ddorda> איך אתה מצפה שמישהו יוכל לעזור לך?
<i-pink> יש DEB נורמלי לFF4?
<Oi3pRNnX> מה עם PPA
<Ddorda> !g ppa mozilla firefox
<Hoborg> PPA for Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team : “Ubuntu Mozilla Daily ... - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ archive/ppa
<i-pink> זה של 4?
<Gargamel64> קראתי שעד סוף השנה יוציאו firefox 7
<Gargamel64> רק לי הריצה הזאת עם המספרים נראת קצת מיותרת?
<i-pink> נכון
<H3r0> Gargamel64 - זה כי הכרום עקף אותם
<H3r0> לכן הם צריכים להשיב מלחמה
<Gargamel64> H3r0 אני יודע
<Gargamel64> זה מטופש אבל
<H3r0> אולי
<H3r0> אבל זה יכניס אותם למרץ
<Gargamel64> וכרום נראה לי מוציאים גרסה חדשה על כל שינוי קטן. יש סיכוי שהם יגיעו לגרסה 751 עד סוף השנה
<Gargamel64> זה מזכיר את נטסקייפ, שדילגו על גרסה 5
<Gargamel64> (אם אני לא טועה)
<H3r0> חחח
<H3r0> יש מצב
<H3r0> לא יודע אבל אני לא אוהב את כרום
<Interruptus> כרומיום
<Interruptus> מעולה
<Gargamel64> כנ"ל. מינימליסטי מדי
<Interruptus> מהיר מאוד
<Interruptus> חזק מאוד
<Gargamel64> מה זה חזק?
<Gargamel64> הרחבות? משאבים שהוא תופס?
<Gargamel64> ומה באמת ההבדל בינו לבין כרום הרגיל (לא ניסיתי אף אחד מהם), מעניין אותי
<H3r0> שמע ההבדל שאני ראיתי
<H3r0> שלכל טאב (=לשונית) יש פרוסס משלו
<H3r0> זה אחד
<Interruptus> הוא בקושי תופס משאבים
<Interruptus> עם זאת
<Interruptus> הוא מאוד סולידי
<Interruptus> מאוד עמיד
<Interruptus> גם בפני דפים עם שיגעונות
<Interruptus> פיירפוקס היה נופל מהם
<Interruptus> גם 4
<Interruptus> אני עובד עם 3 דפדפנים במקביל
<Interruptus> אופרה פיירפוקס וכרומיום
<Interruptus> מה שלא עובד טוב בזה עובר לבא
<Gargamel64>  זה נשמע חיובי שמפרידים טאבים לפרוססים נפרדים
<Gargamel64> לפעמים הפלאש תוקע את הדפדפן וכל הטאבים קורסים בגלל זה
<Interruptus> יודע מה יכול להיות חיובי באפר נפרד לכל טאב
<i-pink> יש לי לאנצרר בפאנל שמריץ את זה
<i-pink> killall plugin-container
<Ddorda> שטויות במיץ
<Ddorda> ההבדל בין כרום לכרומיום הוא הפוך
<Ddorda> כרום לוקח פחות משאבים
<Interruptus> אצלי הפוך
<Ddorda> וואלה
<Ddorda> בדקתי על כמה מחשבים ותמיד זה היה ככה
<Interruptus> גם בדביאן סטייבל גם בארצ'
<Ddorda> וגם ראיתי על איזו כתבה בפלאנט
<Interruptus> גם בסוזה
<Ddorda> וואלה
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<Ddorda> ההבדל העיקרי הוא שכרומיום קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> בתכל'ס? להשיג את הקוד מקור זה לא כזה פשוט, לעבור על כל הקוד מקור גם לא כזה פשוט
<Interruptus> לי לא כ"כ משנה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda זה ברור
<Ddorda> וכל פעם מוצאים שם רוגלות
<Gargamel64> שאלתי על הבדלים נוספים
<Interruptus> כן פתוח לא פתוח
<Ddorda> ההבדל הוא שכרומיום מועדכן יותר
<Ddorda> כל כמה גרסאות של כרומיום = כרום
<Ddorda> אז אם אתה דובק בנייטלי בילדס הסופר יציבים של כרומיום, יש לך את כל הפיצ'רים שלכרום יהיה עוד חודשיים
<Ddorda> בזמנו השתמשתי בכרומיום, היו לי תוספים אולי 3 חודשים לפני שזה נכנס לכרום
<Ddorda> היה ממש מצחיק כשיצא הכרום עם התוספים, היה הרבה רעש
<Ddorda> ואני הרגשתי שהעולם בדיליי
<Ddorda> :D
<Gargamel64> יש גרסת ווינדוס לכרומיום?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> כי אם כן, אז מוזר קצת שאנשים מעדיפים אותו
<Ddorda> את מה? את כרום?
<Gargamel64> למרות שהשם של גוגל בטח תורם לעניין
<Gargamel64> כן
<Ddorda> הם לא מעדיפים את כרום
<Gargamel64> אם כרומיום טוב יותר, הגיוני שיעדיפו אותו
<Ddorda> הם לא יודעים שכרומיום קיים
<Gargamel64> יש ויש
<Gargamel64> יש כאלה שחושבים שהאינטרנט זה ה-e הכחולה
<Gargamel64> אני לא מדבר עליהם
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לווינדוזאים אין מודעות לכרומיום בכלל, כי הם לא היו צריכים לחפש תחלופות שעובדות על לינוקס
<Ddorda> לפני שכרום עבד על לינוקס
<Shualdon> קנינו לאמא שלי נטבוק ליומולדת שלה לפני שבועיים והצלחתי להעביר אותה לכרום! והיא ממש טכנופובית :)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda האמת שיש בזה משהו. אני רק לפני כמה ימים הבנתי שאלה שתי תוכנות ולא תוכנה אחת עם שני שמות
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ההבדלים כ"כ מזעריים שבאמת אפשר לקרוא לזה תכנה אחת
<Gargamel64> אני גם חשבתי שאנשים יעדיפו את כרום כי גוגל דוחפתאת זה
<Gargamel64> ולא צריך לחפש משהו אחר
<Ddorda> אני מניח
<Interruptus> לי אין העדפה ספציפית
<Interruptus> אצלי תמיד 3 דפדפנים דולקים
<Gargamel64> במקביל?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> זה לינוקס
<Interruptus> זה אפשרי
<Gargamel64> חחח
<Gargamel64> אני ידע שזה אפשרי :)
<Interruptus> זה לא ווינדוס שהיית מקבל חלון לבן ישר
<Shualdon> מעניין אותי מה מידת ההתערבות של גוגל בכרומיום עצמה
<Gargamel64> התכוונתי שזה קצת מוזר, ושרוב האנשים מעדיפים משהו אחד, ולא עובדים עם כמה במקביל
<Gargamel64> לי לקח כמה חודשים עד שהתייצבתי על נגן מוזיקה אחד
<Gargamel64> נראה לי פחות נוח להשתמש ב-3 במקביל..
<Interruptus> אני משתמש בנגן אחד
<Interruptus> בקלמנטינה
<Interruptus> רק בגלל שלא תמיד מה שנראה טוב בפיירפוקס יראה טוב בכרומיום או באופרה
<Interruptus> אני עובד עם שלושתם
<Gargamel64> לא הבנתי מה זה נראה טוב? ה-HTML?
<Interruptus> הדפים
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> Shualdon זה דפדפן שגוגל יצרה
<Gargamel64> הם סגרו את הקוד וקראו לזה כרום
<Shualdon> כרומיום?
<Shualdon> אני יודע.....................
<Gargamel64> אז זאת מידת ההתערבות שלהם לא?
<Shualdon> שאלתי מה מידת ההתערבות בפיתוח של כרומיום
<Shualdon> אם הם תורמים לכרומיום
<Shualdon> הם תורמים לכרומיום ואז לוקחים ממנו את הפיצ'רים הטובים שעברו דיבאג
<Ddorda> אני ג עובד לעתים קרובות עם שניים
<Ddorda> אגב, כרומיום *תמיד* תוקע לי את המחשב עם מעל 20 לשוניות
<Ddorda> אולי זה בגלל שגם פיירפוקס פתוח
<Ddorda> עכשיו נגיד אני גם עובד עם שני דפדפנים, פיירפוקס ופיירפוקס4
<Ddorda> Shualdon: הם מפתחים את כרומיום
<Ddorda> תחת רישיון BSD
<Shualdon> שזה אומר...?
<Ddorda> שמותר לסגור את הקוד
<Shualdon> הא
<Ddorda> מה שזה מקנה להם, זה שאם מישהו חיצוני תורם לזה הם יכולים לשאוב את זה לכרום בלי לבקש רשות
<Ddorda> תורם לקוד
<Shualdon> מה שחשבתי
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-18
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> יש כאן מישהו?
<H3r0> מסתבר
<i-pink> איזה תוכנה מאפשרת X מרוחק?
<H3r0> X מרוחק?
<i-pink> היתה פעם תוכנה עם לוגו אדום צהוב
<H3r0> לא מכיר
<Ddorda> i-pink: SSH?
<Ddorda> SSH -Y
<Ddorda> !g ssh -y
<Hoborg> Secure Shell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<H3r0> מחזיק ממי שמכיר:
<H3r0> http://code.google.com/p/sipvicious/
<Ddorda> מה קורה חבר'ה
<Shualdon> אני משתעשע קצת עם יוניטי
<Shualdon> לראות מה חדש
<Ddorda> נחמד
<Ddorda> אני עובד :)
<Ddorda> עדיין
<Shualdon> ....
<Shualdon> חנון
<Ddorda> Shualdon: סתום את הפה, אני עושה אתה מה שאתה עושה בחודש תוך יומיים
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> yea biatch
<Shualdon> ?!
<Shualdon> במה אתה עובד?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: בניית אתרים
<Shualdon> ...
<Ddorda> 2400₪ עד יום ראשון.
<Shualdon> ....
<trew_> Ddorda: nv bang?
<trew_> מה נשמע?
<trew_> למה אני לא מתליח להיכנס לניהול "הקובץ"
<trew_> מצליח*
<Ddorda> trew_: ?
<Ddorda> נשמע מוזר
<trew_> אין לי את הכניסה
<trew_> איפה ממוקם הכלים
<trew_> עוד משהו קטן Ddorda
<trew_> וזה הפונט של הכותרת
<trew_> זה נראה יותר כמו קובץ חידושי תורה מאשר קובץ ידיעות טכנולוגיות
<trew_> במיוחד שיש ליד זה אייקון של דפים ותיקיה
<trew_> Ddorda: הייתי מאוד שמח לעזור בעיצוב של האתר בצד הגרפי
<trew_> כרגע יש עוד מה להוסיף לו
<Ddorda> trew_: אתה יודע לעצב? אני דווקא אשמח
<trew_> (אולי רקע שחור יותר שתאים לחלק העליון?)
<trew_> אני לומד עיצוב
<trew_> הבעיה שאני עדיין שטודנט אז אין לי ניסיון גדול
<trew_> סטודנט*
<trew_> אבל כן אני אשמח
<Ddorda> trew_: אני אתפנה ביום ראשון כנראה ואז נוכל לשבת על זה, סבבה?
<trew_> בדיוק יום ראשון
<trew_> כי אני צריך להגיש פרוייקט
<trew_> בכל אופן שבת שלום לכולם
<trew_> אני זזתי שבת אז מי שרוצה לבקר בביתי מוזמן
<trew_> ;-)
 * NivStyle says HI
<NivStyle> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בבקשה, עם הבעיות באובונטו?
<NivStyle> אני פתחתי אשכול על זה, נתנו לי לכתוב פקודה בטרמינל... היא לא עובדת
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-19
<avihay> someone mind typeing avihay ?
<nady> יש מישהו
<i-pink> אני
<nady> אתה גם רואה תפרטים שלי
<i-pink> לא התאמצתי
<nady> בצט?\
<i-pink> nady,  לא
<nady> למה זה רושם גט וואי
<i-pink> אני לא מבינה
<nady> שלוחצים על המישתמש יש שני אפשרויות
<nady> מה עושים אחרי סיסמא
<nady> אובנטו לא עולה נותן לירשום כל מיני דברים
<zik> Hi, am I in the chat rook of ubuntu israel??
<zik> room*
<serfus> zik, yes you are
<zik> thanks.
<serfus> zik, are you looking for something/someone?
<Ddorda> היי
<Ddorda> serfus: ping
<serfus> הי דור
<Ddorda> serfus: מה קורה?
<serfus> אחלה, מה איתך?
<Ddorda> serfus: הכל טוב :)
<Ddorda> serfus: יש לך חדשות בשבילי? :P
<serfus> נופ :(
<Ddorda> =\
<Ddorda> liel: דבר עם דורון
<trew> vhh kfo nv bang?
<trew> שבוע טוב
<trew> לכוווווווולם
<trew> זהו מעכשיו עבודה
<trew> עד המנוחה הבאה
<i-pink> איזה?
<trew> איזה מה?
<i-pink> איזה עבודה?
<trew> אה כל דבר
<trew> החל מפרוייקט סיום פוטושופ
<trew> ןכלה בעבודה בבלנדר
<i-pink> אוקי..
<trew> עם רצת עיצוב אתר ועוד איזה עבודה פרטית בגרפיקה
<trew> קצת*
<H3r0> אם*
<H3r0> סתם :P
<i-pink> אוקי.
<H3r0> יאללה הלילה אני יושן ממש מוקדם
<Interruptus> רצח בבלנדר
<Interruptus> נשמע סאדיסטי
<trew> כן בהחלט
<martha> halo
<Interruptus> הולה מרתה
<martha> אני נתקלת בבעיה
<i-pink> איזה?
<martha> אותה אחת מיום חמישי.
<martha> למרות שאני כבר אחרי פירמוט
<martha> הDVD מסרב לגלות את צפוניו למשתמש הרגיל
<martha> ורק רות מסוגלת לפשפש לו בקרביים
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> אולי צריך להוסיף את המשתמש הרגיל לקבוצות
<martha> סימנתי V בכל הפריבילגיות
<Interruptus> הא
<martha> האם צריך לעשות ריבוט כדי שהשינויים יכנסו לתוקפן?
<Interruptus> לוגאאוט לוגין
<martha> תכף אשוב אם כן.
<martha> ביום חמישי המליצה ענברית על הפקודה הזו:
<martha> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<martha> איני יודעת מה טיבה
<martha> שבתי
<martha> אין שינוי
<Interruptus> שניה בודק בגוגלה
<Interruptus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Interruptus> הגעתי לשם
<Interruptus> את אומרת שרק בתור רוט
<Interruptus> את יכולה לגעת בדיוידי
<martha> כן. אל תבקש ממני לעשות שם touch
<martha> כי זה ריד אונלי בד
<martha> "כ
<martha> בד"כ
<Interruptus> יאפ בלי טאצ'ים
<martha> רק כאשר מדובר בDVD לצפייה. בDVD שגרתי עם מדיה נורמאלית, הוא לא עושה בעיות.
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> יעני רק בדיוידי לצפיה
<martha> נכון
<Interruptus> סידי סאונד רגיל
<Interruptus> עובד?
<Interruptus> יעני דיסק שירים
<martha> אני חושבת שכן.
<martha> אין עליי אחד. אבל דיסק עם כל מיני מסמכים כן עולה
<Interruptus> http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-play-dvd-movies-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Interruptus> קראתי את זה בדיוק
<martha> אני יכולה לנגן סרטים
<martha> זותומרת , VLC מצליחה
<martha> אני פשוט לא יכולה לעשות טיול בקרבי הדיסק עם נאוטילוס
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> האאא
<Interruptus> תני להריץ עוד בדיקה
<martha> רוצה לראות אוטפוטים של הטרמינל?
<Interruptus> תזכירי לי איזה אובונטו את
<Interruptus> בכיף
<martha> כרגע לדאבוני - הכי חדש.
<martha> 10.10.1
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> זוועה
<martha> במה אתה משתמש, אם יורשה לי?
<Interruptus> סוזה 11.4
<Interruptus> רדהאט 5.3
<Interruptus> ודביאן 6
<Interruptus> כאילו כל אחד על מחשב אחר
<H3r0> כמו בשיר מתנגן הסרט אילם בזולה חולםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםם
<Interruptus> אני פשוט מעדיף הפצות RPM
<Interruptus> בגלל הקשיחות של מנהל החבילות
<Interruptus> למרות שלדעתי הוא פחות נוח
<Interruptus> מסתבר שלנאוטילוס יש שק של באגים
<Interruptus> הוא מנהל קבצים באגי לחלוטין
<Interruptus> לא מובן לי הזילזול הזה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: כן, נאוטילוס אחד המעצבנים
<Ddorda> יש לו הרבה תכונות אבל הוא זוועה
<martha> מה האלטרנטיבות?
<Interruptus> thunar
<Ddorda> martha: לא חסר
<Ddorda> אני משתמש כבד, משתמש ב־ROX Filer
<Ddorda> גמיש ברמות מטורפות ובעיקר קל מאוד מבחינת משאבים
<Interruptus> הוא יודע לעבוד עם gamin
<Interruptus> ?
<Interruptus> או רק FAM
<martha> וכל שאר התוכנות גם יודעות להתממשק מולו?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אין לי מושג על מה אתה מדבר
<Interruptus> למה ממה שאני זוכר הוא היה נטיב ל FAM
<Ddorda> martha: מה זאת אומרת?
<martha> אני צריך לעשות browse and upload מכל מיני דפדפנים למיניהם
<martha> והם משתמשים בנאוטילוס
<Ddorda> הממ, האמת שאני לא יודע, כי יש לי נאוטילוס מותקן גם, וזה לא מפריע לי
<Interruptus> פשוט מגדירים באפליקציות מועדפות
<Interruptus> מה שצריך
<martha> אני רק רוצה למצוא דרך להגיע לכונן הDVD הסרבן הזה
<martha> בלי רות.
<martha> והדבר פעל עד לפני ההתעסקות, שלפני הפרמוט.
<H3r0> מי זו רות?
<martha> רות היא משתמש העל
<H3r0> אה root
<H3r0> אני רגיל ל"רוט"
<martha> רוט הוא לא שם עברי תקני
<Ddorda> האמת שבאמת צריך לכתוב "רוט" ולא "רות"
<Ddorda> ת = th בתרגום
<Ddorda> לרוב בכל אופן
<Ddorda> martha: רות המואביה, איך כותבים באנגלית?
<Ddorda> או מארק שטלוורת
<Oi3pRNnX> את לא יכולה לגשת לקבצים בתוך ה-DVD מתוך נאוטילוס?
<martha> זה נכון
<Oi3pRNnX> פששש מעניין! את פותחת את האייקון של הדיסק מתוך שולחן העבודה ו... קורה מה?
<Ddorda> למרות המלצת האקדמיה ללשון העברית, כמעט תמיד t או tt מתורגמים ל־ט', ולעומתם th מתורגמת ל־ת'
<martha> אין אייקון של דיסק בשולחן עבודה
<martha> ככה בכל פעם שמכניסים DVD לצפייה לכונן
<martha> הוא ממאן לרכב עליו
<martha> למרות שרות רואה אותו כשמפעילים את נאוטילוס בתור רות
<Ddorda> martha: יש לך הרשאות mount?
<Ddorda> martha: מערכת > ניהול > משתמשים וקבוצות
<Ddorda> בהגדרות של המשתמש שלך, צריך לבדוק אם יש לך הרשאות לטעינת DVD
<martha> אמממ.. איך זה אמור להיראות?
<martha> יש לי על הכל V
<martha> ב-יוזר פריבלג'ס
<martha> Ddorda: .
<Ddorda> martha: במשתמש שלך?
<martha> Ddorda: כן. במשתמש שלי
<Ddorda> הממ, נשמע מאוד מוזר
<martha> יש דרך אולי להפוך
<Ddorda> כלומר.
<martha> את המשתמש שלי לרות?
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> לא, אבל יש אפשרות להיכנס לנאוטילוס כרוט
<martha> כן, זה לא עוזר הרבה לדפדפנים
<Oi3pRNnX> תפתחי טרמינל
<Oi3pRNnX> מה הפלט של הפקודה:
<Oi3pRNnX> ls -l /sys/block/sr0
<martha> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-02-20 00:55 /sys/block/sr0 -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sr0
<Interruptus> הו הוא שייך לרוט
<Oi3pRNnX> תנסי את זה:
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo chmod 777 /media/sr0
<martha> chmod: cannot access `/media/sr0': No such file or directory
<martha> אין בעיות גישה כשמדובר בDVD רגיל. רק בכזה שהוא לצפיה
<Interruptus> dev/sr0
<Oi3pRNnX> אהה פאק! העיינים שלי נעצמות /dev/sr0 במקום
<Interruptus> למה media.sr0
<Interruptus> ./
<Interruptus> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sr0
<Interruptus> אם תקרא את זה בפאתוס זה יכול להשמע כמו כישוף
<H3r0> לא משתמשים כאן בchmod =/
<martha> איפה זה כאן?
<Interruptus> למה עדיף chown
<Interruptus> או צ'ון
<Interruptus> אני אוהב צ'ון
<Interruptus> זה פקודה של סינים
<H3r0> לא אוהב לשחק עם זה
<martha> עדיין לא עובד
<H3r0> זה חרא לגעת בchmod =/
<H3r0> זה רק גורם נזק
<Interruptus> כיף
<H3r0> זה רק גורם נזק
<Oi3pRNnX> כמה כונני DVD יש לך במחשב?
<martha> רק אחד.
<martha> 1!
<Oi3pRNnX> ls -l /dev/scd* /dev/dvd* /media/cdrom*
<martha> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-02-20 00:24 /dev/dvd -> sr0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-02-20 00:24 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-02-20 00:24 /dev/scd0 -> sr0
<Oi3pRNnX> ומה הפלט של הפקודה groups?
<martha> רק ככה?
<martha> סתם?
<martha> groups?
<Oi3pRNnX> כן
<martha> administmashu adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse netdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<martha> נראה שיש הכל
<Oi3pRNnX> מסתבר
<martha> איפה ד"ר האוס כשצריך אותו
<Oi3pRNnX> בחופשה בהודו
<martha> :(
<Oi3pRNnX> מתאים לו לא
<Oi3pRNnX> ממתי בערך הבעיה קיימת
<martha> מאז פירמטתי
<martha> זו התקנה חדשה דנדשה של 10.10
<martha> בת פחות מ3 ימים
<Oi3pRNnX> אהה אז אם נהרוס עכשיו זה לא ישנה הרבה נכון
<martha> עדיף שלא
<martha> איזו פקודה בבאש סוקרת את כל ההתקנים המחוברים והשמישים כרגע?
<Oi3pRNnX> mount
<martha> dev/sr0 on /media/DVD_VOLUME type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,umask=0077)
<martha> אז למה הוא כזה נבזה?
<martha> הוא יודע שהוא שם
<Interruptus> זה נראה לי ברדק אצל נאוטילוס
<Interruptus> הוא המניאק החולרע נראה לי
<martha> גם הטרמינל לא כזה תמים
<martha> אני לא יכול לעשות ls לתיקיות שנמצאות בדיסק
<martha> הוא לא נותן לי פרמישנז.
<Oi3pRNnX> אההה טוב אולי אם תוסיפי שורה ב-fstab אהה...
<Interruptus> cat /etc/fstab
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo mkdir /media/dvd
<Interruptus> בואי נראה
<martha> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 # / was on /dev/sda2 dur
<Interruptus> הו שיט
<Interruptus> הבוט השתיק אותה
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo mkdir /media/dvd
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Oi3pRNnX> בסוף הקובץ תוסיפי ת'שורה הזו ותשמרי:
<Oi3pRNnX> /dev/sr0 /media/dvd udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<Oi3pRNnX> ואז תריצי את הפקודה sudo mount -a
<martha> אבל אין לו בעיה למצוא את הDVD
<Oi3pRNnX> אם יש שגיאות תשימי פה, אם אין תכניסי ותוציאי את הדיסק
<martha> אני לא מבינה את הקונספט של להוסיף שורה לfstab כאשר הוא באופן טבעי כן קורא את הדיסק
<Oi3pRNnX> אין לו בעייה למצוא אותו בשביל root
<martha> באיזה עורך להשתמש כדי לשנות את הקובץ?
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<martha> אה , אופס
<martha> כן. תודה
<martha> אוקי.
<martha> זה אמור להיכנס לתוקף מיד?
<martha> או רק אחרי ריבוט?
<Oi3pRNnX> תעקבי אחריי הפקודות שרשמתי
<martha> mount: mount point /media/dvd does not exist
<Oi3pRNnX> יצרת את התיקיה הזו?
<martha> זה הארור שהוא הביא לי ברגע שסיימתי לשמור את פסטאב
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo mkdir /media/dvd
<Oi3pRNnX> רשמת את הפקודה הזו לפניי שערכת ת'קובץ?
<martha> לא.
<martha> אני ארשום אותה עכשיו
<martha> היא ריקה
<martha> גם אחרי mount -a
<Oi3pRNnX> תוציאי ותכניסי את הדיסק
<martha> ...
<martha> לא
<martha> עדיין ריקה
<martha> למרות שעכשיו.. לצד התיקיה הופיעה גם תיקייה בשם DVD_VOLUME
<martha> ובה מעט אינפורמציה מהDVD שבפנים
<martha> עדיין לא מה שאני מחפשת
<martha> בעצם, היא מופיעה גם כאשר הDVD מחוץ לכונן.
<Oi3pRNnX> ארררר....
<Oi3pRNnX> מה הפקודה:
<Oi3pRNnX> רגע
<martha> איזו פקודה רגע?
<Oi3pRNnX> תיצרי תיקיה פשוטה בתיקיית הבית שלך תקראי לה cdrom
<Oi3pRNnX> אח"כ תרשמי ת'פקודה:
<Oi3pRNnX> mount /dev/sr0 ~/cdrom
<martha> אוקיי
<martha> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<martha> נא. לא רואים כלום
<martha> רק קובץ מצו'קמק קטן בשם VIDEO_TS
<martha> רות יכולה לראות גם תיקיות תתי תיקיות וקבצי VOB
<martha> טוב, ליל מנוחה. אני נכנעתי להערב
<martha> אולי מחר ארהיב עוז לנסות שנית
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-20
<rubenset> shalom
<i-pink> אוווווווווווווף
<Ddorda> יו איך בא לי לסיים את העבודה כבר...
<H3r0> גם לי
<H3r0> =/
<Reapu> hi
<Reapu> יש פה מישהו?
<Reapu> כהשתקנתי את אובונטו הכנסתי לו סיסמא ועכשיו הוא מבקש ממני סיסמא על כל פעולה כמעט
<Reapu> זה ממש מטריד
<Reapu> איך אני מבטל את זה לחלוטין?
<Reapu> מעדיף שלא תהיה סיסמא בכלל בשום שלב
<Ddorda> Reapu: מה זאת אומרת על כל פעולה כמעט?
<Ddorda> יש כמות מאוד מצומצמת של פעולות שעליה הוא מבקש ססמה
<Ddorda> כמו למשל התקנת תכנות
<Reapu> כן
<Reapu> וכל פעם שהוא עובר לשומר מסך
<Reapu> בקיצור איך אני מבטל את זה
<Ddorda> אה.. שומר מסך זה שטויות, אין שום בעיה לבטל את הססמה בשומר מסך
<Reapu> לא רק התקנת תוכנות גם הסרה
<Ddorda> כן, כל פעולה שמשפיעה על המערכת
<Reapu> כל פעולה
<Ddorda> חוץ מהשומר מסך, השומר מסך זה סתם
<Reapu> זה מעצבן
<Reapu> אני משנה את התאריך
<Reapu> הוא רוצה סיסמא
<Reapu> חלאס
<Ddorda> Reapu: מעצבן מעצבן, זה נקרא "בטיחות" וזה משהו שמשתמשים לא רגילים אליו מהמערכות הדפוקות מהן הם הגיעו
<Ddorda> Reapu: אתה משנה את התאריך כ"כ הרבה שזה מעצבן אותך?
<Reapu> וגם אם אני מתחבר אל המחשב שלי מהרשת המקומית הוא רוצה סיסמא
<Reapu> ואת זה אני חייב לבטלח
<Reapu> דבר ראשון השומר מסך
<Reapu> איך ?
<Ddorda> זאת פעולה ספציפית. על פעולות ספציפיות אין בעיה לבטל אם אתה בטוח שזה בטוח
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> Reapu: אין לי מערכת סטנדרטית אז זה קצת קשה לי להגיע לזה. שנייה
<Reapu> אפשר סקרין שוט?
<Reapu> לראות איך הדסקטופ שלך נראה
<Ddorda> Reapu: אין לי בעיה אבל אין יותר מדי מה לראות
<Ddorda> היא לא מעוצבת מדהים, עיצבתי אותה להיות חסכונית מאוד
<Ddorda> Reapu: מערכת > העדפות > שומר מסך
<Reapu> אני שם
<Reapu> ..
<Reapu> אני באנגלית ד"א
<Ddorda> אה, מצוין
<Ddorda> Click 'mode', and select 'disable screen saver'.
<Reapu> אין לי mode
<Ddorda> אין לך בשום מקום diable screen saver?
<Reapu> יש לי
<Ddorda> אז זה זה
<Reapu> activate screensave r when computer is idle
<Reapu> אוקי
<Reapu> אבל אני רוצה שומר מסך
<Reapu> אני רק לא רוצה סיסמא
<Ddorda> הממ, אמורה להיות שם אופציה לבטל רק את הססמה, לא?
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אסתכל
<Reapu> לשלוח לך צילום של החלון שיש לי?
<Ddorda> לא, לא, שנייה
<Reapu> יש לי ש
<Reapu> lock screen when screensave is activate
<Ddorda> כן, זה זה
<Reapu> זה זה?
<Ddorda> תוריד את הסימון
<Reapu> אוקי
<Reapu> שמתי את זה על דקה
<Reapu> בוא נראה
<Ddorda> יאללה
<Reapu> אחלה
<Reapu> :)
<Reapu> תודה
<Reapu> יש לי עוד שאלה
<Reapu> אתה משתמש ב TOR?
<Ddorda> Reapu: TOR?
<Reapu> לא מכיר?
<Reapu> torproject.org
<Reapu> אתה כל הזמן מתחבר דרך מחשבים אחרים וככה לא יודעים את האי פי שלך ואי אפשר לאסוף עליך אינפורמציה
<Reapu> זה טוב
<Reapu> השתמשתי בזה עוד מחלונות
<Reapu> קצת התקשתי בהתנקה בלינוקס אבל
<Reapu> התקנתי אותו אבל הוא לא מגיב משום מה
<Reapu> דרך הsoftware center
<Reapu> אני אנסה להתקין אותו בעצמי
<Ddorda> אה.. אני לא עושה את זה דרך tor
<Reapu> אז דרך
<Ddorda> Reapu: ssh
<Ddorda> אני יוצר חיבור דרך שרת VPS
<Ddorda> חיבור מוצפן
<Reapu> קנית אותו?
<Ddorda> לא, אבל אני אקנה לי אחד משלי בימים הקרובים
<Reapu> אבל זה תמיד אותו שרת ב TOR זה ממקור אחר כל דקה
<Reapu> לא משנה
<Reapu> אני מסתבך עם ההתקנה של התור חבל על הזמן
<Ddorda> !g TOR connection with ubuntu
<Hoborg> [all variants] Tor/Privoxy newbie - Proxy refusing connections ... - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144892
<Reapu> chttps://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<Reapu> עשיתי את זה
<Reapu> מעצבן מאוד
<Reapu> אני מריץ את התוסף לפיירפוקס
<Reapu> ועושה טסט והוא עושה לי Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?
<Ddorda> Reapu: ומה התשובה לשאלה שלו?
<Ddorda> הגדרת את Polipo כמו שצריך?
<Reapu> נראה לי
<Reapu> השתמשתי בקונפיג שהם נתנו
<i-pink> איך אני גורמת למנעול להופיע בדף לוגין?
<Ddorda> i-pink: ?
<Ddorda> Reapu: לא השתמשתי בזה אפעם אז אין לי מושג
<Ddorda> אני מציע לך להריץ חיפוש על השאלה
<Ddorda> !g Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly ubuntu
<Hoborg> Torbutton :: Reviews :: Add-ons for Firefox - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/torbutton/reviews/
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Ddorda> kosherpup: וברכה
<Ddorda> kosherpup: מה קורה?
<kosherpup> סבבה מה מצב
<Ddorda> kosherpup: הכל טוב, עובד
<moshe742> Ddorda, מה קורה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: פיצוץ, אתה יודע :)
<kosherpup> סבבה
<moshe742> דיברתי היום עם אריאל, הוא אמר שהוא שלח לך מיילים ולא ענית לו אז רציתי לראות אם הכל בסדר:)
<kosherpup> התחלתי עכשיו קורס בדיקת תוכנה
<moshe742> kosherpup, בהצלחה:)
<kosherpup> תודה:)
<kosherpup> אם לא היה מתחיל עכשיו הקורס כנראה הייתי מצטרף לעמותה
<Ddorda> kosherpup: אתה אומר לי?
<kosherpup> אבל מה לעשות
<kosherpup> כן
<moshe742> איזה עמותה?
<Ddorda> התכוונתי moshe742*
<moshe742> Ddorda, כן
<kosherpup> המקור
<moshe742> אתה עדיין יכול להצטרף, אם זה ענין כלכלי אז תוכל לחכות לאוגוסט פינגווין
<kosherpup> זה לא ענין כלכלי זה התנדבות
<moshe742> מה אתה יודע לעשות?
<Ddorda> moshe742: איזה אריאל? לא קיבלתי שום מייל שלו
<kosherpup> הייתי עוזר עם הפצות
<Ddorda> kosherpup: אם זה לא עניין כלכלי אז אתה יכול להיצטרף ולא לקחת חלק פעיל
<Ddorda> אלא רק להצביע לדברים הרציניים כמו פרס המקור וכאלה
<moshe742> Ddorda, הבחור המבוגר שהיה באובונטו על הדשא האחרון שלא רצה שנפרסם תמונות שלו
<moshe742> לא יודע איך להסביר לך מי זה כי הוא גם לא היה פעיל במיוחד בפורום
<kosherpup> אין לי ענין להצטרף שאני עסוק
<moshe742> אגב, אני חבר בועדת הביקורת של המקור עכשיו:)
<kosherpup> יפה לך:P
<Ddorda> moshe742: שלח לי מייל? אתה בטוח?
<kosherpup> :)***
<Ddorda> moshe742: מזל טוב
<Ddorda> :)
<kosherpup> יש לי שאלה
<moshe742> Ddorda, זה מה שהוא אומר, אני אשאל אותו בימים הקרובים לוודא איך הוא עשה את זה וכו/
<moshe742> תודה
<moshe742> kosherpup, תשאל את השאלה, אתה לא צריך להגיד שאתה רוצה לשאול:)
<kosherpup> חח תודה
<kosherpup> מישהו ממכם ניסה מנדריבה?
<moshe742> אני לא ממש ניסיתי, אבל שמעתי שהיא ממש טובה ועם ממשק ניהול מעולה (לפחות הגרסה שבתשלום) אבל הגרסה בתשלום זה ענין של מאגרים שאתה יכול להוסיף גם לגרסה הרגילה...
<Ddorda> moshe742: מה פתאום
<moshe742> ?
<Ddorda> קודם כל, אני מניח שההבדל העיקרי בין הגרסה בתשלום לחינמית זה התמיכה מהחברה
<Ddorda> דבר שני
<kosherpup> בא לי להתקין אותה על אחד מהמחשבים שלי
<kosherpup> בmandriva one יש עידכונים?
<Ddorda> אם באמת יש "מאגרים בתשלום", מאגרים עובדים עם מפתחות לוידוא אמינות
<kosherpup> האתר של מנדריבה כל כך לא מובן
<Ddorda> זאת אומרת, שכדי להשתמש במאגר צריך להיות אימות בינך לבין השרת
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני לא סגור על זה, אבל אוכל לשאול את שלומי פיש ביום ד' הקרוב, יש מפגש של חובבי הפרל והוא מגיע לשם  (עד כמה שאני יודע הוא משתמש במנדריבה)
<kosherpup> יש למנדריבה עדכונים שוטפים כמו לאובונטו?
<Ddorda> kosherpup: בעיקרון כן
<Ddorda> שוטפים כן, כמו של אובונטו? לא בדיוק
<kosherpup> כלומר?
<Ddorda> kosherpup: המאגרים שלהם קטנים יותר ומתעדכנים פחות
<Ddorda> בעיקר בגלל שיש להם פחות כסף
<kosherpup> אה אוקי
<Interruptus> מנדריבה תמיד היתה הפצה בעייתית
<Interruptus> כל עידכון תתפלל שלא יקרה משהו רע
<Interruptus> וכו
<kosherpup> ואיזה מנדריבה כדאי לי להוריד?
<Interruptus> פתאום משהו נשבר פתאום יש איזה באג שמישהו לא טרח לסגור
<kosherpup> בא לי לנסות משהו חדש בכל המחשבים שלי יש אובונטו
<Interruptus> קח לעצמך איזה סוזה
<Interruptus> או סיינטיפיק לינוקס
<kosherpup> אבל אין לו עדכונים שוטפים
<Ddorda> או דביאן
<Ddorda> kosherpup: אם להיות מעודכן זה מה שמעניין אותך, לך על ג'נטו או ארץ'
<kosherpup> ארץ נעים להתקנה?
<Ddorda> kosherpup: למזוכיסטים זה נעים מאוד
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> ארצ' זו הפצה שדורשת מישמוש ומיזמוז קבוע
<moshe742> Ddorda, זה לא כזה גרוע, החיסרון העיקרי זה ממשק שורת פקודה, לא יותר
<Interruptus> לשחק עם ה rc
<Ddorda> moshe742: ...? ארץ'?
<Interruptus> ועניינים
<kosherpup> כן אני אוהב חיים קלים
<Ddorda> moshe742: מה פתאום, שטויות במיץ
<moshe742> זה מה שהבנתי מאסף שהוא משתמש בארץ'
<Interruptus> יש לי על 2 הסלרונים ארצ'בנג = ארצ' עם אופןבוקס
<Interruptus> שמע זה מהיר
<Ddorda> אסף משתמש בארץ' כבר שנים, אז בשבילו זה שטויות, הוא אפילו לא שם לב שהוא עושה את זה
<Interruptus> וחזק
<Interruptus> אבל אם אתה לא מתסק בזה שוטף
<Interruptus> אתה תאכל קש וחצץ
<kosherpup> אני באמת הולך להתקין עכשיו על סלרון
<kosherpup> אבל עם 2 גיגה
<Interruptus> תנסה משהו מגזרת הרדהאט
<Ddorda> פדורה
<kosherpup> פדורה מדעדכנת שוטף?
<Interruptus> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=06527
<Ddorda> כן
<Interruptus> פדורה קצת באגית לפעמים
<Interruptus> קצת
<Interruptus> לא הרבה
<kosherpup> מה אתם אומרים יותר טוב מנדריבה או פדורה?
<Interruptus> סיינטיפיק לינוקס זה רדהאט אנטרפרייז עם לוגואים אחרים
<Interruptus> אל תתקרב למנדריבה ,
<kosherpup> עד כדי כך?
<Ddorda> kosherpup: התשובה היא פדורה
<Ddorda> חד וחלק
<Ddorda> היתרון בפדורה זה שגם יש לה משתמשים בארץ, אולי תעזור לקהילה הישראלית להתפתח :)
<Ddorda> אני מת לראות קהילת פדורה
<Interruptus> יאפ
<kosherpup> סבבה נראה לי אני אלך על KDE הפעם לשם שינוי
<Ddorda> שתהיה לאובונטו קצת תחרות למען השם
<Ddorda> או למען דברים אחרים
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<Ddorda> :D
<Interruptus> שפשוט תהיה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: punt.
<kosherpup> אובונטו זו מערכת חזקה
<Reapu> http://pastebin.com/DqGiSkxP
<Reapu> Ddorda,  זה מחק לי אותם מהסטרטפ?
<Ddorda> הדבר היפה לדעתי באובונטו, היא שיש לה הגדרות בררת מחדל מעולות יחסית להפצות אחרות
<Interruptus> אצלי בבית יש 2 סוזה 2 ארצ' 2 דביאן 1 סנטאוס
<Ddorda> וזה נכון גם לגבי השרתים של אובונטו
<Interruptus> הממ כל הפצה אני מעביר קוסטומיזציה רצינית
<Interruptus> לא משנה מי יצר אותה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אבל אתה משתמש "פרו"
<Ddorda> אז אצלך זה באמת לא משנה איזו הפצה, אתה כבר ילד גדול
<kosherpup> הבעיה היחידה עם כל לינוקס זה פונטים פתוחים
<Ddorda> גם אצלי אובונטו לא נראית כמו אובונטו בכלל, זה היה יכול להיות באותה מידה דביאן
<Ddorda> kosherpup: כלומר?
<Interruptus> אתה מדבר על ms core fonts?
<Interruptus> יש לזה חבילות מוכנות
<kosherpup> תמיד צריך להתקין אריאל
<Interruptus> רק תאשר רישיון שאתה מוכן לגנוב ממיקרוסופט
<kosherpup> חחחחחחח
<Ddorda> kosherpup: לא נכון, יש פונטים מעולים
<Ddorda> גם לעברית
<Interruptus> קולמוס משהו משהו
<Ddorda> אני אפילו אוהב אותם יותר מאריאל
<Interruptus> אני משתמש בסאנס כל הזמן
<Ddorda> נחניאלי למשל
<Interruptus> נעים לעין
<Reapu> Ddorda,  אתה יכול להציץ שניה?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: +1
<kosherpup> אני מסכים שהפונטים של לינוקס מצוינים רק שהם נראים שונה בדפדפן
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת?
<kosherpup> השורות והכל מתבלבלות
<Ddorda> אני לא בטוח שיש לפונטים אפשרות להגדרה מיוחדת לדפדפן
<Interruptus> יש מושג שנקרא
<Ddorda> Reapu: שנייה
<Interruptus> xft fonts
<Interruptus> אתה צריך לעשות use xft fonts = 1
<Interruptus> וזה ישתמש רק בפונטים שקיימים בפונט סרבר שלך
<kosherpup> הדפדפן מחפש את הפונט שבו משתמש השרת
<Interruptus> ככה זה באופרה
<Interruptus> בפ"פ אין שום בעיה
<Ddorda> Reapu: כיבית אותו
<kosherpup> למעשה לי לא היה עם זה בעיה בכלל איזו אישה שאני מכיר לא אהבה את הפונטים ולא היה לה סבלנות להתקין את MS FONTS
<kosherpup> אז היא משתמשת בווינדוס 7
<Reapu> Ddorda, תודה
<Reapu> יש דרך לעשות קיצורים לפקודות
<Reapu> כי אין לי כוח לכתוב מחדש כל פעם
<Ddorda> Reapu: ברור
<Reapu> כל מני פקודות כשאני צריך
<Ddorda> Reapu: אתה רוצה כפתור כזה?
<i-pink> היי
<Reapu> כן
<Reapu> כפתור
<Reapu> או לחצן על הדסקטופ
<Ddorda> Reapu: חפש בגוגל ומצא לך איזה אייקון יפה ונחמד. רצוי בפורמט svg או png ברזולוציה גבוהה
<Reapu> אהה
<kosherpup> אני אפילו לא משכנע אותה להשתמש בלינוקס אני מחכה בסבלנות זה רק ענין של זמן שהרג'סטרי יקרוס והיא תחזור ללינוקס על ארבע:P
<Reapu> כפתור בפאנל אתה מתכוון, מגניב
<Ddorda> Reapu: כן
<Ddorda> Reapu: לווא דווקא
<Interruptus> הולה פינקי
<Reapu> אוקי
<Ddorda> זה יכול להיות בפאנל, על השולחן עבודה
<Ddorda> בתפריט
<Reapu> נשמע טוב
<Ddorda> איפה שבא לך
<Ddorda> מה אתה מעדיף?
<Reapu> פאנל זה טוב
<Reapu> לא משהו אחר
<Reapu> יש מצב שאני מריץ פקודה כשאני מריץ תוכנה מסוימת אוטומטית?
<moshe742> כפתור של מה?
<Reapu> של פקודה
<Reapu> מסוימת
<moshe742> שתלחץ על הכפתור וזה יריץ אותה?
<Reapu> כן
<Reapu> לא כפתור במקלדת
<Reapu> כפתור בפאנל
<Reapu> או בדסקטופ
<Interruptus> נו אתה עושה לאנצ'ר
<Interruptus> ועושה שם
<Reapu> ראיתי עכשיו
<Reapu> איך אני עושה שתי פקודות
<moshe742> השאלה אם לאנצ'ר יעשה את העבודה, יש אפשרות שזה יריץ את הישום בטרמינל אבל אני לא יודע אם זה יעבוד על פקודה שלא מריצה תכנה
<Interruptus> program ; program2 &
<kosherpup> יש פדורה שבא בברירת מחדל עם KDE?
<moshe742> אני חושב שכן
<moshe742> כנס לאתר שלהם, סביר שתוכל למצוא שם
<Interruptus> בהתקנה אתה בוחר הכל
<Ddorda> moshe742: אותו הדבר בדיוק בעיקרון
<kosherpup> אה כאילו יש בדיסק גם וגם?
<Reapu> תגידו
<moshe742> השאלה אם זה מחפש בתכנות או באופן כללי במערכת, אם זה רק בתכנות לא בטוח שזה יעבוד
<Reapu> יש מצב לראות סקרינשוטים של המסכים שלכם של אובונטו?
<Reapu> אני מת לראות איך אחרים נראים
<Ddorda> kosherpup: עד כמה שידוע לי כן
<Reapu> כי שלי נראה ממש סולידי
<kosherpup> תודה:)
<Ddorda> Reapu: שניהי אני אצלם לך
<Reapu> מגניב
<Reapu> אני רוצה טיפים
<Reapu> לעיצוב הדסקטופ
<Reapu> התעסקתי קצת עם ה themes
<Reapu> זה נחמד
<Interruptus> אצלי זה סוזה, הולך גם?
<Reapu> שלח
<Reapu> חחח
<Reapu> למרות שלא נראה לי שיצא לי להשתמש בזה בחיים
<Reapu> תעלו את זה ל imageshack.us או משהו
<Ddorda> Reapu: השיטה היא לשמור על ראש פתוח
<moshe742> כן, גם אני רוצה לראות, אני אעלה את זה לאחר שאסדר קצת את השולחן עבודה שלי:)
<Ddorda> :)
<Reapu> אני אצלם את שלי
<Ddorda> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/pnq46y1n/Workspace1_001.png
<Reapu> מה זה
<Reapu> איזה קליינט זה
<Ddorda> Reapu: Xchat
<Reapu> שלח תמונה של הדסקטו
<Reapu> פ
<Reapu> לא של הקליינט IRC
<Interruptus> http://i51.tinypic.com/30vyovr.png
<Ddorda> Reapu: זה תמונת מסך של כל המסך שלי
<Ddorda> לא רק הקליינט IRC
<Ddorda> אתה רוצה לראות ממש את השולחן עבודה? המאחורה?
<Reapu> כן
<Reapu> Interruptus, יפה
<Reapu> נראה חלק
<Reapu> זה סוזה?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: נחמד, פשוט
<kosherpup> Interruptus איזה מנהל חלונות זה?
<Ddorda> Reapu: אמת
<Interruptus> גנום
<kosherpup> יפה
<Reapu> לי יש גם גנום
<Reapu> אני רוצה ממכם טיפים
<Reapu> לעיצוב
<Reapu> אני ממש נוב
<Interruptus> פשוט העפתי את הפאנלים והקטנתי הכל
<Interruptus> פונטים 7
<Interruptus> סמלים גודל 16
<Interruptus> הפאנל עצמו זה 20 פיקסל בלבד
<Reapu> http://i52.tinypic.com/28wf56t.png
<Reapu> שלי זה בלאגן
<Reapu> ממש בלאגן
<Reapu> תנו כמה טיפים פליז
<kosherpup> יש addon שעושה שיהיה אפשר לעשות את הפאנל של גנום כמו unity
<Reapu> אני אוהב יותר גם שכל הכלים למטה בצד ימין
<Reapu> כומ אצלך Interruptus
<Interruptus> תוריד אותו
<Interruptus> תבטל פאנל אחד
<Interruptus> אצלי המסך של הלפטופ הוא 14
<Interruptus> ו2 פאנלים תופסים המון מקום
<Ddorda> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/wktfifcv/Workspace2_001.png
<Ddorda> הנה
<Ddorda> קודם שלחתי את החלון כי תכל'ס זה פחות או יותר מה שיש לראות
<Reapu> חחחח
<Reapu> איזה מוזר זה
<Ddorda> הפאנל וזה שהורדתי את הכפתורים למעלה
<Reapu> שזה רשימה כזאת
<Ddorda> Reapu: אה, זה המנהל קבצים שלי
<Ddorda> כמו nautilus
<Ddorda> נקרא ROX-Filer
<Ddorda> מאוד מהיר, מאוד חזק
<Ddorda> אבל דורש קצת הגדרות
<Reapu> אין לך את כל הסרגל של applications places
<Reapu> system
<Reapu> ?
<moshe742> http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll251/wiggin_photos/Screenshot-4.png
<Ddorda> Reapu: לא
<Ddorda> Reapu: העזרה שנתתי לך זה מהזיכרון בעיקר
<Reapu> :D
<Reapu> moshe742, זה יפה
<Reapu> מה זה הסרגל התחתון<?
<moshe742> תודה
<Ddorda> Reapu: בזמנו היה לנו שירשור בפורום הישן של צילומי מסך
<H3r0> Good Night :)
<Ddorda> אולי עוד נשארו שם כמה, בטח הרוב כבר לא זמין
<moshe742> זה avant, אחד הדוקים של לינוקס
<Ddorda> H3r0: morning
<Reapu> avanat?
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני חולה מת
<Reapu> אני אחפש
<Ddorda> avant-window-navigator
<H3r0> ואני אמור לבטוח את wine ואין לי כוח
<moshe742> תחפש avant זה צריך להיות אחת התוצאות הראשונות
<Ddorda> אחד התפריטים המוצלחים, הוא הולך ונהיה טוב עם הזמן
<Reapu> אני אחפש
<Reapu> מתקין
<kosherpup> wine דורש אנטיוירוס?
<Reapu> :D
<Ddorda> H3r0: לבטוח?
<Ddorda> kosherpup: לא
<Reapu> איך אתה שולט בגודל של האיקונים והפונטים
<kosherpup> אה אוקי מזל:)
<H3r0> לבדשוק ***
<H3r0> לבדוק ******888
<moshe742> איפה?
<Ddorda> kosherpup: אבל מומלץ לגבות את תיקיית הבית
<Ddorda> הכי הרבה שהוא יכול לעשות זה לפגוע בה
<Reapu> איזה גודל פונט אתם עובדים
<i-pink> ?
<moshe742> אני עם 14
<Ddorda> Reapu: איפה?
<Reapu> איזה מסך moshe742
<Reapu> בתפריטים Ddorda
<moshe742> 22
<Ddorda> הממ, אני לא זוכר כבר
<H3r0> טוב לא משנה
<H3r0> ממלא אני חייב לעוף
<H3r0> אני מרגיש זוועה
<Ddorda> H3r0: לבריאות שיהיה לך
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<Reapu> התקנתי את האבנט הזה
<H3r0> תודה גיבגבור
<Reapu> איפה הוא הותקן
<H3r0> לילה דבש
<Ddorda> Reapu: במערכת
<i-pink> Ddorda,  הצלחתי ויברטו!
<Ddorda> אתה מתכוון איך מפעיילים אותו?
<Ddorda> i-pink: סחטיין!
<i-pink> כן
<Ddorda> i-pink: את לומדת עם מורה כבר?
<i-pink> מורה וירטואלית
<Ddorda> i-pink: טוב, עדיף על כלום
<Ddorda> :)
<moshe742> i-pink, מה את לומדת?
<i-pink> משהו יותר קשה מלינוקס
<moshe742> Reapu, יש את זה בתפריטים
<moshe742> i-pink, שהוא?
<Reapu> לא מוצא :(
<Interruptus> סולאריס?
<Ddorda> Reapu: אם אתה עובד עם אובונטו 10.10 הוא אמורה להגיד לך במקום שאתה מתקין איך מגיעים לזה בתפריט
<i-pink> כינור
<i-pink> סולאריס זה קל ביחס לכינור..
<Ddorda> i-pink: ווינדוז?
<moshe742> Reapu, אתה על עברית או אנגלית?
<Ddorda> :O
<Reapu> אנגלית
<moshe742> באובונטו?
<Reapu> כן :)
<Reapu> מצאתי :DD
<Reapu> חחח
<kosherpup> מישום מה הממשק העברי יותר נעים לי בעין
<kosherpup> אפילו שאני דובר אנגלית
<i-pink> אני שונאת עברית בתוכנות
<i-pink> זה מוקצה.
<moshe742> זה ענין של טעם, אני מעדיף את המערכת באנגלית למרות שאני דובר עברית...
<kosherpup> כן זה נראה שזה באמת ענין של טעם
<i-pink> הלכה לי האמה.
<Interruptus> סולאריס מערכת קשה ונוראית
<i-pink> היא לא בפיתוח...
<i-pink> אוקרל הרגו אותה..
<kosherpup> אורקל חברה טובה?
<i-pink> ככה..
<kosherpup> לפי מה שהבנתי בנתיים היא גורמת הרבה נזק לקוד הפתוח
<i-pink> כן
<kosherpup> טוב נקווה שרד הט יפתחו את KVM כמו שצריך
<i-pink> מה זה?
<kosherpup> מנגונן שעוזר בניהול ויצור מחשבים וירטואלים
<kosherpup> צמ
<kosherpup> מנגנון*
<i-pink> זה לא הקופסא שמחברת כמה מחשבים לאותו מסך ומקלדת?
<kosherpup> זה משהו אחר
<kosherpup> KVM זה kernel virtual machine
<i-pink> אההה
<kosherpup> האמת שבפונטנציאל זה דבר מגניב
<kosherpup> לדחוף דיסק התקנה למחשב והלינוקס מתקין לך את המערכת הפעלה
<i-pink> אני מקנא באנשים קירחים
<i-pink> לא כל כך הבנתי איך זה עובד..
<kosherpup> בתוך הקרנל מוכנס וירטואליזציה
<i-pink> כמו וירטואל בוקס?
<kosherpup> כן אבל עם יותר אינטגרציה מבחינת host
<i-pink> לי יש בעיה עם וירטואל בוקס
<kosherpup> למה?
<i-pink> חשבתי שפתרתי את זה..
<kosherpup> איזו בעיה?
<i-pink> אני רוצה לגבות מכונה ממש קלון של VDI
<i-pink> אבל תוך כדי שהיא עובדת
<i-pink> ואני לא מצליחה לעשות את זה
<kosherpup> לפי מה שהבנתי הקבצי VDI מאד לא גמישים
<i-pink> אני לא ממש צריכה גמישות..
<i-pink> פשוט שיעבוד וזהו.
<i-pink> ושאני אוכל לגבות אותו בלי לכבות את המכונה הוירטואלית
<Interruptus> חסר לזה את הגמישות הזאת
<Interruptus> גיבוי חם
<Interruptus> לא יהיה אמין
<Interruptus> ואם תסגרי ככה
<Interruptus> יש סיכוי שה VDI
<Interruptus> ידפק
<kosherpup> כן
<i-pink> על מה אתה ממליץ?
<kosherpup> kvm נותן את האפשרות הזו
<kosherpup> אבל זה לא יעזור לך[
<kosherpup> כי זה תוכנה שלימה ללמוד
<kosherpup> KVM מאפשר לשנות חומרה תוך כדי שימוש
<i-pink> יש בוירטואל בוקס אופציה של PAUSE.
<i-pink> האם היא שימושית לצורכי גיבוי?
<kosherpup> לא יודע
<Interruptus> לעע
<Interruptus> ממש לא
<Interruptus> ניסיתי פעם
<Interruptus> לא הלך טוב
<kosherpup> וירטואל בוקס 4 עובד מאד יפה
<kosherpup> מבחינת מהירות
<Reapu> איך אני מוסיף לפאנל צג שמראה אפליקציות פתוחות
<i-pink> יש כבר 4..
<i-pink> פיי
<Reapu> באייקונים קטנים כאלה
<kosherpup> באיזה מנהל חלונות?
<Reapu> גנום
<kosherpup> אני אתן לך קישור למשהו
<Reapu> טוב
<kosherpup> יש כמה השאלה מה תוהב
<Reapu> וגם איך אני מוסיף את הצג שמראה את החיבורי רשת
<kosherpup> לגבי השאלה הקודמת שלך
<kosherpup> https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ppa
<Reapu> אוקי
<kosherpup> לגבי השאלה הזו
<Reapu> מה זה הדוקבאר הזה
<Reapu> יש בפאנל הרגיל אופציה לזה
<Reapu> היה לי את זה וזה נמחק
<Reapu> איקונים קטנים שמיצגים כל תוכנה שפתוחה
<Reapu> וגם יש להם אנימציה קטנה
<kosherpup> אה אוקי
<Reapu> לדוגמא כשהאקסצ'ט מוקטן ומישהו קורא בשם שלי אז הוא מהבהב
<Reapu> איך משחזרים את זה?
<kosherpup> מה זאת אומרת נעלם?
<Ddorda> Reapu: לחיצה ימנית על הפאנל > הוספה
<Ddorda> בעצם באנגלית
<Ddorda> אז Add...
<asw3_> תפעיל מחדש את איכס צט
<Ddorda> ואז תחפש indicator או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> asw3_: אני חשוב שנעלמו לו כל הכפתורים האלה, לא רק של Xchat
<moshe742> אני חושב שאתה מדבר על notification area נכון?
<Ddorda> Reapu: אני צודק?
<Ddorda> בדיוק
<asw3_> אממ דור יש לי באג  אחר
<Ddorda> לא Indicator
<asw3_> אם אני הורג את metacity
<asw3_> ומחזיר
<asw3_> ה- xchat נעלם מהאינדיקטור
<moshe742> זה מה שאני אמרתי
<kosherpup> כן יש איזה באג בגנום
<asw3_> אבל האינדיקטור נמצא..
<kosherpup> לפעמים דברים נעלמים זמנית
<asw3_> לא זמנית
<asw3_> עד שתפעיל אותם שוב
<asw3_> killall
<kosherpup> לפעמים הapplet עצמו נעלם
<Reapu> Ddorda, זה הוסיף לי הרבה דברים
<Reapu> לא אינטרנט אבל
<Ddorda> Reapu: מה הוספת?
<Reapu> וגם לא הצג של אפליקציות ממוזערות
<Reapu> indicator הזה
<Reapu> את שניהם
<Ddorda> Reapu: אמרתי, טעיתי, זה notifications
<Ddorda> notification area
<Reapu> אחלה
<Reapu> גאון :D
<Reapu> באיזה עוד מהם אתה משתמש?
<Reapu> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> Reapu: לא משתמש באף אחד מהם
<Reapu> :D
<Ddorda> Reapu: אני בכלל לא משתמש בגנום
<Reapu> במה
<Ddorda> fluxbox
<Ddorda> !g fluxbox
<Hoborg> fluxbox.org - http://www.fluxbox.org/
<Re-apu> נכון יש את הכלי הזה בפאנל שאפשר להתחבר דרכו לכל ה IMs
<Re-apu> IRC , FACEBOOK, MSN, ICQ, jabber
<Re-apu> אז נסייתי להתחבר אבל אני לא מבין איך אני שולט בתוכנה
<Re-apu> נגיד התחברתי ל IRC אבל איך אני רואה ערוצים ושיחות
<Re-apu> או הספתי את הפרופיל בפייסבוק אבל איך אני רואה את האנשים בצ'ט?
<Re-apu> ??
<i-pink> היי
<Re-apu> הלו?
<reapu> hi
<Ddorda> reapu: אתה עושה "שיחה חדשה"
<Reapu^> מה זה שיחה חדשה
<Ddorda> !g join irc channel empathy
<Hoborg> Empathy/FAQ - GNOME Live! - http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ
<asw3_> אמפטי לא מגלה כל כך אמפטיה
<Reapu^> תם משתמשים בזה?
<asw3_> תם לא משתמש בזה
<asw3_> הוא תם
<Reapu^> אתה?
<asw3_> עבר זמנו
<asw3_> אתה צריך רק ל- ir
<asw3_> irc
<asw3_> ?
<Reapu^> לא
<Reapu^> גם לפייסבוק
<asw3_> אני משתמש רק ב- irc
<Ddorda> Reapu^: Buddies > Join a chat
<Reapu^> איפה באדי
<Reapu^> באדיס
<Reapu^> לא נפתח לי שום חלון
<Ddorda> Reapu^: אוקיי
<Ddorda> כנס לחלון הראשי של אמפתי
<Ddorda> מה יש לך בתפריט?
<Reapu^> available
<Reapu^> away
<Reapu^> busy
<Reapu^> invisible
<Reapu^> offline
<Reapu^> Chat accounts..
<Reapu^> broadcast accounts
<Reapu^> ubuntu one
<Reapu^> about me
<Reapu^> זהו
<Ddorda> chat accounts
<Reapu^> נו
<Ddorda> אמור לפתוח לך את החלון הראשי של אמפתי
<Ddorda> זה פתח?
<Reapu^> אני מחובר לפרינוד לדוגמא
<Reapu^> אני לא רואה כלום
<Ddorda> נפתח לך החלון או לא?
<Reapu^> איזה חלון
<Reapu^> נפתח לי חלון מסוים כן
<Reapu^> messaging and voip accounts
<Ddorda> יש שם help?
<Reapu^> פתחתי שם חשבון
<Ddorda> יש שם תפריט help > about?
<Reapu^> כן
<Reapu^> אמור להפתח ה
<Reapu^> Contact List window
<Reapu^> ולא נפתח שום דבר כזה
<Ddorda> :x יו איך אני שונא את אמפתי
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> תעשה Alt+F2
<Ddorda> ותכתוב empathy
<Ddorda> נפתח לך איזה חלון?
<Reapu^> כן
<Reapu^> עכשיו נפתח
<Reapu^> אבל זה לא שיטה
<Reapu^> צריך להפתח לבד כשאני מתחבר
<Ddorda> Reapu^: ברור שלא
<Ddorda> Reapu^: רגע, תסתכל בתפריט שהסתכלת בהתחלה
<Ddorda> עם ה־Online וכל זה
<Reapu^> נו
<Ddorda> אתה רואה משהו חדש שם?
<Reapu^> לא
<Reapu^> למטה ב notification הזה שהוספת לי התווסף האייקון של הcotnact list
<Ddorda> אוף נו
<Reapu^> אבל רק אחרי שהרצתי אותו ידנית
<Ddorda> Reapu^: כי בעיקרון הוא נמצא בתפריט שדיברנו עליו
<Ddorda> אבל אני לא זוכר איך הם קוראים לו שם
<Ddorda> בכל אופן אני עובד עכשיו, אז קצת קשה לי לעזור מכל הכיוונים :)
<Reapu^> הוספתי באופן זמני לינק
<Reapu^> לאמפתי
<Reapu^> אבל זה לא יפה
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-14
<earl22> היי
<asw3> היי היי
<ginai> שלום
<ginai> שלום משה
<Guest68942> אפשר לשאול בעברית?
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> מישהו פה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-15
<kof> היי חבר'ה
<kof> מה שלומכם?
<kof> אני זקוק לעזרה קטנה
<kof> גיגלתי המון לגבי הבעיה שלי אך לא הצלחתי לפתור את הבעיה. מישהו יכול לסייע לי?
<trew100> kof: ?
<kof> היי
<kof> תוכל לסייע לי ?
<trew100> אולי
<kof> אתה מצליח לקרוא את  שאני כותב ?
<trew100> מה הבעיה?
<trew100> כן
<kof> סבבה. תודה
<kof> אז ככה
<kof> התקנתי היום 11.10 64 ביט. הכול טוב ויפה מלבד 2 בעיות. הראשונה: יוטיוב לא עובד. גיגלתי קצת בנושא לא הצלחתי להבין מה הבעיה. הבעייה השנייה: יש את מד שינוי בהירות המסך בהגדרות. הוא לא מגיב לשינוי. גם לחצני השינוי שיש לי על המחשב לא מגיבים. אין לי מושג מדו×
<trew100> לא עכשיו אני לא רואה מה אתה כותב
<trew100> תשנה לקידוד UTF 8
<kof> shit..how can i change it ?
<kof> u cant read at all ?!
<trew100> אנ יודע מכיר ת הבעיה הזאת
<trew100> עם איזה תוכנה אתה משתמש?
<trew100> את*
<trew100> באנגלית אין בעיה לקרוא
<kof> ok..i didnt make any changes at all. clean install..64bit..firefox & youtube not working
<kof> any idea why ?
<trew100> יש לך פלאש מותקן?
<kof> yes. in the installtion progres i choose to install that codecs. now i see that i have adobe flash. the last ver
<kof> Not installed or added anything
<kof> I chose everything by the installation procedure
<trew100> תתקין
<kof> What to install?
<trew100> פלאש
<trew100> קודקים
<trew100> כל מה שהוא מציע
<kof> I see that I have flash installed
<trew100> אה אוקי
<kof> On initial installation I chose to install everything.
<trew100> אממ
<trew100> לא יודע מה להגיד לך
<trew100> אני די 0 בלינוקס :-)
<kof> haha ok
<kof> me 2
<trew100> grawcho: פה?
<kof> but u know what i think? maybe the adobe flash ver is 32 bit & my os is 64. maybe thats the reason youtube not working
<kof> thats my opinion
<kof> btw why u cant read if i write in heb ?!
<trew100> עם איזה תוכנה אתה משתמש?
<trew100> רק תגדיר שם שהקידוד יהיה לערוץ UTF8
<kof> im writing from the website
<kof> http://ubuntu-il.org/chat
<trew100> אממ לא יודע איך מגדירים שם קידוד
<trew100> תוכל להוריד תוכנה לניהול מסרים מידיים בניהם יש גם IRC
<kof> ok thanks
<trew100> יהיה לך הרבה יותר נח להתכתב משם
<trew100> יש לך את פידג'ן
<trew100> הוא מעולה
<trew100> http://www.pidgin.im/
<trew100> pauy ,jpa t, vao ak v,ufbv cnbvk vjchku,
<trew100> פשוט תחפש את שם התוכנה במנהל החבילות
<kof> ok mate i will do that
<kof> 10x
<trew100> :-)
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-16
<trew100> מישהו זוכר איך קוראים להפצה של משחקי ילדים בלינוקס?
<trew100> אני מדבר על ההפצה שגיירו אותה מטעם קרית גת
<trew100> מצאתי
<trew100> תודה על ההקשבה
<trew100> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=48606&highlight=%E5%E9%E8%E0%EC%E9
<Nighthawk``> מה נסגר עם הערוץ מת
<Nighthawk``> מה קורה..
<yuvilio> Nighthawk``: לפי דעתך הערוץ מת?
<yuvilio> או אתה שואל מה קורה עם כולם עוזבים את הערוץ? נראה לי שהוא נסגר אוטומת
<serfus> אהלן כולם
<yuvilio> serfus: אהלן
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-17
<itay> hey
<itay> מי כאן
<trew100> איזה כיף
<trew100> שוחרר בלנדר 26.2
<trew100> ויש חידושים מלבלבים :-))))
<trew100> http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-262/
<trew100> מה שכן יש לו מסך פתיחה חזק אששששששש
<trew100> שיווו אני מתלהב כמו ילד חח
<LenMe> אהלן אנשים
<LenMe> מישהו?
<Avihay> hi
<LenMe> Only enlgish?
<LenMe> אני הולך להתקין אובנטו
<LenMe> המערכת עצמה, לוקח זמן להבין?
<Avihay> no, not only english
<LenMe> אז למה אתה מדבר באנגלי
<LenMe> ת
<Avihay> well, I han't played with gnome3 or unity, so I can't tell
<Avihay> I don't like switching languges, and mixing hebrew and english
<LenMe> אני חדש בעניין הזה אין לי מושג מה אמרת כרגע
<Avihay> well, Explorer.exe, gnome3 and unity are desktop environments
<Avihay> they are the software that provides you the desktop icons start menues and stuff like that
<LenMe> מה זה גודל ההתקנה?
<LenMe> הורדתי את ההתקנה של ווידנאוס
<Avihay> well, you can get ubuntu on a 710MB cd, it needs about 4GB on the HDD minimum
<LenMe> אוקיי אני מפעיל מחדש, תאחל לי בהצלחה
<Avihay> good luck
<LenME> Yo, Im Having some problems
<LenME> Can anyone tell me how to change the languge in the keyboard?
<LenME> plz plz plz
<Avihay> LenME: hi
<LenME> yo
<LenME> I just installed Ubuntu, Its awsome.
<LenME> Except the basic face, I dont know how the change the languge im writing :/
<Avihay> what environment are you useing? unity or gnome3/gnomeshell?
<LenME> Unity.
<LenME> Are you using gnomshell?
<Avihay> no, I'm useing kubuntu / KDE
<Avihay> sec, I'm googleing it for you
<LenME> Thanks man :)
<Avihay> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-change-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu.html
<LenME> Let me read it and ill comeback.
<LenME> Ty.
<Avihay> I wanted to suggest first trying to work from the live-cd to see if ubuntu works for you
<LenME> lol yea i got it but now how to switch it?
<LenME> ALT+SHIFT isnt workin g.
<Avihay> also an article compareing GnomeShell, Gnome unity and KDE: http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/what-s-the-best-linux-desktop-environment--1045280?artc_pg=1
<Avihay> LenME: it's in the article, they show you how to set the layout switching key
<LenME> OKay man ty.
<LenME> Its working.
<LenME> בלה
<LenME> Ill check the system out now.
<a> 2
<Guest24220> 2
<Guest24220> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-18
<Yogster> hi
<nady> t,
<nady> את פה
<nady> יש מישהו
<hello> שלום אני לא יכולה לחבר למחשב את הפלאפון
<hello> מה לעשות?
<nady> שבוע טוב
<nady> מה השעה?
<theitay> מישהו כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-11
<avi> אני ינסה כבר מחר
<avi> ערב טוב אני זקוק לעזרה
<avi> משה אתה שם
<avi> מישהו שם
<avi> ?
<avi> ..
<avi> משה
<avihay> avi, just ask, and if anyone knows, they'll answer
<avi> התקנתי אתמול backtrack r3
<avi> אתמול קיבלתי שגיאה ל
<avi> apt-get install software-store but it not work  (E: couldn't find package softwawe-store)
<avi> היום זה התקין  הוא איתר את זה עכשיו מה עוד אני צריך להוסיף למערכת ?
<avi> שאני רושם airmon-ng
<avi> הוא לא מרראה שם חיבורי wifi
<avi> שום *
<avihay> and they appear in ifconfig?
<avihay> or it
<avi> שם זה מראה משהו ארוך אבי
<avi> אני מנסה לפעול לפי מדריך הזה אבל איפשר כי אין רשימה ולא יודע איך אני ממשיך
<avi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9nEX-m1_3c
<avi> דרך הפקודה ifconfig
<avi> לא יודע איך ממשיך משם
<avi> מה אתה מציע לעשות
<avi> אני מתחיל כמעט מ 0 ללימוד את תחום אני לחוץ בנושא כי היום סגרתי את מנוי איטרנט ואני מתכוון לגלוש רק דרך חיבורי wifi
<avi> ויש חלק עם סיסמא אני חייב לפרוץ
<avi> הסתכלת במדריך שראיתה לך איך אני מתאים אותו אצלי כדאי  שיוכל לראות רשימות
<avi> המצב מסובך :(
<avi> מה אני עוד זקוק להתקין במערכת שמצב היה קל יותר
<avi__> התנתק לי איטרנט
<avi__> עניתה משהו
<avi> אבי אתה שם
<avi> root@bt:~# airmon-ng   Interface	Chipset		Driver
<avi> זה הכל מה שמראה אחרי  פקודה
<avihay> no, I was busy
<avihay> do you have an interface called wlan0 listed in ifconfig
<avihay> in ifconfig = when you run ifconfig
<avi> זה מה שמראה שם
<avi> root@bt:~# ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:46:e2:17             inet addr:192.168.238.128  Bcast:192.168.238.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe46:e217/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:80221 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:47503 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txq
<avi> root@bt:~# ifconfig
<avi> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:46:e2:17
<avihay> try ifconfig wlan0 up
<avihay> then ifconfig again
<avi> root@bt:~# ifconfig wlan0
<avi> wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<avi> root@bt:~#
<avi> root@bt:~# ifconfig
<avi> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:46:e2:17
<avi>           inet addr:192.168.238.128  Bcast:192.168.238.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<avi>           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe46:e217/64 Scope:Link
<avi>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<avi>           RX packets:80470 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<avi>           TX packets:47604 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<avi>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<avi>           RX bytes:111747733 (111.7 MB)  TX bytes:2796554 (2.7 MB)
<avi>           Interrupt:19 Base address:0x2024
<avi> מה נעשה
<avi> root@bt:~# ls
<avi> aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz  VMwareTools-9.2.2-893683.tar.gz
<avi> Desktop                 vmware-tools-distrib
<avi> הראתי את הכל
<avihay> well, your wireless interface is probably not detected
<avihay> err driver
<avi> כן אין לי איטרנט
<avi> אני גולש wifi
<avi>  אחד פתוח אבל איך אני יפרוץ האלה עם מנעולים
<avi> אני במצב מסובך
<avi> :(((((((((
<avi> מה אני צריך להוסיף
<avi> למערכת ואיך אני ממשיך מכאן
<avihay> if your wireless works, if you are using it right now to connect to irc, it should be listed in ifconfig
<avi> הוא מפספס את  זה לא יודע למה
<avi> מה שלב הבא
<avi> אבי אתה שם
<avi> שאני נכנס ל wicd network manager
<avi> הוא מראה
<avi> no wireless networks found.
<avi> בוינדוס מראה בלינוקס מדלג
<avi> למה?
<avi> מה אני יעשה
<avi> root@bt:~# ifconfig wlan0 up wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device root@bt:~#
<avi> אני קראתי כאן לא עזר
<avi> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=48706
<avi> אבי משה
<avi> מישהו
<avi> נסיתי גם את זה לא עזר
<avi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fBv3VJQkns
<avi> שאני מתחבר ללינוקס זה מראה חלון מסר
<avi> Realtek USB WLAN
<avi> נסיתי לתת את זה גם לא פתר
<avi> wicd network manager
<avi> :(
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-12
<avi> ערב טוב
<avi> אני עדיין באותה בעיה מאתמול
<avi> מישהו כאן
<avi-> מישהו שם
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-13
<asw3> avihay, its possible to create ext4 on ubuntu 9.10?
<avihay> if it's not supported in the kernel, I think you won't be able to mount it
<avihay> I'm pretty sure file systems are compiled into the kernel
<asw3> אז צריך להוריד איימג של לינוקס עם ext4?
<avihay> do you want to create? or use?
<asw3> just to create
<asw3> on sd card
<asw3> בגלל שאני רוצה לנסות אפליקציה שצריכה ext4
<asw3> לפלאפון המעפן של אחי
<asw3> יש לו רק 200 מגה פנימי
<avihay> well, I recommand you download tiny-core linux, it supports ext4, and it's around 11.8MB if I recall
<asw3> יש בפנים gui?
<avihay> yes
<asw3> כמו gparted?
<avihay> it's crappy, and you are going to need a terminal anyway
<asw3> אז כבר עדיף שאני אוריד live cd
<avihay> umm, now that I think about it, you might be able to download a partition manager from the online repository
<asw3> אין לי בעיה להוריד iso גדול
<asw3> העיקר שיעבוד
<asw3> מעניין אם יש תוכנות לוינדוס
<asw3> שיודעות לעשות את זה
<asw3> מבלי להוריד לייב סידי
<asw3> כי האובנטו שלי ממש ישן
<asw3> אני בספק שיש לו מעל EXT3
<asw3> אממ אולי אפשר להוריד משהו מהסינאפטיק?
<asw3> The ext2, ext3 and ext4 file systems are successors of the original ext
<asw3> ("extended") file system
<asw3> זה אומר שיש תמיכה ב- EXT4?
<avihay> oh, right, it means that you can mount an ext4 partition as ext 3 or ext2, and it will still work
<asw3> ב- disc utility אני לא מבין מה מהם זה
<asw3> ext4
<asw3> איך אפשר לחפש?
<asw3> נגיד EXT2
<asw3> רשום ככה:
<asw3> Linux(0x83)
<asw3> אז EXT4?
<asw3> בקליק ימני פורמט יש רק EXT2,EXT3,FAT
<asw3> אבל ב- disc utility יש הרבה אפשרויות
<avihay> I don't know, just make a partition with fdisk, and then makefs.ext4 it I forgot the parameters
<avihay> it , I
<avihay> you don't need no fancy GUI
<arikb> Hello everyone
<arikb> I have a question, not directly related to Ubuntu
<arikb> You have a bot here that I'm considering using - can someone here message me in private and tell me about its capabilities?
<avi> ערב טוב מישהו כאן
<avi> המודם שיש לי tl wn821nc
<avi> איך אני מגדיר אותו ב back track
<avi> כדאי שיזהה
<avi> מישהו שם
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-15
<avihay> hi arik
<asw3_> אביחי אתה פה?
<ish_> anyone here ? ?
<ish_> every ntfs mass storage device i connect to ubuntu 12 is getting damaged, cannot be mounted to windows anymore and needs to be formatted
<avihay> I heard that if you don't mount an NTFS drive cleanly, it will lock until you fsck it
<avihay> mount->unmount
<avihay> fsck->chkdsk
<ish_> i did it all ..windows formats it perfectly and finds no errors in the disk and when i connect to ubuntu first time it works and i can copy files and then unmount and then 2nd time i mount to ubuntu it says there is an error so i plug it out and then i connect it to windows and it says that its not formatted properly
<ish_> and needs to be reformatted
<ish_> it already happebned with 2 different mass storage devices
<ish_> which are ntfs
<ish_> recovery programs can see the files in the ntfs though..
<ish_> record 6 has no file magic
<ish_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware
<ish_> ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup
<ish_> Record 6 has no FILE magic
<ish_> already tried tons of stuff
<ish_> like ntfsprogs
<ish_> and ntfsfix
<ish_> and what not
<ish_> error ,ounting mount existed with exit code 13 ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0x000000090 size 1024 usa_ofs: 88 usa_count: 65535: invalid argument record 6 has nof FILE magic(0x90)
<ish_> fialed to open inode FILE_Bitmap: Input/output error
<ish_> after getting this at the 2nd time i connct it to windows which do not recognize it as before and needs to format..
<ish_> I stop using ubuntu
<ish_> its shit
<arikb> hi avihay
<avihay> if you live under a rock like me, steam for linux beta has ended, and is now open for the public
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-16
<chechen>    :)
<chechen>        20  :,(
<chechen>     :P
<chechen>   :-)
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-17
<avihay> Cheeeeeeeeen!
<chechen> :-)
<chechen>   
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-10
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונהסקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<sara1sex> סקייפ: mohsen.fade1 לצ'אט מין ותמונה
<mirinda> היי
<mirinda> מישהו פה?
<mirinda> מחקתי מהמחשב בטעות תיקיה של 100 ג'יגה
<mirinda> ועכשיו אני מנסה לשחזר באמצעות טסטדיסק ולא מצליחה
<mirinda> מישהו יכול לסייע?
<Avihay> את רוצה לשחזר קובצים באמצעות Live-cd ?
<matanya> mirinda: שלום
<mirinda> הבנתי שבאמצעות טסט דיסק אני יכולה לעשות את זה בצורה מאד פשוטה, אבל לא מצליחה להבין
<Avihay> אני מניח שאת רוצה לשחזר ממחיצת ntfs
<mirinda> נכון
<mirinda> כונן C
<Avihay> כבר הצלחת להגיע לתפרית בתמונה הראשונה פה? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk
<Avihay> טפריט*
<Avihay> תפריט*
<mirinda> שניה, מפעילה
<mirinda> יש קודם את שלושת האפשרויות
<mirinda> create
<mirinda> append
<mirinda> no log
<mirinda> מה לבחור?
<Avihay> אני לא יודע. איך הגעת לטפריט הנוכחי?
<mirinda> מייד בהפעלה של התוכנה
<Avihay> את מפעילה אותה מחלונות? מדיסק לינוקס?
<mirinda> חלונות
<Avihay> או מה אני צריך להוריד ולעשות כדי להגיע למצב בו את נמצאת כרגע
<Avihay> אז הורדת את הגירסא המתאימה לחלונות
<mirinda> אני חושבת, לא?
<Avihay> טוב, אני לא יכול להריץ את גירסאת החלונות על המכונה שלי, אז בו ננסה לאשר כמה הנכות
<Avihay> השאלה שמציאה לך שלוש האופציות,  היא משהוא בסגנון: "האם את רוצה log file"
<Avihay> ?
<mirinda> אביחי?
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> <Avihay> השאלה שמציאה לך שלוש האופציות,  היא משהוא בסגנון: "האם את רוצה log file"
<mirinda> אני מעלה צילום מסך
<mirinda> אוקיי?
<Avihay> It's a free node
<mirinda> [url="http://jpg.co.il/view/52f92afe4e621.jpg/"][img]http://srv2.jpg.co.il/6/52f92afe4e621.jpg[/img][/url]
<mirinda> רואה?
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> הוא שואל אותך אם את רוצה שהוא ירשום לך דוך לאיפהשהו.
<Avihay> אם יש לך מקום אכסון שונה מהמקום בו אבדו לך הקבצים, אני היתי ממליץ דווקה כן לתת לו לשמור
<mirinda> שזה קריאייט?
<mirinda> create
<mirinda> או
<mirinda> append?
<Avihay> create
<mirinda> ויש לי מקום אחסון חיצוני מהמקום בו הקבצים אבדו
<mirinda> אוקיי
<mirinda> כעת הוא שואל אותי אם אני אינטל או אי אף איי ג'י פי טי ועוד
<mirinda> מה אני בוחרת?
<mirinda> אני מעלה תמונה
<mirinda> http://srv2.jpg.co.il/6/52f92e5aa963e.jpg
<mirinda> מה אני בוחרת?
<Avihay> אני לא בטוח
<mirinda> מז"א?
<Avihay> אבל זה לא יכול להיות שום דבר חוץ מאינטל, וזה גם מה שהוא גילה
<mirinda> אז אינטל?
<Avihay> כן
<mirinda> כי יש לי חלונות בנתיים
<Avihay> זה דווקה תלוי בסוג חומרה
<mirinda> עשיתי
<mirinda> ועכשיו הוא שואל אותי
<mirinda> http://srv1.jpg.co.il/9/52f92f2fd67d6.jpg
<mirinda> לבחור אדוונסד?
<Avihay> לדעתי כן
<mirinda> עשיתי
<mirinda> עכשיו יש לי אפשרויות למטה של
<mirinda> type   boot    list    undelete    image creation    quit
<mirinda> מה אני בוחרת?
<mirinda> אנדליט?
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> במדריך זה נראה ממש פשוט
<mirinda> עולה לי מספר שורות עם תאריכים של שנת 2010
<Avihay> לפי המדריך הוא רושם לך את כל הקבצים שהוא מוצא, ואת צריכה לבחור מה, ואז לאן לשמור אותם
<mirinda> אה, אני חושבת שבשלב מוקדם בחרתי שישחזר כונן אחר
<mirinda> כי חשבתי שהוא שואל אותי איפה לשמור
<mirinda> כנראה בשלב הקודם זו היתה שאלה איזה כונן לשחזר
<mirinda> נכון?
<Avihay> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=iw&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cgsecurity.org%2Fwiki%2FUndelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk&act=url
<Avihay> נסי את זה
<mirinda> כן אני רואה
<mirinda> אני רק לא מבינה איך אני בוחרת את היעד
<Avihay> אחרי שאת בוחרת מה לשחזר, הוא אמור להציע לך לבחור לאיפה
<mirinda> רגע, כשאני בוחרת את מה שאני רוצה לשחזר אני לוחצת על סי?
<Avihay> כן
<mirinda> רגע, אני לא מבינה
<mirinda> בקובץ הזה
<mirinda> איך אני מבינה לאן הוא הולך להעתיק את השחזור?
<mirinda> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=iw&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cgsecurity.org%2Fwiki%2FUndelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk&act=url
<mirinda> הנה התמונה המדויקת
<mirinda> http://www.cgsecurity.org/mw/images/Ntfs_undelete_select_file.png
<Avihay> במדריך, בוחרים לשחזר את database.txt
<mirinda> איך אני יכולה להבין מה זה כל קישור?
<mirinda> אני לא בוחרת דטא בייס, בגלל שאני רואה את התאריך הנכון שזה נמחק
<Avihay> אחרי זה לוחצים c וככל הנראה, מופיע מסך לבחירת מקום להעתיק אליו
<Avihay> database.txt זו סתם דוגמא
<mirinda> אוקיי
<mirinda> שניה
<mirinda> תסביר לי מה ההבדל בין לחיצה על סי באותיות קטנות לאותיות גדולות?
<Avihay> אין לי מושג, בד"כ לא אמור להיות הבדל
<Avihay> הוא מציע לך שני אופציות. ב = להעתיק או לשחזר, ו / = יציאה
<Avihay> הוא מציע לך שני אופציות. C = להעתיק או לשחזר, ו Q = יציאה
<mirinda> אוקיי
<mirinda> רגע
<mirinda> איך אני מבינה מהקובץ הזה איפה אני הולכת לשמור את השחזור?
<mirinda> http://www.cgsecurity.org/mw/images/thumb/Ntfs_undelete_copy.png/800px-Ntfs_undelete_copy.png
<Avihay> את רואה את ה to the directory /home/kmaster/src/testdisk?
<Avihay> לשם זה ישמר כשלוחצים y
<mirinda> אה, אוקיי
<mirinda> ואם אני רוצה לשנות אותו?
<Avihay> to select another directory, use the arrow keys
<Avihay> לבחירת תקיה אחרת השתמשי בכפתורי החצים
<Avihay> כאשר .. זה לעלות ספריה
<Avihay> אני משער כי אנטר או חץ ימינה נכנס לספריות
<mirinda> אוקיי, כי זה לא מובן לפי הקודים לאן זה מוביל
<mirinda> אוקיי, מתחילה לגשש
<mirinda> אוקיי, הצלחתי לנתב נכון
<mirinda> רק שזה לא שחזר לי כלום, רק נתן לי קובץ במשקל של חצי מגה בייט
<mirinda> כנראה בחרתי רק לוג, לא?
<mirinda> איך אני בוחרת גם שחזור?
<Avihay> אני לא ויודע, אני צריך תמונות
<mirinda> אני עוברת על הקבצים
<mirinda> עלו לי מליון קבצים
<mirinda> עשיתי את אותו תהליך רק עם
<mirinda> append
<mirinda> ואני חושבת שכרגע אני עוברת על הרשימה הנכונה
<mirinda> רק שעדיין לא מצאתי את הנתיב לקובץ המדויק
<mirinda> שנמחק
<Avihay> בהצלחה, אני מניח
<mirinda> מה צריכה להיות הסיומת של תיקיה?
<Avihay> איזו תקיה?
<Avihay> סיומות של קבצים ותקיות זה משהוא קוסמטי
<Avihay> לא אמורה להיות להם משמעות
<Avihay> או שלא הבנתי את השאלה
<mirinda> אהממ
<mirinda> אני רואה כל קובץ שנמחק
<mirinda> ומדובר באלפים של קבצים
<mirinda> כי ברגע שמנקים את ההיסטוריה של האינטרנט
<mirinda> הכל נמחק
<mirinda> אז עכשיו אני עוברת קובץ קובץ ורואה שכל הזמן זה סתם דברים מטמפוררי אינטרנט פיילס
<mirinda> אז אני רוצה לדעת מתי אני מגיעה לתיקיה בת 100 ג'יגה שנמחקה
<mirinda> כאילו האם אני ציכה לשחזר קובץ קובץ או זה במכה אחת?
<Avihay> אני לא ממש מכיר את התוכנה,] אבל נראה כאילו היא תוכננה לשיחזור קובץ קובץ
<mirinda> כן, צודק
<mirinda> אני משחזרת כבר
<mirinda> ואבוי לבושה
<mirinda> רואים כל הקבצים שאי פעם הועלו על המחשב!!!
<Avihay> :->
<mirinda> אין מילים, פשוט תודה ענקית ענקית ענקית!
<matanya> מזל טוב mirinda
<matanya> שמח לשמוע שזה הצליח
<mirinda> יאפ!
<mirinda> אכן, תודה שניסית גם לעזור!
<mirinda> זה נורא פשוט
<mirinda> פשוט וואו!!!
<matanya> מצוין
<mirinda> ותודה על המוכנות שלך לעזור גם!!!
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-12
<nisnis> hello
<nisnis> שלום
<nisnis> מישהו כאן מדבר עברית?
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-13
<Egbert9e9> am i the worst person for not liking to type in a password for an openid registration?
<Egbert9e9> moshe742: #hasadna
<Egbert9e9> moshe742: we should stage a coup over G+ / FB with our freenode channel
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-11
<shhgabay> שלום
<shhgabay> אני זקוק לעזרה
<shhgabay> מישהו יכול לעזור לי?
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-12
<simi_> שלום לכולם
<simi_> אני משתמש חדש באובונטו ורציתי לשאול איך אני יכול לראות ולהשתמש בקבצים שהיו לי לפניכן בדיסק קשיח בפורמט NTFS
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-14
<Avihay>  https://www.youtube.com/embed/qv1nXXSB65E
#ubuntu-il 2016-02-19
<eli_> מישהו כאן
#ubuntu-il 2016-02-20
<dan11234> מה מקביל לbatch בלינוקס?
